# so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread....



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

i still have rods, pistons, intercooler, exhaust, possibly injectors and a little more on the way i will be updating this with more pictures and information until this build thread is done the end of january :grinsanta
the car








and the first batch of parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























































































autotech pump istalled
















































voodoo shrunkin head ftw
































































































































































and this week i will have pictures of the intercooler and exhaust and next week i should have pictures of the rods and pistons and the engine opened up and also the turbo kit install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:41 AM 12-23-2007_


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... ([email protected])*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you


----------



## Mr Bigs (Apr 29, 2006)

It looks like your ready to do the "Damn Thing"


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... (syntrix)*

finally....


----------



## Midnight_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... (fourthchirpin)*

nice color choice...








good to see you back in the game. 
I think I'm picking up a bike and getting out of the game.
want my 35r instead of that small 30r?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... (Midnight_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Midnight_1.8T* »_nice color choice...








good to see you back in the game. 
I think I'm picking up a bike and getting out of the game.
want my 35r instead of that small 30r?

not yet but maybe soon








i wish atp had an option for a t4 manifold










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:12 AM 12-23-2007_


----------



## Midnight_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... ([email protected])*

you would.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... ([email protected])*

nice jeff looks sick, im gonna have to do my diff and clutch soon also


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... ([email protected])*

what piston/rod setup are you using??


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... (shortydub)*

i am going to use scat 1.8t rods from [email protected] and i am having custom je pistons made for stock bore size and compression but they will be forged and or course they will excpet scat rods instead of the tappered rods that come stock


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... ([email protected])*

trying to plan out my engine build. trying to find what piston/rod options i have. i didnt know 1.8t rods would work with the 2.0t.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_trying to plan out my engine build. trying to find what piston/rod options i have. i didnt know 1.8t rods would work with the 2.0t.

with the correct piston they will or if you want IE rods will be out very shortly and can be used with the stock pistons


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

I was ready for arrow rods with custom je pistons (for oem compression) but i choose to wait for rods that can be installed to oem pistons as they are ok for 400whp


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (csih)*

Looks good Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... ([email protected])*

nice job.
where in jersey are you located? in the future im might be intrested
in something similar.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... (NEW2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_nice job.
where in jersey are you located? in the future im might be intrested
in something similar. 

pm sent


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... ([email protected])*

Wow, this is going to be sick once it's running.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

nice jeff, let me know if you need anything made up!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i knew you wouldnt be gone long


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

forgot to post up the pics of the "small" brake kit to allow the use of my 24.5x8x15 MT slicks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

Wow, somebody got a hell of a Christmas bonus this year.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_Wow, somebody got a hell of a Christmas bonus this year.

haha yeah i wish that were the case lol my christmas bonus was probably enough to buy me oil, filter and a drain plug


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looks good jeff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hows about you sending me one of those head gaskets.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_looks good jeff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hows about you sending me one of those head gaskets.









i would love to but they seem to currently be on backorder looks like i ordered mine in just the right time


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Subscribed.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

nice collection of parts you have there!








can't wait to see what you do!


----------



## corradodonato (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (ruso)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i would love to but they seem to currently be on backorder looks like i ordered mine in just the right time









What head gasket is that??


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
What head gasket is that??









stock part number 06F103383G


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
stock part number 06F103383G

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Is it from the S3? I assume it will lower compression. What car does it come on stock?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (sasha18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sasha18T* »_
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Is it from the S3? I assume it will lower compression. What car does it come on stock? 

it's just a stock BPY head gasket, it wil not lower compression


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
it's just a stock BPY head gasket, it wil not lower compression 

I think he's just asking why you ordered it


_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 5:21 PM 12-24-2007_


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
I think she's just asking why you ordered it

Just an FYI, Sasha is a guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How much boost are you going to be pushing?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_
How much boost are you going to be pushing?

that is unknown i am going to be testing some software and if all goes well it will be available to the public i am not at liberty to say who's software because i don't know if i am aloud to yet but as soon as i know it's ok i will fill in the blank, thanks for understand!!!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

where did you get the 28r with the vband housing


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

niiiice man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_where did you get the 28r with the vband housing 









That's one big 28r!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (ruso)*

trans and motor mounts are back in, a little more vibration with the mounts and the flywheel makes a little noise when you step on the gas at first but no where near as bad as the spec flywheel i had on my mk4


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my VF Engineering pendulum mount.
Is that the EIP short shift?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_Is that the EIP short shift?

yeah it is







i got if for free though


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just recieved my eurojet intercooler however i was shorted my eurojet exhaust in the order


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I like your choice of parts...I did the same exact mods so far except: clutch/flywheel, atp kit/fueling, ss, and quaife..
I'll be watching the thread since I plan to do all the rest of the mods you are doing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I appreciate your thread


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

jeff what are the pipes made out of? i cant stand all the couplers that need to be used. I made pipe for the 1.8t now thats 1 piece from the top mount turbo kits to the intercooler, no couplers at all you just snake it in from the bottom of the car and up....
Remember atps first 1.8t kit it was like bend, coupler, bend coupler, bend coupler, it used like 18 hose clamps lol.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_jeff what are the pipes made out of? i cant stand all the couplers that need to be used. I made pipe for the 1.8t now thats 1 piece from the top mount turbo kits to the intercooler, no couplers at all you just snake it in from the bottom of the car and up....
Remember atps first 1.8t kit it was like bend, coupler, bend coupler, bend coupler, it used like 18 hose clamps lol.

it looks like just regular stainless exhaust tubing that is polished on the outside


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
that is unknown i am going to be testing some software and if all goes well it will be available to the public i am not at liberty to say who's software because i don't know if i am aloud to yet but as soon as i know it's ok i will fill in the blank, thanks for understand!!!!

No problem man. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
it looks like just regular stainless exhaust tubing that is polished on the outside
The exhaust is stainless, but the intake piping is polished aluminum.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_The exhaust is stainless, but the intake piping is polished aluminum. 

actually, atp chromes mild steel.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
actually, atp chromes mild steel. 
Well I always assumed it was aluminum because of the way it shines, but I know it's not SS. I've never held one in my hands, but if it's chrome plated steel it's a very poor job.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
that is unknown i am going to be testing some software and if all goes well it will be available to the public i am not at liberty to say who's software because i don't know if i am aloud to yet but as soon as i know it's ok i will fill in the blank, thanks for understand!!!!
I don't really think you need to say, there seems to be only one player in this game.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

atps **** is like 200lbs and chromed lol. It rusts bad, i think the eurojet stuff was aluminum but i cant tell from the pictures.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_atps **** is like 200lbs and chromed lol. It rusts bad, i think the eurojet stuff was aluminum but i cant tell from the pictures.

didn't look like aluminum but i sent [email protected] a pm with a link to this thread and asked him so i am sure he will have an answer of exactly what metal it is shortly


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
didn't look like aluminum but i sent [email protected] a pm with a link to this thread and asked him so i am sure he will have an answer of exactly what metal it is shortly
 








Looking at the inside edge of the one pipe in this pic makes me think its still aluminum . 
I had a EUROJET inter-cooler for my MKiv and the piping was aluminum this also will help dissipate heat from heated charged air.
When you pick up one pipe if its aluminum it feels like a feather compared to S.S. of mild steel .







Bob.G
p.s. 
build up is looking good


----------



## pdisher (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

Holy GO-FAST!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (pdisher)*

yeah bob thats how my mk4 greddy pipes were alluminum and like a feather but these pipes are alot heavier and the inside of the tubing looks exactly like stainless and where the brackets are welded on it is starting to rust on the inside







thats why i don't believe it's alluminum i wish i had brought it home with me so i could take a better look i unpacked it all at work yesterday as i was on my way out the door i snapped a quick pic then threw the stuff aside







im going to open my christmas presents now







santa just came


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yeah bob thats how my mk4 greddy pipes were alluminum and like a feather but these pipes are alot heavier and the inside of the tubing looks exactly like stainless and where the brackets are welded on it is starting to rust on the inside







thats why i don't believe it's alluminum i wish i had brought it home with me so i could take a better look i unpacked it all at work yesterday as i was on my way out the door i snapped a quick pic then threw the stuff aside







im going to open my christmas presents now







santa just came
I know EJ's stuff is steel, pretty sure it's stainless (stainless rusts at the welds too if a pickling solution isn't applied). Just the EJ ko3 discharge pipe looks like aluminum. The ATP intake was what I was questioning.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

When are you going to rip the engine apart?
Merry Christmas!!!
(hope I didn't offend anyone







)


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_When are you going to rip the engine apart?
Merry Christmas!!!
(hope I didn't offend anyone







)

just waiting for the rods from issam and i believe rodney is in the process of making the pistons, i put 100 miles on my new clutch and stuff yesterday got 400 more to go and then as soon as i get the rods and pistons they will be installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Is the Intank fuel pump in the GTI the same as the Rabbit?
Just wondering.
Whenever you need any help with the build you know my number.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Is the Intank fuel pump in the GTI the same as the Rabbit?
Just wondering.
Whenever you need any help with the build you know my number.

not sure i will check using my vin and your vin tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok so here goes another parts update after being shorted my exhaust in my order from eurojet ordered 11/23 it was now reshipped out ups ground and will be here january 4th









now i go to unwrap all my intercooler pipes hoping to do an install on it today and this is how i find the pipe to the turbo
















i hope eurojet will do good and get one here a.s.a.p. and not ups ground like the exhaust......
and here is what i am going to be using as my diverter valve, i will be using and recirculated hks ssqv
















and andre the low pressure fuel pump in the tank are different between standard injection and fsi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_and andre the low pressure fuel pump in the tank are different between standard injection and fsi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think I may need to order one then. Doesn't the fsi low pressure pump run at 6bar?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I know [email protected] well resolve any issues you have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I think I may need to order one then. Doesn't the fsi low pressure pump run at 6bar?

it will vary from 4 to 6 bar of fuel pressure










_Modified by [email protected] at 6:15 AM 12-26-2007_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... ([email protected])*

Looks good Jeff! Can't wait to see this all done.
I'll be by in a few.. were gonna have to red order me one of those head gaskets.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
actually, atp chromes mild steel. 

Actually atp uses electro polished SS on their MK5 parts.
eurojet IC pipes are aluminum.


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey JC, that HKS SSQV where you get that from? Will the recirculation kit work with stock turbo setup.. sorry for hijacking your thread.. but i am looking for that HKS sound.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_andre the low pressure fuel pump in the tank are different between standard injection and fsi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats interesting that they did that. 
They are both return systems. Both would run at similar pressure over all. The varying fuel pressure is control by the fuel pump control module which sends a pwm signal to the pump itself.
Everyone fears the high pressure system. I am not looking forward to working around all that to increase the supply to my high pressure pump.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_Hey JC, that HKS SSQV where you get that from? Will the recirculation kit work with stock turbo setup.. sorry for hijacking your thread.. but i am looking for that HKS sound.









i got the hks valve from http://www.extremepsi.com and the recirculating fittings i got from atp turbo, and yes it will work on stock turbo as long as you use the atp turbo intake, dv relocator kit and the block off for the stock valve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thats interesting that they did that. 
They are both return systems. Both would run at similar pressure over all. The varying fuel pressure is control by the fuel pump control module which sends a pwm signal to the pump itself.
Everyone fears the high pressure system. I am not looking forward to working around all that to increase the supply to my high pressure pump.

yeah i find it weird too i honestly don't know what the difference is but both the systems use the same module part number so the difference is just in the pump


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Actually atp uses electro polished SS on their MK5 parts.
eurojet IC pipes are aluminum.

thanks. but it's not for the mk4's. can only assume they would do the same thing with the 5's.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
thanks. but it's not for the mk4's. can only assume they would do the same thing with the 5's. 

I'm well aware that its not for the mk4s... we all know what assuming gets you







And last I checked we were talking about mk5s.


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:34 AM 12-26-2007_


----------



## VW-Arcade (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Subscribed


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'm well aware that its not for the mk4s... we all know what assuming gets you







And last I checked we were not talking about mk5s.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thats interesting that they did that. 
They are both return systems. Both would run at similar pressure over all. The varying fuel pressure is control by the fuel pump control module which sends a pwm signal to the pump itself.
Everyone fears the high pressure system. I am not looking forward to working around all that to increase the supply to my high pressure pump.

The Rabbit's fuel pump doesn't use pwm. Its has a fuel pump relay.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
The Rabbit's fuel pump doesn't use pwm. Its has a fuel pump relay.

Right I know, still doesn't make any sense that the actual pump would be different.
Just wanted to add that the majority of the eurojet pipes are stainless its just that outlet part that jeff posted a pic of that is aluminum.
Finally got a chance to see one before it was installed, all top notch stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just received my answer from [email protected] about the intercooler pipes
[email protected] (1:39 PM 12-26-2007): We use T304 stainless, it has a .55 wall thickness if memory serves.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i would hope its not .55 (1/2")lol, unless you are building a brush/crash bar.
.065 is probably what they meant. .55 is .05 thicker then my welding bench top hahah


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_i would hope its not .55 (1/2")lol, unless you are building a brush/crash bar.
.065 is probably what they meant. .55 is .05 thicker then my welding bench top hahah

nice catch ed i didn't even see that i just copied and pasted lol


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
nice catch ed i didn't even see that i just copied and pasted lol
WTF...why are u selling the slicks?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_WTF...why are u selling the slicks?

i want different wheels and a different tire size


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i want different wheels and a different tire size
Werd.







Can't wait till that trans blows and Carmen rebuilds it under warranty.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_Werd.







Can't wait till that trans blows and Carmen rebuilds it under warranty.

he wouldn't help with the first one why would he help with the second lol


----------



## shaunm75035 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... ([email protected])*

Awesome post!!!
Loved all the pix!!!


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*









omg torx all the way around the case, i guess vw is trying to get my to plot my own suicide.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
omg torx all the way around the case, i guess vw is trying to get my to plot my own suicide.

you have no idea what a pain in the ass it was to torque them all down i kept slipping of it was driving me nuts exspecially the ones on the inside of the case where you have to use a long extension


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

are they regular torx or the new GM style torx plus? those things are dope but vw is too dumb to use a larger frame torx.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_


















Mine looked similar, but not near as dramatic (only a small bend on one side), to this after I had to pull everything apart in order to find a pin-hole leak. I was able to use a pair of channel locks and bend it back to normal. Did anyone ask EJ if this is a common problem with this piece? With it being attacted directly to the turbo, would this deformation occur again with the pressure from the hose clamps and the heat from the turbo? 


_Modified by rbradleymedmd at 11:34 AM 12-28-2007_


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you have no idea what a pain in the ass it was to torque them all down i kept slipping of it was driving me nuts exspecially the ones on the inside of the case where you have to use a long extension









I can't waint to do mine.. I hate Torx......what a stupid design


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_are they regular torx or the new GM style torx plus? those things are dope but vw is too dumb to use a larger frame torx.

they are different then the gm style ones, the gm ones have a bigger head on them and they are more flat so their is more surface area of the head of the bolt where it meets the trans, the gm ones look better and it looks like the torx bit goes deeper into the gm ones


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
Mine looked similar, but not near as dramatic (only a small bend on one side), to this after I had to pull everything apart in order to find a pin-hole leak. I was able to use a pair of channel locks and bend it back to normal. Did anyone ask EJ if this is a common problem with this piece? With it being attacted directly to the turbo, would this deformation occur again with the pressure from the hose clamps and the heat from the turbo? 

It's happened in shipping a couple of times and once when a customer placed the T-bolt at an angle and mashed it down. Either way, just let us know and we'll replace it. 
We are considering using stainless, but just need to work a few things out before we pull the trigger on the machining.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you have no idea what a pain in the ass it was to torque them all down i kept slipping of it was driving me nuts exspecially the ones on the inside of the case where you have to use a long extension








Sorry if you answered but I didn't read the entire thread.............
Is that a peloquin diff? Did you install it? If so was there any special mojo involved in getting the case open and replacing the diff? I pulled a blown O2O apart once to try and rebuild it. I had to make a tool out of scrap metal just to open the case. Then 5th gear is anctually outside of the main case so the whole thing had to come apart just to get the case open. Any of that sort of crazyness involved?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

02m is straight forward, remove bolts, open case.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_02m is straight forward, remove bolts, open case.

exactly what ed said, i am no trans expert this is the first one i have ever done myself..everything went smooth and their is no 5th gear on the outside of the case like the 020 and other 5spd trannies, honestly if you can figure out how to take the trans out and put it back in you can rebuild an 02Q http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif o and yes it is a peliquin diff, i got the diff and bearings from APtuning


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:56 PM 12-28-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_
omg torx all the way around the case, i guess vw is trying to get my to plot my own suicide.

You never did a 4HP14 transmission from ZF for the Peugeot 405 SRI...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... ([email protected])*

What exhaust are you planning on running with this setup?


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_02m is straight forward, remove bolts, open case.
That's what I heard but we have O2Qs, basically the same but I wasn't sure 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
exactly what ed said, i am no trans expert this is the first one i have ever done myself..everything went smooth and their is no 5th gear on the outside of the case like the 020 and other 5spd trannies, honestly if you can figure out how to take the trans out and put it back in you can rebuild an 02Q http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif o and yes it is a peliquin diff, i got the diff and bearings from APtuning

_Modified by [email protected] at 3:56 PM 12-28-2007_
That's good to hear. The O2O is a complete disaster, it's just a 4 speed with a 5th gear added on, you need a manual to put that thing back together. You didn't need any special tools to crack the case? Did you have to press any bearings or was it just the pre-installed diff bearings on the peloquin. I just can't beleive it's that easy after dealing with that O2O mess of a tranny.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
You never did a 4HP14 transmission from ZF for the Peugeot 405 SRI...









Automatics are very different. Try a 440 bus tranny used in the land cruiser. Oops, getting derailed.
Autos are different than the O2Q







Haven't done an O2Q yet, but I'm looking forward to it soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_That's what I heard but we have O2Qs, basically the same but I wasn't sure 

02Q is easier than the 02M because the gear stacks are heald into the back half of the trans with circlips so when you split the trans all you are left with is just the diff and one washer the size of a half dollar, and one bearing was pressed on already the other one i had to do but i am sure they will do both if you ask...i don't kno why they did just one then just swap over the ring gear


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_What exhaust are you planning on running with this setup?

i am using the two peice atp downpipe that was cut at the end where it drops down to fit the stock exhaust and i welded on a 3" v-band and i have on order a nonresinated eurojet 3" cat back that will get the same v-band treatment so it will be 3" straight threw the no cat


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_That's what I heard but we have O2Qs, basically the same but I wasn't sure 

O2Q is an 02M with basically a larger passengerside diff bearing.
Earlier 02Ms you did have to full dissemble to get the diff out, later ones you can just pull the bell housing off get the diff out and swap them.

_Quote »_
That's good to hear. The O2O is a complete disaster, it's just a 4 speed with a 5th gear added on, you need a manual to put that thing back together. You didn't need any special tools to crack the case? Did you have to press any bearings or was it just the pre-installed diff bearings on the peloquin. I just can't beleive it's that easy after dealing with that O2O mess of a tranny. 

02A/J were similar to the 020 in having to pull 5th gear off. But you also didn't have to pull the case off the gear stacks and press it back on. 
020s are disposable if you have a problem you throw it out get a new one from the junkyard and just pray the one you get or 50 bucks has less issues then the one you had.


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

were those tranny bolts aluminum like the later mk4 GLI's or steel.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (t3t41.8tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t3t41.8tgti* »_were those tranny bolts aluminum like the later mk4 GLI's or steel.

aluminum


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

did the diff help with wheel hop?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VWRacer21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRacer21* »_did the diff help with wheel hop?

yes i am sure the motor mounts helped too though the only time i get wheel hope now is if i floor it right off the line, you can smack it into second as hard as you want now and all you get is one little chirp and it just grabs and goes


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

this is a great solution jeff.
http://eurodyne.ca/Eurodyne/pr....html


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
aluminum

guess i'll be swapping mine out with steel bolts.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

hey ed would it be possible for you to replicate this 2" turbo outlet pipe in 2.5", just incase in my future i would like to use a turbo that uses a 2.5" compressor outlet


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

mail it to me. 
Ill pm you my address


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_mail it to me. 
Ill pm you my address

as soon as rods and pistons are installed i will be wanting to send your shop the whole car to have a 2.5" intercooler pipe made from the turbo to the front eurojet intercooler pipe







i better get some sexy welds like frankie got


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok time for an update now i finally got my exhaust that i ordered 11/23/07 that was never shipped with the original order cuz someone "dropped the ball", and now i finally get it today and it is wrong....so now i don't kno what the deal is i am kind of getting very upset at the fact i paid $110 to have my autotech pump, eurojet catback, and eurojet intercooler shipped 11/23 and the parts have just been arriving last week and this week...intercooler pipe was damaged and exhaust is wrong







someone better make good...end rant


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

All you need to do is call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If a pipe was damaged by UPS, theres only so much I can do. I will send a replacement ASAP to get you by until they make good on a claim, but Im not certain what the issue with the exhaust is.
480-782-1602


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_All you need to do is call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If a pipe was damaged by UPS, theres only so much I can do. I will send a replacement ASAP to get you by until they make good on a claim, but Im not certain what the issue with the exhaust is.
480-782-1602

i sent i pm to the place i ordered from about the exhaust...the problem is a ordered a non-resinated exhaust and i got a resinated one, seems like every part on that order i placed was held up and had a problem...no order should take this long to be filled and this just really left a bad taste in my mouth http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well then the resonator is obviously our fault, someone in shipping must have overlooked it. We VERY rarely get Non res orders, I will have a Non res pipe packed up and shipped off today 2 day express to you. I'll even throw in a hat, and a mint for the bad taste. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If a pipe was damaged as well please email me and [email protected] the info and we can get a claim rolling as well as a replacement pipe sent out for now


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Well then the resonator is obviously our fault, someone in shipping must have overlooked it. We VERY rarely get Non res orders, I will have a Non res pipe packed up and shipped off today 2 day express to you. I'll even throw in a hat, and a mint for the bad taste. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If a pipe was damaged as well please email me and [email protected] the info and we can get a claim rolling as well as a replacement pipe sent out for now









thank you for making good on it, i was not trying to blame the damaged intercooler pipe on you i understand it is aluminum and that happened in shipping and you already have that part out to me it will be here tomorrow i will pm you my address for the non-resinated center pipe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i love your product i am just frustrated that their was a hold up on every part but i guess that my bad for not ordering directly threw you and from a distributer, i thank you for your help


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Well then the resonator is obviously our fault, someone in shipping must have overlooked it. We VERY rarely get Non res orders, I will have a Non res pipe packed up and shipped off today 2 day express to you. I'll even throw in a hat, and a mint for the bad taste. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If a pipe was damaged as well please email me and [email protected] the info and we can get a claim rolling as well as a replacement pipe sent out for now









Sounds like great customer service too me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (20thAna3282)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Part of the industry, we get holding the ball waiting for our distributors sometimes. Whether its exhaust clamps, or silicone or T-bolt clamps etc. Sometimes it happens unfortunately.








You should have your IC pipe tomorrow, I sent it out 2 day yesterday. :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Part of the industry, we get holding the ball waiting for our distributors sometimes. Whether its exhaust clamps, or silicone or T-bolt clamps etc. Sometimes it happens unfortunately.








You should have your IC pipe tomorrow, I sent it out 2 day yesterday. :snowcool: 

eurojet made good they are 2 day shipping one and if it goes out today i should have it monday just so everyone knows and i will also post some pictures for everyone to see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and if i have time i will put my intercooler on saturday after work and also post some pictures of that


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I robbed the UPS truck that had your pistons and rods.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_I robbed the UPS truck that had your pistons and rods.

you plan on lowering the compression on your diesel benz with them


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you plan on lowering the compression on your diesel benz with them









zomg that's funny!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IMZ14U337 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

how much HP are you expecting with your setup?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (IMZ14U337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMZ14U337* »_how much HP are you expecting with your setup?


that is all up to the company that is tuning the car, i am sure they want to keep it safe to not harm anything but me personally would love to squeeze every ounce of horsepower i can out of it







i would be extatic to make 420whp on 93 pump gas but the reality of it is unknown at this point


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just heard that my rods, pistons and bearings are all on their way to me







i will be planning the install for january 12th which will be next saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (IMZ14U337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMZ14U337* »_how much HP are you expecting with your setup?

He told me hes running 60psi on pump gas......so about 700 HP.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_He told me hes running 60psi on pump gas......so about 700 HP.

thats going to be the 87 octane file you should see what we got going for 89 and 93 lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

which rods/pistons?










_Modified by [email protected] at 6:49 AM 1-5-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_which rods/pistons?









_Modified by [email protected] at 6:49 AM 1-5-2008_

scat rods, 034efi OE AEB rod bearings anti-friction coated and je pistons all coming from issam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok so today i did the eurojet intercooler install, i was not thrilled about how the pipes fit together (cost me and extra 75 bucks







) and i was not thrilled about how much trimming of the rad support i had to do but the way the intercooler fits in the bumper cover makes up for the trimming of the rad support http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
as for the pipes not fitting i had to buy a 3 foot section of 2.5" silicon because two of the intercooler pipes were about 3 inches from meeting each other so i had to make my own 6" silicon coupler to connect them here are pictures of that
































and now to the second set of pipes that did not fit right, they come together at two completly different angles and in order to have enough silicon to put a clamp on the out side of the ridge on the intercooler pipe i had to cut a 4 and 3/4" piece of silicon from the 3 foot section i had to buy today
















once all those issues were worked out the actual finished product does look great but it didn't come easy
























lets hope the catback exhaust monday night fits better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

We have instructions posted. You're using the wrong couplers off the end tanks. If you would have called we could have walked you through it, explained what couplers go where and saved you $75. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Eurojet Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurojet Racing* »_We have instructions posted. You're using the wrong couplers off the end tanks. If you would have called we could have walked you through it, explained what couplers go where and saved you $75. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i printed the instruction off 20squared's website weeks ago and it says the hump couplers go off the intercooler endtanks and all the other coupler were the exact same size http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and how does using the wrong coupler not make the intercooler pipes line up when they bolt to the oil pan, frame rail and turbo







o yeah and your install instructions also show a completly different mounting brackets, the install shows the tab welded to the top of the intercooler and what came was a bracket of each side of the intercooler that used two screws that went in to the radiator support


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:55 PM 1-5-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You used the Hump couplers on the end tanks, which pushes the whole core forward and doesn't allow the pipes to line up. 
In the instructions, we explain that the straight couplers are used off of the endtanks of the core. This allows the core to sit as far back and sit as flush with the radiator support as possible. If you use the hump hoses off the end tanks, it puts pressure on the core and moves it forward, that in turn mis-aligns the pipes. 
The kit includes 4 Sraight couplers. 1 for the Discharge piece, 1 for the TB connection, and 1 for each end tank. The Hump Pieces connect between Pipe #1 -#2 and #3 - #4


_Modified by Eurojet Racing at 1:55 PM 1-5-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Eurojet Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurojet Racing* »_You used the Hump couplers on the end tanks, which pushes the whole core forward and doesn't allow the pipes to line up. 
In the instructions, we explain that the straight couplers are used off of the endtanks of the core. This allows the core to sit as far back and sit as flush with the radiator support as possible. If you use the hump hoses off the end tanks, it puts pressure on the core and moves it forward, that in turn mis-aligns the pipes. 
The kit includes 4 Sraight couplers. 1 for the Discharge piece, 1 for the TB connection, and 1 for each end tank. The Hump Pieces connect between Pipe #1 -#2 and #3 - #4

_Modified by Eurojet Racing at 1:55 PM 1-5-2008_

might want to check those instructions and pictures again this is directly from the instructions
"Next install the Hump style couplers on to both end tanks and pipes with the Hose clamps supplied."
not to mention in the pictures you also have hump connectors on the end tanks and i already said i had to cut the rad support to clear the end tanks so the intercooler does not tilt forward is sits perfectly straigh up and down and that is not even in the equation because the one pipe is mounted to the oil pan, another to the frame rail, another to the turbo and the throttle body pipe is bolted to the coolant pipe and block.....
edit for link:
http://www.20squared.com/euroj...T.pdf


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:06 PM 1-5-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Our mistake. We'll fix the instructions. 
However, if you're ever installing something and you run into something like this, it is best to call and ask us about it and clear it up before posting about it. We've heard about every problem imagined and usually have solutions for all of them.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Eurojet Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurojet Racing* »_Our mistake. We'll fix the instructions.

Free Intercooler time...I mean thats what I would do if I wanted a happy customer.

_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_I robbed the UPS truck that had your pistons and rods.

Break his legs!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Free Intercooler time...I mean thats what I would do if I wanted a happy customer.



But, you don't have them so we won't worry about it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Eurojet Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurojet Racing* »_Our mistake. We'll fix the instructions. 
However, if you're ever installing something and you run into something like this, it is best to call and ask us about it and clear it up before posting about it. We've heard about every problem imagined and usually have solutions for all of them. 


as far as i know you are not open on saturdays however i did send a pm @ around 7:30 or 8 this mourning but did not receive one back (probably because your not open on saturday not your fault everyone has business hours) and this was my ride to work as well as my ride home so i had no choise but to make it fit after i had already ripped the front end apart and removed the stock parts ( the reason why i had no choise but to go buy $75 in silicon today)


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:21 PM 1-5-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just to set the record straight eurojet i did not post this to bash your company and/or product it was just a simple write up of the product and my experience installing it i appreciate your product, company and help in the vw community and will continue to use and purchase eurojet product in the future


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
as far as i know you are not open on saturdays however i did send a pm @ around 7:30 or 8 this mourning but did not receive one back (probably because your not open on saturday not your fault everyone has business hours) and this was my ride to work as well as my ride home so i had no choise but to make it fit after i had already ripped the front end apart and removed the stock parts ( the reason why i had no choise but to go buy $75 in silicon today)

_Modified by [email protected] at 2:21 PM 1-5-2008_

We're crying over spilled milk here...But, I did check the thread this morning and I would have contacted you had you sent me the IM or posted in here that you had a question. 
I am betting that you sent an IM to [email protected] He hates the entire world and isn't awake before 2pm on Saturdays, so hit me up in the future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_just to set the record straight eurojet i did not post this to bash your company and/or product it was just a simple write up of the product and my experience installing it i appreciate your product, company and help in the vw community and will continue to use and purchase eurojet product in the future

I am not saying you did or that we took offense to this, I am just trying to save you $75 and a headache. 


_Modified by Eurojet Racing at 2:31 PM 1-5-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Eurojet Racing)*

yes i did pm john

_Quote, originally posted by *Eurojet Racing* »_
We're crying over spilled milk here...

and what is that supposed to mean? are you trying to take a "shot" at me like this is my fault


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yes i did pm john
and what is that supposed to mean? are you trying to take a "shot" at me like this is my fault

No, not at all. I am just saying that you've already found a solution. So, what's done is done, but that I was here to help regardless. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Eurojet Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurojet Racing* »_but that I was here to help regardless. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What would make this even sweeter is if you sent him a free intercooler.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
What would make this even sweeter is if you sent him a free intercooler.









Then it would be a "Twintercooler" and we'd probably catch some flack for that.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Eurojet Racing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurojet Racing* »_
Then it would be a "Twintercooler" and we'd probably catch some flack for that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

stinks about your luck jeff. at least the final product looks good behind the cover. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hope to see this thing in person sometime soon.
Subscribed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Damn jeff...when i came in this morning and saw all the plastic shavings on the floor...i was like WTF!
That was a massive amount of plastic. Hope ur bumper can still take 5MPH hits hahhahha.
And yeah those couplers were a pain in the ass.
BTW i just sold ur rods and pistons on EBAY.


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (Rui)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rui* »_Hope to see this thing in person sometime soon.
Subscribed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Car looks sick....... now if he would just get those gay ass wheels off of it


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_Car looks sick....... now if he would just get those gay ass wheels off of it









i never got the news letter that biolines were not the ****


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i never got the news letter that biolines were not the ****








Come on bro. Maybe on a Rabbit.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

can't believe i missed this thread. oh, wait.... i'm always in id=27.








it's great to see you're back at it again jeff. your ol' 20th AE is still one of my favorite builds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

just now ran across this. this is a sick buildup.
subb for updates!


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yo what u installing on Monday? I gotta do a clutch on a .:R on monday...im gunna probably be there till 9PM LOL


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_Yo what u installing on Monday? I gotta do a clutch on a .:R on monday...im gunna probably be there till 9PM LOL

i am going to install the eurojet catback and give a review and take pictures of it, and i am also going to remove my front bumper cover again and switch the silicon couplers to show that they do not change the location of the intercooler pipes, the only thing that effects the intercooler pipes is where they bolt up to the frame, block, oil pan and turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if you need a hand i will help with the .:R it will only take me about an hour to do what i need to do


----------



## TurboRob (Jun 11, 2002)

Nice work Jeff, the end result will be worth the headaches of the build up.


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_Car looks sick....... now if he would just get those gay ass wheels off of it









True. Buy my LM reps.


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i am going to install the eurojet catback and give a review and take pictures of it, and i am also going to remove my front bumper cover again and switch the silicon couplers to show that they do not change the location of the intercooler pipes, the only thing that effects the intercooler pipes is where they bolt up to the frame, block, oil pan and turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if you need a hand i will help with the .:R it will only take me about an hour to do what i need to do
Yeah idk yet...im probably going to make it a 2 night job....but most likely will need some help taking it out and realigning it back in


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

The bracket on the drivers side pipe may need to be bent over a slight bit as well. Also make sure the TB pipe is installed all the way on the two mounting points, and is tight. Something isnt right still, weve sent out hundreds of these kits and Ive never seen one with such a large gap between those two pipes.
As far as the alignment between the TO and oil pan pipe, the holes in the brackets are larger for just that reason, to allow some adjustment to properly align those pipes. Again something I have seen many times that was only an issue of loosening those 2 readjusting and tightening with some locktite. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you have any issues call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The bracket on the drivers side pipe may need to be bent over a slight bit as well. Also make sure the TB pipe is installed all the way on the two mounting points, and is tight. Something isnt right still, weve sent out hundreds of these kits and Ive never seen one with such a large gap between those two pipes.
As far as the alignment between the TO and oil pan pipe, the holes in the brackets are larger for just that reason, to allow some adjustment to properly align those pipes. Again something I have seen many times that was only an issue of loosening those 2 readjusting and tightening with some locktite. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you have any issues call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it works the way i have it now so i am not going to mess with it anymore because it is coming apart for the BT install saturday anyway but as for the oil pan pipe it is tilted as far as the holes will allow o well it doesn't matter because those two pipes will not be used with the big turbo anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

now for some pictures of the exhaust because i just got the last pipe UPS and later tonight i will have more pictures of it installed


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

3"?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yes sir, 3" atp V-band downpipe to a 3" atp v-band cat delete to the 3" eurojet NON-resinated catback that will also be v-banded


----------



## TurboRob (Jun 11, 2002)

Noice.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (TurboRob)*

thats gonna be loud haha


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

ohh man they even threw in a hat.... let me know how that sounds. eventually I'm thinking of doing eurojet exhaust .


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (pootey)*

just installed the catback i cut the stock downpipe where the new catback starts because they are not the same length however eurojet gives you a reducer, surprisingly it is not loud at all with the stock cat but i am sure once their is no cat it will be much louder...the only issue i had was the bracket for the rear muffler seems to come in contact with one of the rear brake lines so i took a piece of rubber hose wrapped it around the brace and zip tied it to it so the rubber hose now comes in contact with the brake line instead it's prob just cuz i installed the catback with out their downpipe but rather the stock downpipe, final adjustments will be made once the BT goes on cuz that all that matters










_Modified by [email protected] at 5:05 PM 1-7-2008_


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yes sir, 3" atp V-band downpipe to a 3" atp v-band cat delete to the 3" eurojet NON-resinated catback that will also be v-banded
I say just slap a bandclamp on there. I used a nice stainless bandclamp from Summit to join my custom 3"dp to the Autotech catback, and haven't had any problems with it at all. Getting v-band flanges welded on and making sure they line up perfect seems like more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_I say just slap a bandclamp on there. I used a nice stainless bandclamp from Summit to join my custom 3"dp to the Autotech catback, and haven't had any problems with it at all. Getting v-band flanges welded on and making sure they line up perfect seems like more trouble than it's worth.

you are probably right because i am most likely going to have to cut like a foot or more off the downpipe because the eurojet catback is longer and then the downpipe will just slide in the eurojet catback
edit: for using a co-workers screen name my bad


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (pootey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pootey* »_ohh man they even threw in a hat....

Damn you're easy...


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_I say just slap a bandclamp on there. I used a nice stainless bandclamp from Summit to join my custom 3"dp to the Autotech catback, and haven't had any problems with it at all. Getting v-band flanges welded on and making sure they line up perfect seems like more trouble than it's worth.


Its really not that hard. heck I don't even have something as adjustable as a v-band. I have one 3 bolt flange between my downpipe and catback with no issues. The downpipe is one piece from turbo to around to near the gas tank and then the "cat back" is one piece from there to the tips.
and I have a hat on the way with my IC


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

and I have a hat on the way with my IC









But, its a special kind of hat


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... (inivid)*

Haha, Chris will have to send some stop action photos.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_

















HAHAHAHA did you tap into my IM conversation with eurojet this morning....


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... ([email protected])*


----------



## Sp00nman (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... (inivid)*

Subscribed


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Car's not done yet? Whats the hold up??


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Car's not done yet? Whats the hold up??

just waitin for my rods, pistons and bearings so we can do them saturday along with the BT install and then i will flash the car with the OY update so atleast i can drive it on the stock injectors for now at like 11psi


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Can't you just run the upgraded injectors?
Are you guys using colder plugs in the cars?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Can't you just run the upgraded injectors?
Are you guys using colder plugs in the cars?

i do not currently have the injectors in my hands i am still waiting for them and i will not be able to run them on stock software because from my understanding they are around twice the flow rate of the stock injectors, and as for plugs i am going to run one heat range colder BKR7EIX'S that are gapped at .030


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
and as for plugs i am going to run one heat range colder BKR7EIX'S that are gapped at .030

FYI i ran BKR8EIX ( two heat ranges colder ) for the warmer weather with excellent results, in the cold weather they are alittle too cold espec at start up/ warm up.







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

o yeah and for everyones information, i had posted that after the diff, clutch flywhell and motor mount install i had some real notchy shifting where it was actually really difficult to get it in gear at higher rpm's and it turned out the shifter just needed to be realigned which is weird because i removed the complete selector shaft with the short shifter still installed on it but it was a simple fix


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
FYI i ran BKR8EIX ( two heat ranges colder ) for the warmer weather with excellent results, in the cold weather they are alittle too cold espec at start up/ warm up.







Bob.G

thats great info thanks bob!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Jeff I have seen on some cars that brake line just needs to be pushed up out of the way a little bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wow this is cool


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (ajz9415)*

pistons are going to take a little longer than expected i will have some engine updates with in the next two weeks i hope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_pistons are going to take a little longer than expected i will have some engine updates with in the next two weeks i hope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
FYI if they take too long another option is to contact Bob.Q he was going to have some made up last time I talked to him for the 2L . 
Here one's he had made up for the 1.8T.







Bob.G
http://www.elitedubs.com/index....html


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
FYI if they take too long another option is to contact Bob.Q he was going to have some made up last time I talked to him for the 2L . 
Here one's he had made up for the 1.8T.







Bob.G
http://www.elitedubs.com/index....html

mine are in the process of being made probably pretty close to done and are already paid for so i am going to stick with what i have on order but as for those pistons bob had made up thats pretty cool and i like how they were designed around stock piston qualities so their is no more knock and stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 's up to bob


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_pistons are going to take a little longer than expected i will have some engine updates with in the next two weeks i hope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Jeff all your suppliers are starting to be bad news man.... hope the car won't be bad news.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

it's my fault because i forgot to figure the two holidays into the time it takes to make this stuff looks like the turbo kit is going on saturday instead if i have time


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_it's my fault because i forgot to figure the two holidays into the time it takes to make this stuff looks like the turbo kit is going on saturday instead if i have time
Sure it is. Its your fault also that u had to bend brake lines because the hanger is like 2 inches too big for no perticular reason also right?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just received a package from [email protected]
o34efi anti-friction coated AEB rod bearings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

time 4 the turbo pictures


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

ok tonight i had 4 hours to work i stripped the car of all the stock turbo components and bolted up the new exhaust mani and turbo and even managed to snap a couple blurry pictures
























































































































it's tough to get some good pictures in their but these should give you a good idea on how it goes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

yay


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

That looks really good!


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_That looks really good!
o 4 reals


----------



## kcbmxer (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (kcbmxer)*

just tightened up all the coolant and oil lines and put the downpipe....tomorrow i will try to finish it up and try to fab up and exhaust pipe to adapt the downpipe to the eurojet exhaust and also fab up an intercooler pipe to get me by for now until the car goes to forcefed to have a real intercooler pipe made http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

My trailer is at my house in Jersey if you wanted to trailer your car up to Ed to make the new IC pipes you are more then welcome to borrow it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_My trailer is at my house in Jersey if you wanted to trailer your car up to Ed to make the new IC pipes you are more then welcome to borrow it.

sounds good it might be driveable tomorrow but i would not trust the intercooler pipe i am rigging together for anything more than 10psi lol, and btw compared to a 1.8T their is a ton of room to work with this manifold and you could easily fit a GT35 in their......


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
and btw compared to a 1.8T their is a ton of room to work with this manifold and you could easily fit a GT35 in their......


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

It that the oil feed at the bottom right of the block?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_It that the oil feed at the bottom right of the block?

yes sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:31 PM 1-11-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

car is up and running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif installing the AEM wideband right now to make sure it is safe to drive home on stock ecu no chip


----------



## A_LPerformance (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what software are you going to be running


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (A_LPerformance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A_LPerformance* »_what software are you going to be running

the plan is to run revo bt software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

























i actually got the atp turbo outlet pipe to fit to the eurojet pipe very nicely after trimming a few inches off eash pipe


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

That looks pretty good


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

damn







looks kick ass jeff! 
the i/c piping reminds me of atp. bend, coupler, bend, coupler.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice work.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Eurojet Racing)*

car runs and drives incredible, 10 psi feels like my k03 when i was chipped but pulls all the way to redline...they only problem with the stock ecu is once it adapts after 30 or so miles and realizes it does not have control over the diverter valve it causes the car to surge from 7 to 10 psi at full thortle, however partial throttle and normal driving remain amazingly smooth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif clear the codes and you are good for another 30 miles or so again (vag com is going to be my best friend for the next couple weeks), can't wait to get my rods, pistons and injectors done so i can get this thing tuned and really have some fun










_Modified by [email protected] at 5:07 PM 1-12-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcm (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

should be sick


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (marcm)*

o guys i forgot to mention when the car had not adapted yet i was seeing a/f ratios of 11.8-12.5 under full boost and once the car adapted i was seeing a/f rations of 10.5-11.5 full boost


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looks great!


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I can't wait to hear how this thing runs with proper tuning. The whole setup looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Is the surging still there?


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Saw this thing in person yesterday, SICK! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

I don't know too many people that go as nuts as my man Jeff on such a new car... Lookin good JC


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Is the surging still there?

didn't drive it yet today but i did call your ass so we can do some logs and you didn't pick up


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_I don't know too many people that go as nuts as my man Jeff on such a new car... Lookin good JC


haha thanks clay


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

whats that navi in there for ? In case you get lost at the track.... lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (pootey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pootey* »_whats that navi in there for ? In case you get lost at the track.... lol 

lol i honestly like to take alot of road trips philly, new york anything fun so i need it, and i forgot to mention guys this thing was hitting full boost in like first and second in the lower 3000 rpm range and in fourth gear was spiking like 12 psi then settling at 10psi at around 2800 rpm and that is running off the wastegate spring once the tial wastegate is controlled by the n75 it will have better boost response and spool even quicker


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
didn't drive it yet today but i did call your ass so we can do some logs and you didn't pick up









I was in the garage installing my secret weapon and getting the snow blower prepared...lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

ok me and TheBox just scanned my car i had two fault first one was for catalyst naturally i don't have a cat so thats no big deal it will be programmed out and the second was n249 boost limit exceed which is what was causing my surging when the stock ecu sees that i am running slightly higher boost than it wants and realizes it can't control the boost anymore it opens and closes the throttle body to regain boost control but that issue is also something once programmed that will be fixed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif everything is looks good


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

this little video takin on my cell phone should give you a pretty good idea how good the a/f is 
GT3071R 4th gear to redline 10psi
http://www.yourfilehost.com/me...6.3g2
if anyone knows how to physically post the video here feel try i am slow when it comes to computers lol


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:22 PM 1-13-2008_


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

haha i was just breaking your [email protected] about the navi unit. I like what your doing to the car. I always check up to see if u post anything else on here. You're doing things to the car that i wish i had the time and money for right now.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ok me and TheBox just scanned my car i had two fault first one was for catalyst naturally i don't have a cat so thats no big deal it will be programmed out and the second was n249 boost limit exceed which is what was causing my surging when the stock ecu sees that i am running slightly higher boost than it wants and realizes it can't control the boost anymore it opens and closes the throttle body to regain boost control but that issue is also something once programmed that will be fixed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif everything is looks good

Car runs great and is damn smooooth!!


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

hey jc i had a question, how did u get the extender for the oil cap off?


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (pootey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pootey* »_hey jc i had a question, how did u get the extender for the oil cap off? 

x2...I remember Chris mentioning that it was held by glue, but I couldn't get it off for the life of me the other day.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
x2...I remember Chris mentioning that it was held by glue, but I couldn't get it off for the life of me the other day.

get the engine nice an warm then put channel locks on the extender and clamp down and twist it will pop right off and then you just put the oil cap right on the valve cover http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif don't be affraid to apply some force


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

can you put it back on once its off ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (pootey)*

it comes off with out destroying it so i would think if you used the right glue it could be reinstalled if need be


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

IBBENTRODS


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (pootey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pootey* »_can you put it back on once its off ?

this is what it looks like once you have it off


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

holy smoly! freaking badarse!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_IBBENTRODS

lol


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_IBBENTRODS

Its on stock injectors. Stock injectors are only good for about 300whp.. probably a solid 300 on his since he has a good IC vs my stock one when I did 300. Not enough to bend rods. Its also going to be way way up in the power band not down low. Really no chance of bending rods with this setup.
But the format of the comment was funny


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Its on stock injectors. Stock injectors are only good for about 300whp.. probably a solid 300 on his since he has a good IC vs my stock one when I did 300. Not enough to bend rods. Its also going to be way way up in the power band not down low. Really no chance of bending rods with this setup.
But the format of the comment was funny








LOL...not when he accidently ran 23 PSI


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_LOL...not when he accidently ran 23 PSI 

You'd be suprised what the car will control and pull back to keep it safe. If hte AF isn't there its gonna control boost if the n75 is still hooked up. Close the throttle and do anything it can to limit it.

Also 23psi isn't going to bend a rod if there is no fuel to make the power it would just be super lean that it would barely burn and cylinder pressure would be extremely low.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_LOL...not when he accidently ran 23 PSI 

i guess the n75 duty cycle is not the same for internal and external wastegates







thats why i now have the compressor line straight to the wastegate lol
but it did smoke second gear when i stepped on it at 35mph







edit: but when i let off it went straight into limp mode haha



_Modified by [email protected] at 8:32 AM 1-14-2008_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i guess the n75 duty cycle is not the same for internal and external wastegates







thats why i now have the compressor line straight to the wastegate lol


What spring is in your wastegate. I've got the .5 bar spring (I think) in mine and it controsl via the n75 just fine. If the spring is too stiff and the duty cycle is working based off thinking its a lower pressure it will probably cause some surging. I forget what color is in mine. I'll check since its out of the car right now.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What spring is in your wastegate. I've got the .5 bar spring (I think) in mine and it controsl via the n75 just fine. If the spring is too stiff and the duty cycle is working based off thinking its a lower pressure it will probably cause some surging. I forget what color is in mine. I'll check since its out of the car right now.


0.9 bar


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
0.9 bar

That explains it probably. Do you have a smaller spring for it? If so I'd try that and see what happens. Running the N75 on stock injectors is great since it will keep the boost inline with the requested AF.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That explains it probably. Do you have a smaller spring for it? If so I'd try that and see what happens. Running the N75 on stock injectors is great since it will keep the boost inline with the requested AF.

no i dont have one.....i wonder why atp sends it out with a spring that runs stock like boost and not a spring that the n75 can control like stock maybe someone should fill them in on this information......it's ok i will use a manual boost controller for now i can just watch the a/f gauge so far it has shown that the car is running great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well in the grand scheme of things the .9 bar is probably a better spring for the turbo and back pressure that will be present in the manifold. Especially if running it single bung with the stock n75 or manual boost controller. If you are running it with an electronic boost controller that is putting pressure to the top of the valve you can go with a lower spring pressure. But thats least likely to be used.
With tuning the N75 can control the wastegate with that spring but it would have to be tuned for that and have a corresponding duty cycle that can control that pressure.


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

With my APR Stage III setup and custom software (APR dont have available for eurospec yet) i had the same problem with wastegate spring. With the corresponding duty cycle you can control the pressure. Currently with S3 injectors i work 1.3bar overboost and 1.15bar redline @ 11.8a/f.
Everything higher than this pressure was killing af


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (csih)*

i am fine with controlling boost with a manual controller


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

This is correct 2


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Anything new? Did you get the injectors or the pistons yet?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Anything new? Did you get the injectors or the pistons yet?

nothing new, didn't get injectors yet no need until the car can be tuned in feb. and no pistons yet but im sure they will be here and in very near future.....just waiting for my manual boost controller to show up today


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

What injectors will you use?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_What injectors will you use?

not sure on the specs but i was told they will support the full power potential of the GT3071R, they are 450whp capable 60% larger than stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:08 AM 1-16-2008_


----------



## csih (Aug 27, 2006)

Can you pm me details about them? (price how to get them etc)


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (csih)*


_Quote, originally posted by *csih* »_Can you pm me details about them? (price how to get them etc)

pm'd back but at this point i have no info about them, or where to source them that info has not been released to me yet, all i know is that they were made and i will be getting a set


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
pm'd back but at this point i have no info about them, or where to source them that info has not been released to me yet, all i know is that they were made and i will be getting a set








i made them in my basement last night.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_i made them in my basement last night.









did you bring them to work today? i never made it their i had a belly ache


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Are they the 2.0 digifant injectors?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Are they the 2.0 digifant injectors?

we are using the new v12 twin turbo audi deisel injectors along with their fuel pumps you didn't know?


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
we are using the new v12 twin turbo audi deisel injectors along with their fuel pumps you didn't know?
Thats BS! I thought it was the Bugatti Veyron 16.4 injectors.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_Thats BS! I thought it was the Bugatti Veyron 16.4 injectors.

not enough flow/horsepower per cylinder for me


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hallman ES boost controller just showed up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

so crank up the boost


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_so crank up the boost









just waiting to get flashed with a k03 file so i can, right now with the stock chip more than 10psi throws a fault for n249 boost limit exceeded....that is the only fault i get but once requested boost is more than actual boost that wont be an issue


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

FSI injector installation tool kit
























nylon brush to clean injector bore








install/puller hammer








injector puller








assembly drift








tools to install new teflon sealing ring and support ring


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

wowzer


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ahh the good old special tool T10133. Good to see they made it easy ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*

here are some screen shots on how to use them
sorry if it is tough to read


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_here are some screen shots on how to use them
sorry if it is tough to read

Thats just taking them out and putting them in.
Click the installing teflon seal link and that will show you how to use the rest of the tools in the kit.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_Thats just taking them out and putting them in.
Click the installing teflon seal link and that will show you how to use the rest of the tools in the kit.

i figured most people installing injectors will already have the teflon seal on their new injectors but i will post that up anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif be back in a few


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Teflon seal installation


----------



## outlaw (May 12, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

OOOH Jeff you're a hero.........LOL








Get that thing done already!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (outlaw)*

just placed an order with snowperformance








i got the two nozzles that come with the kit and i also ordered a 375ml/min nozzle for 300+hp








two cases of booster juice








and a steel weld on bung


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

What does Boost Juice have in it? Can't you just use washer fluid?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_What does Boost Juice have in it? Can't you just use washer fluid?

Its like alcoholic bug juice from summer camp. 
Really its just their brand of methanol.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_What does Boost Juice have in it? Can't you just use washer fluid?

49% meth 51% water cuz i am to lazy to mix it i have to buy it lol


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

when are you cutting out the floor in this one??


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub)*

no floor cutting needed......well maybe once your buddy lipper is done knocking up his girl and we can play with the welder and plasma cutter


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

awesome build-up thread man, great job!


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_no floor cutting needed......well maybe once your buddy lipper is done knocking up his girl and we can play with the welder and plasma cutter









laugh all you want! i know its comin!! hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
laugh all you want! i know its comin!! hahaha

lippers next kid or the plasma cutter being put to use


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just got my piston ring filer...still waiting on pistons and pliers


----------



## mpitfield (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Does this mean it's out of warranty?


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (mpitfield)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mpitfield* »_Does this mean it's out of warranty?
 idk, last time VW bought him a motor with a big turbo....but he didn't have internals then.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mpitfield)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mpitfield* »_Does this mean it's out of warranty?

nothing on my car would still be warranty but thats ok because if anything ever happened im not really interested in replacing it with stock parts


----------



## mpitfield (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Seriously, love to see it coming together, glad you're including pics!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (mpitfield)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mpitfield* »_Does this mean it's out of warranty?
lmao


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

did some logs today with andre of actual and requested boost, timing, egt and throttle pedal and throttle actuator position.....once andre has them graphed he will post them up for us but the out come was because i am on stock chip the value of requested boost is 1400 and actual boost was at 1800 causing the throttle actuator to close from 100% down to 40% at around 5800 rpm or so to allow the computer to regain boost control and bring it down to about 6 or 7psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif everything is looking real good so far once tuned everything should be great


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

very interesting. Sounds sort of like my mazdaspeed3 at WOT. 
You're making me do some testing tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

something is going on as 1400 is way to low for stock and 1800 is easily done on a 100% stock car requested by the ECM.
Did you clear codes before the logs were done? Starting from fresh with a cleared adapation would probably be the best. Find out what its requesting and then dial back your boost controller to stay in that range and you should not have a problem with the throttle closing.
Only thing I could see still being an issue would be that you'd be way under boost at low rpms so if may throw a code for that and back everything off thinking you have a massive leak and the computer not wanting to over spool the turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_something is going on as 1400 is way to low for stock and 1800 is easily done on a 100% stock car requested by the ECM.
Did you clear codes before the logs were done? Starting from fresh with a cleared adapation would probably be the best. Find out what its requesting and then dial back your boost controller to stay in that range and you should not have a problem with the throttle closing.
Only thing I could see still being an issue would be that you'd be way under boost at low rpms so if may throw a code for that and back everything off thinking you have a massive leak and the computer not wanting to over spool the turbo.

no we didnt reset the computer so the faults were already their for n249 i never even thought of that, and i don't have the boost controller in it is still running on the wastegate spring? you think the computer knows that their is nothing connected to the compressor and wastegate nipple on the n75?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Oh right you are running off the spring so can't go any lower then you are now. 
the car doesn't know there is nothing going mechanically to the n75 only if it was unplugged would it know electronically. It can throw codes thinking its not working mechanically correct if a valve doens't seem to be operating as it should but it knows its plugged in.
You have the DV plugged in right? and its still throwing the n249 code? thats really odd. It may be similar to above where your valve is reacting slower then the electronic valve and inturn seeing some higher residual boost pressure and thinking the n249 is not working. You have your stock n75 plugged in right? See if you can order another one and use that to trick the n249, that is what I am doing. You will have to shave a corner off of it ot fit the connecter properly but it works. I'll see if I can get a pic of what you have to do.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

n75 and stock dv are plugged in and tucked into the rain drip tray out of the way...not really following what you want me to try with an extra n75 valve but i do think i have an extra one somewhere at work, the actuall fault i get is n249 boost limit exceeded


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

n249 boost limit exceeded.. thats just an odd code... probably because of a delay the bov is causing.. but it doesn't do it on mine with my tial bov. so who knows.
The second n75 was to replace the n249, that is how mine is and I have no problems.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hmmmm very very interesting


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Jeff call up whop ever is getting your internals and chew them out.....gots to get that bad Lary tuned!!! 
300 replys damn!!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Chris I can email these logs if you want to graph and post them. I'm a little under the weather.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

yeah fire them off I'll take a look interested in seeing what is going on with that turbo on stock code, never tried on mine.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Email sent


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

so when this is all said and done, how much horse are you going to be putting down ???? a round about


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (pootey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pootey* »_so when this is all said and done, how much horse are you going to be putting down ???? a round about 

i would love to make 420whp and 450whp on water/meth but that might be a long shot due to the high compression ratio of the pistons


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_









 

Edit to add did you reverse these two values ??







Bob.G


_Modified by rracerguy717 at 11:33 AM 1-21-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 

Edit to add did you reverse these two values ??







Bob.G

_Modified by rracerguy717 at 11:33 AM 1-21-2008_









lol you think that is why the ecu cuts throttle position down to 40% haha


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 

Edit to add did you reverse these two values ??







Bob.G

_Modified by rracerguy717 at 11:33 AM 1-21-2008_

I'm a little drugged up from surgery, but just double checked and thats how it is in the ecu unless its reverse in the ecu.
I'll email it to you if you want.
Better yet here are the links to the raw files for anyone that wants them.
http://www.germanmods.com/MKV/jeffboost.csv
http://www.germanmods.com/MKV/jeffegt.csv
http://www.germanmods.com/MKV/jefflog.csv
http://www.germanmods.com/MKV/jefftiming.csv


_Modified by Audi4u at 12:03 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Use save as...
To be able to read


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 

Edit to add did you reverse these two values ??







Bob.G

_Modified by rracerguy717 at 11:33 AM 1-21-2008_

I was just kidding LOL You need a voltage clamp so the ECU dosnt see that high of actual boost . IMO thats why the TB is closing down .







Bob.G
p.s. I have adjustable voltage clamp I ran for 1 year when i ran a MBC with APR beta stage 2 file .If you guys want to try it out LMK ill dig it up .


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
I was just kidding LOL You need a voltage clamp so the ECU dosnt see that high of actual boost . IMO thats why the TB is closing down .







Bob.G
p.s. I have adjustable voltage clamp I ran for 1 year when i ran a MBC with APR beta stage 2 file .If you guys want to try it out LMK ill dig it up .


i am thinking that just getting flashed with revo stage 2 software will fix the issue because then i will be well under requested boost, but if things change i will deff let you know i can't wait for the project to be done it is so much fun to drive now i can't wait to actually make some power


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3641813
...Oh Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3641813
...Oh Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

are you suggesting because my throttle body closes to 40% to buy a new one that is 60% larger


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Fedex just dropped off my water/meth kit w/375ml jet and a couple cases of boost juice, ordered the pump bracket from BSH last night and then just need a new throttle body pipe and i will be good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i just picked up a water meth kit too. yay i plan on having some fun with this stuffff


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
are you suggesting because my throttle body closes to 40% to buy a new one that is 60% larger









Something like that


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Interested to see where you will be mounting the pump. Are you tapping off the washer res?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (goin2fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goin2fast* »_Interested to see where you will be mounting the pump. Are you tapping off the washer res?

i bought the mk5 BSH pump bracket it mounts where the stock horn does and the kit comes with the piece to tap the washer bottle


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I will be looking into the BSH bracket as I am not thrilled with my pumps current location. Danke http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (goin2fast)*

You guys thought about using your windshield washer res for the meth setup?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGNICKSGTIS420* »_You guys thought about using your windshield washer res for the meth setup?

thats what the kit does http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

new Votex wheels just showed up, hopefully picking up a set of tires tonight or tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hackernen (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

greetings from south africa
your build is looking sweet so far.
good luck and vortex wheel rock.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

nice wheels!


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

how much is this project costing







i didn't know wheels were part of this...


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
thats what the kit does http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cool


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_how much is this project costing







i didn't know wheels were part of this...

who is keeping track


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
who is keeping track









God I hope my wife is not


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (goin2fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goin2fast* »_
God I hope my wife is not









bwahaha, that was my next question. if you're married, you have a BA wife to allow that sort of spending.


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

There really is no reason for them to know. Just think you cold be out with a mistress of wasting the money sitting in a bar. This is a good constructive hobby.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (goin2fast)*

i actually have an awesome girfriend that shares the same love for cars







she actually helps pay for things from time to time like my pcv fix, dv relocator and is helping pay for my injectors







you boys need to find better girls







the only problem is she feels she gets to drive it now whenever she wants lol


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by magilson at 8:56 PM 1-23-2008_


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Key word Jeff "thinks" she can drive it haha


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

you sir need to propose.


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Na, do not want the wife involved in this part of my life. I have been racing europeans for 20 years and married for 15 of those. If she started racing I would never be able to retire as it is expensive to one of us in the hobby let alone 2.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (goin2fast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goin2fast* »_Na, do not want the wife involved in this part of my life. I have been racing europeans for 20 years and married for 15 of those. If she started racing I would never be able to retire as it is expensive to one of us in the hobby let alone 2.

you win.
as long as my future wife is down with me playing with a car and driving a daily... i'll be the happiest man alive.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

wheels are on


----------



## TurboRob (Jun 11, 2002)

Sleeper.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (TurboRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboRob* »_Sleeper.









lemon


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
lemon









think vw will ever take the car back as a trade in


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
think vw will ever take the car back as a trade in
















 
If you have lemons to work with you make lemonade LOL







Bob.G


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
If you have lemons to work with you make lemonade LOL







Bob.G

thats right!
so, was there issues with this thing or what? is there really a history to the car and how it used to suck or something?


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
think vw will ever take the car back as a trade in


















When god gives you lemons, FIND A NEW GOD.


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
lemon









OMFG FUNNY!

What are those wheels! I am sure you mentioned already but if not then do tell! I want! wonder if they will look good on a black Jetta!
I need to get some GTI / GLI calipers


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok just found the rims listed 6 posts above.. lol. What size and how much?
I am still figuring out what type of rims to get for my black Jetta, chrome or black or even the ones JC has.. decisions decisions.
Nice car JC.. keep us updated!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

their is no history behind the car we are only kidding around the car is far from a lemon lol
and the wheels are votex wheels straight from vw, they are about 200 bucks a pop at any dealer....i am loading up some more pictures right now of the wheels and the car i finally washed for the first time since august after work tonight


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

sexy! only $200 a pop nice!


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

Are the "smaller" brakes for the slicks going to do a decent job with the new rims for daily use?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (20thAna3282)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAna3282* »_Are the "smaller" brakes for the slicks going to do a decent job with the new rims for daily use? 

yeah why not? they are stock rabbit/jetta brakes so it would be the same as stopping a rabbit....their was no noticable difference when i swapped them out....i mean i am no auto x'r but on the street i feel no difference


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yeah why not? they are stock rabbit/jetta brakes so it would be the same as stopping a rabbit....their was no noticable difference when i swapped them out....i mean i am no auto x'r but on the street i feel no difference
o 4 reals? I thought u were building the car for straight up auto-x so u can keep up with the .:R's


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_o 4 reals? I thought u were building the car for straight up auto-x so u can keep up with the .:R's









dont make me go AWD on yours ass


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
dont make me go AWD on yours ass








 
When your ready Jeff I have a gen 1 4cyl haldex swap waiting for you here .







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
When your ready Jeff I have a gen 1 4cyl haldex swap waiting for you here .







Bob.G

haha maybe next season, we will see what i break this season....i can tell you if i blow up the 02Q im not buying another one....and it certainly isn't warranty so....we will deff see whats up after the season


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yo where's Piston Honda at?










_Modified by Patryk R32 at 12:30 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_Yo where's Piston Honda at?









_Modified by Patryk R32 at 12:30 PM 1-28-2008_

thats the only hold up








once they are in the car is ready to be tuned
custom parts suck


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
thats the only hold up








once they are in the car is ready to be tuned
custom parts suck
Am i gunna have to send my friend Piston Honda to the place that's making your pistons to straighten them out?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

It's absolutely amazing how much of a difference the OEM votex kit makes on the GTI's appearance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_It's absolutely amazing how much of a difference the OEM votex kit makes on the GTI's appearance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

seriously. can't wait until the day that I order my votex front lip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_Yo where's Piston Honda at?









Thats what they call me now?








Thanks Jeff....


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (jc[email protected])*

those wheels are beautiful


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm tired of waiting!! I got some diodes over here, lets clamp the boost signal, and turn up the boost!
F the chip!


----------



## Ch[email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I'm tired of waiting!! I got some diodes over here, lets clamp the boost signal, and turn up the boost!
F the chip!

diode doesn't make fuel


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I'm tired of waiting!! I got some diodes over here, lets clamp the boost signal, and turn up the boost!
F the chip!

what year is it 2008 or 2000


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
diode doesn't make fuel









He doesnt need fuel yet, he need his WOT to be 100% not 40


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
He doesnt need fuel yet, he need his WOT to be 100% not 40









yeah but 12psi at WOT to redline will prob go lean up at red line


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yeah but 12psi at WOT to redline will prob go lean up at red line

how do you know..
Does anyone know if the fsi electric diverter valve stay [email protected]?


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
He doesnt need fuel yet, he need his WOT to be 100% not 40































And why do you think the ECU is closing the throttle?? It is smarter than you.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

In order not to get the thread locked I'll keep my mouth shut http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I forgot 10.8:1 afr is considered lean in the fsi world


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Then why not tune it properly instead of relying on diode tricks?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_In order not to get the thread locked I'll keep my mouth shut http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I forgot 10.8:1 afr is considered lean in the fsi world









Was.. no one tunes that rich anymore if you check AF logs from production files from just about everyone.
My car tapers to about 12psi at redline (7800ish) because that is all the fuel there is for the 35R. He would see similar results.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
how do you know..
Does anyone know if the fsi electric diverter valve stay [email protected]?

Depends on throttle position. It will keep it open at idle and some part throttle positions in order to keep the path as free as possible and allow the turbo to keep spooling.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_






















And why do you think the ECU is closing the throttle?? It is smarter than you.


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_In order not to get the thread locked I'll keep my mouth shut http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I forgot 10.8:1 afr is considered lean in the fsi world










_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_Then why not tune it properly instead of relying on diode tricks?

The post started off as a joke(meaning we are all waiting). 
Then I was insulted.
I have nothing to discuss with you.
BTW computers are only as smart as the people that program them.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Depends on throttle position. It will keep it open at idle and some part throttle positions in order to keep the path as free as possible and allow the turbo to keep spooling.

So it uses PWM also correct?


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
The post started off as a joke(meaning we are all waiting). 
Then I was insulted.
I have nothing to discuss with you.
BTW computers are only as smart as the people that program them.









Didn't mean to insult you, was simply implying that it is closing the throttle for a reason! It does not feel its safe for the motor to allow those operating parameters. It will close the throttle after exhausting other safeguard options (enrichment, boost control, pressure relief).
I apologize if I came off as confrontational, its been one of those mornings. And I definitely agree with your last point


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
So it uses PWM also correct?

I have not looked into it in a very long time. 
99% sure its a simple off for closed/ on for open.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_
I apologize if I came off as confrontational, its been one of those mornings. And I definitely agree with your last point









Damn Robin...


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Hey dude, make me a manifold and I'll be in a much better mood


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_Hey dude, make me a manifold and I'll be in a much better mood









i will take a manifold too setup for direct port please


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How much cc/min does the stock fsi Injector flow?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

about [email protected] bar and about [email protected] bar


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_about [email protected] bar and about [email protected] bar
 
I have 1400+cc @ 110 bar here , Am I the only one that has BT injectors LOL







Bob.G


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

What does the S3 injectors do at 130 bar?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
I have 1400+cc @ 110 bar here , Am I the only one that has BT injectors LOL







Bob.G

my big ones are on the way







about [email protected] and about [email protected] bar


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
I have 1400+cc @ 110 bar here , Am I the only one that has BT injectors LOL







Bob.G

the apr injectors are only 34% larger than stock???


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
the apr injectors are only 34% larger than stock??? 
 
To be honest I know there North of 1400cc , maybe Mike @ APR could chime in and give you a closer number. 
I do know APR spent lots of time and money on the injectors to get a great balance of OEM drive-ablity, idle and cold start mis-fires and power output all this in both warm and cold weather climates . The matched set in my car now are performing flawless in ALL those area's.
Im sure with more companies doing R & D with more manufactures coming out with DI engines there will be more options for DIY BT upgrades its just a matter of time IMO







Bob.G


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

This might sound weird. I was just thinking of this.
Did someone actually flow test fsi Injectors? Just because the pressure is high doesn't mean they are designed to pass alot of fuel through.
Flow is flow, If I put 1400 cc of fuel in a cylinder where did it go?
The high pressure is just to get the fuel in a closed area.
I would think the 1400cc would be total flow of the injectors kinda how standalones calculate you fuel used.
I'm thinking 1400/4=350cc/min ea injector 
Makes a little more sense to me.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_This might sound weird. I was just thinking of this.
Did someone actually flow test fsi Injectors? Just because the pressure is high doesn't mean they are designed to pass alot of fuel through.
Flow is flow, If I put 1400 cc of fuel in a cylinder where did it go?
The high pressure is just to get the fuel in a closed area.
I would think the 1400cc would be total flow of the injectors kinda how standalones calculate you fuel used.
I'm thinking 1400/4=350cc/min ea injector 
Makes a little more sense to me. 

Yes they have been flowed.
In short much shorter on time, means more fuel in a shorter period of time must be sprayed, means larger injectors needed.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes they have been flowed.
In short much shorter on time, means more fuel in a shorter period of time must be sprayed, means larger injectors needed.

I figured if they were 1400cc/min the engine couldn't be using all of it.
I never logged the injector on time for the car. I'm guessing the car only has a max on time of about 5ms
Do you have any calculations of how much fuel is flowed from a stock injector at the max on time?
Also do you have any idea the on time at idle?
Thanks Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... ([email protected])*

Subscribed, I can't believe I missed this thread for so long. Keep up the good work Jeff! Giving me an inspiration.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I figured if they were 1400cc/min the engine couldn't be using all of it.
I never logged the injector on time for the car. I'm guessing the car only has a max on time of about 5ms
Do you have any calculations of how much fuel is flowed from a stock injector at the max on time?
Also do you have any idea the on time at idle?
Thanks Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
I never logged WOT on time but I can tell you @ cold start Ive seen 1 ms.







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I figured if they were 1400cc/min the engine couldn't be using all of it.
I never logged the injector on time for the car. I'm guessing the car only has a max on time of about 5ms
Do you have any calculations of how much fuel is flowed from a stock injector at the max on time?
Also do you have any idea the on time at idle?
Thanks Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I don't have any logs on my new laptop as the car has been apart since I got it. I'll break out the old one later today and see what I can dig up, I am not sure how much checking I did of on time since the last time I cleared out that drive.

Numbers are so small not something you want to just start guessing.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I figured if they were 1400cc/min the engine couldn't be using all of it.
I never logged the injector on time for the car. I'm guessing the car only has a max on time of about 5ms
Do you have any calculations of how much fuel is flowed from a stock injector at the max on time?
Also do you have any idea the on time at idle?
Thanks Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

5ms is the recommended. Every tuner is practically exceeding that on stock injectors & pump. APR's are around 7ms. REVO/GIAC's are around 10-12ms.
Dave


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
5ms is the recommended. Every tuner is practically exceeding that on stock injectors & pump. APR's are around 7ms. REVO/GIAC's are around 10-12ms.
Dave

At what rpm?
The limit changes ~5ms is roughly the max at redline, but not at say 2000 rpm.
You also just commented in another thread about someone not having accurate testing and therefore should not be posting it yet you come in and make unbacked up posts about something minutes later?
Doesn't seem fair to me.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
At what rpm?
The limit changes ~5ms is roughly the max at redline, but not at say 2000 rpm.
You also just commented in another thread about someone not having accurate testing and therefore should not be posting it yet you come in and make unbacked up posts about something minutes later?
Doesn't seem fair to me.

The difference is that SB is talking about boost spikes on a 3" exhaust which is easily susceptible to variance due to differences in atmospheric pressure, throttle-tip-in, & etc. As for proof, go search the forum. There have numerous logs posted. Injector on-time is directly correlated to boost, A/F and rail pressure. Not surprising that companies running 110 bar fueling have higher injector on-times than APR who runs 130 bar fueling.
GIAC injector ontimes
http://mjbmotorsport.com/fsifuel.html
Not fair would be companies who make claims that cannot be backed up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Dave


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
The difference is that SB is talking about boost spikes on a 3" exhaust which is easily susceptible to variance due to differences in atmospheric pressure, throttle-tip-in, & etc. As for proof, go search the forum. There have numerous logs posted. Injector on-time is directly correlated to boost, A/F and rail pressure. Not surprising that companies running 110 bar fueling have higher injector on-times than APR who runs 130 bar fueling.
GIAC injector ontimes
http://mjbmotorsport.com/fsifuel.html
Not fair would be companies who make claims that cannot be backed up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Dave



There is nothing there to back up your claims against GIAC or REVO. Either. So why is it fair to make those claims.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There is nothing there to back up your claims against GIAC or REVO. Either. So why is it fair to make those claims.

Right, because GIAC logs from a GIAC owner and supporter mean nothing. Anyways back on topic. I think Audi4u's question has been answered.
Dave


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Right, because GIAC logs from a GIAC owner and supporter mean nothing. Anyways back on topic. I think Audi4u's question has been answered.
Dave

Thanks. I appreciate the time you took to answer my question. I was guessing it would be about 5ms, but info in black and white is always better.
I bookmarked the page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wonder instead of rating the injectors at 80-90% flow they should be rated at 20-30% flow just just so people have an idea as to how much usable fuel flow they have due to the restrictions?
What do you guys think?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Right, because GIAC logs from a GIAC owner and supporter mean nothing. Anyways back on topic. I think Audi4u's question has been answered.
Dave

The log 1 does not support what you claim if you were to guess rpm.
2 the log does not show rpm which means its impossible to figure out if the injector on times are infact appropriate.
Acceptable on time changes with rpm, higher the rpm the lower the allowable on time.
At high rpm (if in fact the time somewhat represents rpm) it is what you are claiming APR is running.
Its inconstant testing at best which you have a problem with other people using to support their claims so why can you all of a sudden?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Thanks. I appreciate the time you took to answer my question. I was guessing it would be about 5ms, but info in black and white is always better.
I bookmarked the page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wonder instead of rating the injectors at 80-90% flow they should be rated at 20-30% flow just just so people have an idea as to how much usable fuel flow they have due to the restrictions?
What do you guys think?

They need to be rated how they are because that is what they are. There is no point in reverting it back to how people thing about injectors for other engines because this is not another engine. If you try and convert all thinking backwars you can't move forward.
Also fuel flow varies greatly with change in rail pressure which is mostly unchanged on a manifold injection car. Yes pressure changes flow on manifold injection cars but its not varying as the car is operating generally it is being changed by the user and then a fixed flow is still known by the user.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The log 1 does not support what you claim if you were to guess rpm.
2 the log does not show rpm which means its impossible to figure out if the injector on times are infact appropriate.
Acceptable on time changes with rpm, higher the rpm the lower the allowable on time.
At high rpm (if in fact the time somewhat represents rpm) it is what you are claiming APR is running.
Its inconstant testing at best which you have a problem with other people using to support their claims so why can you all of a sudden?

Chris please stop arguing for the sake of arguing. 
Are you disputing the fact that given two engines, both running at the same boost, both using the same AFR, one using 110 bar fueling and one using 130 bar fueling . . . that the 130 bar fueling engine will not have lower on-times than the 110 bar fueling car? Keep in mind that while the 130 bar may not be achieved until 5krpms, that the overall rail pressure below that RPM point is greater than the vehicle with 110 bar fueling.
Looking at j.douglas' injector flow rates, it appears that running at 130 bar flows approximately 14.3% more fuel. Why would it be difficult to believe that injector ontimes would drop as a result?
Dave


_Modified by crew219 at 7:33 AM 2-5-2008_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Chris please stop arguing for the sake of arguing. 
Are you disputing the fact that given two engines, both running at the same boost, both using the same AFR, one using 110 bar fueling and one using 130 bar fueling . . . that the 130 bar fueling engine will not have lower on-times than the 110 bar fueling car? Keep in mind that while the 130 bar may not be achieved until 5krpms, that the overall rail pressure below that RPM point is greater than the vehicle with 110 bar fueling.
Dave

Dave its not suddenly argueing for the sake of argueing because you were made to eat your words. If someone posted the above link to prove a point against what you were saying you would not accept it, and with good reason as injector on time over time is useless.
And no Dave I am not arguing that, never said I was, you can attempt to twist and put words in my mouth as you wish but it will not work.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Dave its not suddenly argueing for the sake of argueing because you were made to eat your words. If someone posted the above link to prove a point against what you were saying you would not accept it, and with good reason as injector on time over time is useless.
And no Dave I am not arguing that, never said I was, you can attempt to twist and put words in my mouth as you wish but it will not work.

Eat my words? You must not be reading the same points. 
I will elucidate my original post for you. My statement that APR runs 7ms injector ontimes was referring to peak #s same with GIAC and REVO. On both GIAC and REVO cars, it will reach into the 10-12ms injector ontime during the boost peaks for several hundred RPM as a result of rail pressure dropping. At the boost peak all of the companies are running relatively low timing and running the AFR rather lean. As you should know, when rail pressure drops it takes longer to inject the same amount of fuel into the cylinder and the effective spray pattern is diminished. 
I can't control the fact that rbradleymedmd didn't plot against RPM, but his injector ontimes stay well above 7ms for a very significant portion of the run. Why argue that injector ontimes only matter at max RPMs when there is tuning in place that can keep it close to the optimal ontime throughout the RPM band? 
Dave


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

it looks good with the new wheels and clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_

I can't control the fact that rbradleymedmd didn't plot against RPM, but his injector ontimes stay well above 7ms for a very significant portion of the run. Why argue that injector ontimes only matter at max RPMs when there is tuning in place that can keep it close to the optimal ontime throughout the RPM band? 
Dave

Dave if someone used that graph to make a point against something you were saying you would cry and yell that it was incomplete and could not be used. OMG you did that whithin minutes of making that post above yesterday when someone posted graphs you didn't like.
Sorry if you can't handle when someone says the same back to you.
Without knowing the rpm that graph is completely useless as when worrying about if on time is too high it is 100% critical to know the rpm. 7ms at 2K rpm is nothing to worry about 7ms at 7000 rpm is something to worry about so without knowing rpm the data is useless.
Why must everyone else supply 100% accurate information but you only need to supply things that are showing 50%of your point and thats ok? Please enlighten us. You can control the inconclusive graphs you use to try and make a point.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

Dave,
I got a better question for you. Why would you argue with Chris - he knows it all ?
Now lets bring this thread back on topic


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_Dave,
I got a better question for you. Why would you argue with Chris - he knows it all ?
Now lets bring this thread back on topic









You're right, I should never discuss anything with Chris. He knows everything.








Back on topic.
Dave


----------



## Spongebobnopants (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_ Keep in mind that while the 130 bar may not be achieved until 5krpms, that the overall rail pressure below that RPM point is greater than the vehicle with 110 bar fueling.
_Modified by crew219 at 7:33 AM 2-5-2008_

Thats not necessarily true.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_Dave,
I got a better question for you. Why would you argue with Chris - he knows it all ?
Now lets bring this thread back on topic









This has nothing to do with knowing more then someone else. It has everything to do with him demanding that people post to his standards but no one can require the same from.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*

anyways back on topic....i am only currently waiting on 4 more parts before installation is complete and the car would be ready to be tuned, rods, pistons, injectors and a new throttle body pipe with mater/meth bung and AE pipe bung








word on the street is rods and pistons are shipped from je and on their way to jrc currently, and the injectors and throttle body pipe are in the very near future


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Spongebobnopants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spongebobnopants* »_
Thats not necessarily true.

















Right because posting an AT fuel pump vs OEM fuel pump is really fair . . . .
Post your pre-AT pump logs will you?
Dave


_Modified by crew219 at 8:48 AM 2-5-2008_


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

JC,
I apologize for this post, but it seems as if I may need to clarify the above posted link to my GIAC logs...
The injector on-time graphs from my car were done for a full WOT thottle pull. You can see from the graphs that my midrange experiences a fuel cut. All graphs show the car momentarily stalling (droping RPM and boost) in the beginning of the midrange and fueling does not catch back up until the end of the midrange. You will also, notice that the injector on-times correspond to this as the time doubles right where the fuel cut is most significant. I'm not trying to say who is right or wrong (as your discussion may be getting a little too technical for me), just wanted to clarify the graphs since they are from my car. 
JC, again, I apologize for interupting your thread. Hope all is well and look forward to you continuing to update this thread with your build-up material.


_Modified by rbradleymedmd at 12:01 PM 2-5-2008_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

There is nothing wrong with your graphs themselves. Only when using them to make claims of injector on time in a general sense they are only useful when rpm is present.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This isn't a APR GIAC debate. Keep this on topic. It's a very informative topic that I don't want to lock. Next person to take it offtopic is going to get kicked in the nuts.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (iThread)*


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice build! respek


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (infamous20V)*

their are a few of us in search of valve springs and retainers to allow for higher revs for bigger turbos







these pics are just for a little comparison....from left to right, 24v vr6/2Lfsi/20V intake/20v exhaust
































































where is ferrea at????


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

Wow, our FSI springs are pretty small compared to the VR's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_Wow, our FSI springs are pretty small compared to the VR's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

im sorry i should have made this more clear, the big spring is the fsi spring...i didn't have a 24v spring available to me but i should have one today or tomorrow for comparison...
maybe this will make it more clear
Springs from left to right
FSI/20v intake/20v exhaust
Retainers from left to right
24v vr6/FSI/20v intake/20v exhaust
no 24v vr6 spring pictured i will have pictures of that very soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Quick bump to keep you motivated!


----------



## mpitfield (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Quick bump to keep you motivated!

Man that was a tease, I saw a page 13 added to the thread and thought more pics!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (mpitfield)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mpitfield* »_
Man that was a tease, I saw a page 13 added to the thread and thought more pics!









Better then some other forms of teases










_Modified by [email protected] at 12:31 PM 2-7-2008_


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

is there a thread about ur pistons?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

got to give a quick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 's up to Eurojet for their fmic, today on the maha dyno at KMDtuning i did six back to back to back runs i did 5 runs in a row in 4th gear then for ****s n giggles we did a sixth pull in 5th gear and everytime the hp kept rising except for the final pull where the whp was a litte lower because it was done in 5th gear but the intercooler was still doing it job well because the crank hp was the same as the rest of the pulls









for those of you don't know a maha dyno gives you all this and more on every dyno run
corrected power
engine power
wheel power
drag power
max [email protected]
torque
max [email protected]
max attained rpm
ambiend temp
intake air temp
relative humidity
air pressure
steam pressure
oil temp
fuel temp
timing
throttle position
etc. etc. etc. their are a bunch more but i can't remember











_Modified by [email protected] at 8:16 PM 2-9-2008_


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_got to give a quick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 's up to Eurojet for their fmic, today on the maha dyno at KMDtuning i did six back to back to back runs i did 5 runs in a row in 4th gear then for ****s n giggles we did a sixth pull in 5th gear and everytime the hp kept rising except for the final pull where the whp was a litte lower because it was done in 5th gear but the intercooler was still doing it job well because the crank hp was the same as the rest of the pulls









for those of you don't know a maha dyno gives you all this and more on every dyno run
corrected power
engine power
wheel power
drag power
max [email protected]
torque
max [email protected]
max attained rpm
ambiend temp
intake air temp
relative humidity
air pressure
steam pressure
oil temp
fuel temp
timing
throttle position
etc. etc. etc. their are a bunch more but i can't remember








_Modified by [email protected] at 8:16 PM 2-9-2008_

Nice JC. Yeah EUROJET is awsome! great pricing and a great product.. hell even great people! I would definitely buy from them again. My FMIC should be here next week. Of course I just have a stock turbo.. but that wont last long


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_
Nice JC. Yeah EUROJET is awsome! great pricing and a great product.. hell even great people! I would definitely buy from them again. My FMIC should be here next week. Of course I just have a stock turbo.. but that wont last long









i told danny (the owner of kmd) that you were excited to get the k04 kit soon, i know if you get the kit and you ever wanna take a trip up here he will be more than happy to hook you up with some dyno time on the maha to share with the rest of vortex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

lol yeah, i harass Mike from KMD alot. As you know JC I have research my butt off asking everyone in the "know" tons of questions.. this is by far the best car community I have been in. (Well besides the small group of rude people and those that like to start fights.)


_Modified by bwzimmerman at 7:06 AM 2-10-2008_


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

Bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_lol yeah, i harass Mike from KMD alot. As you know JC I have research my butt off asking everyone in the "know" tons of questions..* this is by far the best car community I have been in.* (Well besides the small group of rude people and those that like to start fights.)

_Modified by bwzimmerman at 7:06 AM 2-10-2008_

I would like you to revisit this statement in 6 months


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I would like you to revisit this statement in 6 months








Yo thanks for letting me do a nice smokey burn out in your car the other day


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

just took a ride down to KMDtuning to buy myself a early valentines day present


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_got to give a quick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 's up to Eurojet for their fmic, today on the maha dyno at KMDtuning i did six back to back to back runs i did 5 runs in a row in 4th gear then for ****s n giggles we did a sixth pull in 5th gear and everytime the hp kept rising except for the final pull where the whp was a litte lower because it was done in 5th gear but the intercooler was still doing it job well because the crank hp was the same as the rest of the pulls










Glad to hear that despite the first couple issues you had, you are happy with the kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Glad to hear that despite the first couple issues you had, you are happy with the kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









extremly happy


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

JC,
Not sure if I remembered to thank you or not for the silicone, but you definitely helped me out a lot. Got everything solidified and up and running again.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_JC,
Not sure if I remembered to thank you or not for the silicone, but you definitely helped me out a lot. Got everything solidified and up and running again.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

good to hear


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

hey man so when you got on the dyno how did things go?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*

[email protected] i am happy with that it is getting tuned with the bigger injectors next week


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

These are all you need!
Lets go!


_Modified by Audi4u at 8:27 AM 2-12-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_These are all you need!
Lets go!

_Modified by Audi4u at 8:27 AM 2-12-2008_

first i need to figure out why the car keeps going lean at only 225whp and the throttle cuts at 5800







i have tried every fix possible and can't come up with a solution


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

o yeah and my new pistons are on the way 100% just like factory but forged and with coated skirts and pistons tops and they will go with my scat rods


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
first i need to figure out why the car keeps going lean at only 225whp and the throttle cuts at 5800







i have tried every fix possible and can't come up with a solution
 
Im going to GUESS that the ECU is see's a high MAF reading and then it cant regulate the fueling to keep actual versus request A/F and it shuts the TB.







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Im going to GUESS that the ECU is see's a high MAF reading and then it cant regulate the fueling to keep actual versus request A/F and it shuts the TB.







Bob.G

im not sure but their seem to be a few others running the same setup with out this issue, and my g/s at 12psi is around the same amount as k03 up around 20psi
i am really getting rather frustrated


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Im going to GUESS that the ECU is see's a high MAF reading and then it cant regulate the fueling to keep actual versus request A/F and it shuts the TB.







Bob.G

Definitly not hitting the maf limit at that power and boost as thats really no more then a chipped KO3 is capable of.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
im not sure but their seem to be a few others running the same setup with out this issue, and my g/s at 12psi is around the same amount as k03 up around 20psi
i am really getting rather frustrated
 
J.C. LOG your A/F ( request versus actual ) and your injector on time ms. Maybe they will shed some light on this issue .







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
J.C. LOG your A/F ( request versus actual ) and your injector on time ms. Maybe they will shed some light on this issue .







Bob.G

you don't know the measuring blocks do you, or i will have to look them up later


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*









anything you need let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

just finished installing the injectors, maybe a picture or two coming later tonight (from a distance) cuz you know everyone has to be top secert about what company makes their injectors


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you don't know the measuring blocks do you, or i will have to look them up later

I'm not 100% positive, but off the top of my head...
A/F --> Block 031
Injector Timing --> Block 024 (advanced measuring...I know for sure it's in the advanced section)


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*



















_Modified by [email protected] at 8:36 PM 2-12-2008_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









_Modified by [email protected] at 8:36 PM 2-12-2008_

Jeff its all coming together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .Bob.G


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

Please tell me that's not masking tape! ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Please tell me that's not masking tape! ;-)









lol on the harness???
no thats not tape that is the factory tag of the harness with the part number haha
if you can't duck it F'ck it


----------



## CARPARTCONNECTION (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice build thread! Looking forward to seeing your next update


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (CARPARTCONNECTION)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CARPARTCONNECTION* »_Nice build thread! Looking forward to seeing your next update









next update should be some nice 300-320whp dyno sheets, no more than that i want to keep the stock rods inside the block until i remove them i don't want them removing themselves


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
next update should be some nice 300-320whp dyno sheets, no more than that i want to keep the stock rods inside the block until i remove them i don't want them removing themselves
















good call.


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

looking good JC im going to have to come and check out your ride soon


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

some stock roller rockers and cam followers
and incase anyone is interested to know i am trying out some new software today and i used the 8 on the tach for the first time ever


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_some stock roller rockers and cam followers
and incase anyone is interested to know i am trying out some new software today and i used the 8 on the tach for the first time ever


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

car has been dropped off to [email protected]


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Is this the start of the GTI parting out thread?
I'll take the cluster and aluminum trim pieces. lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*








how bout just my rev' limit


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*









If I ever want to kill myself and I need someone to convince me I'm calling you first.








Any updates on your pistons?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_








If I ever want to kill myself and I need someone to convince me I'm calling you first.








Any updates on your pistons?

no but at this point it doesn't matter car is on the rollers as we speak....so my power is going to be limited we are shooting for around 320whp so i can continue to beat the **** out of it daily


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

why a 30r for 320whp? just curious.......


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_why a 30r for 320whp? just curious.......

1) cuz a 30R on these motors spool like a GT2871 on a 1.8T
2) we had planned to have the motor built by the time we hit the rollers but it just didn't come together like that
we will be back for another tune in the future with the rods and pistons in
then when i get the valve springs, retainers and cams in maybe i will be using a little bigger of a turbo










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:02 AM 2-18-2008_


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I want to use the 8 on my tach. Right now its just there for show.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

what is spool time on the 3071 with the fsi? How much boost at what rpm?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

if you step on it in like 4th, you are starting to build boost at around 2800 and you are full boost around 3500 maybe a little later and you carry full boost all the way to the 7600 rpm redline


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

so what would your projections be on a 2.3l


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_so what would your projections be on a 2.3l










haha it would probably spool like a stock turbo on a 2.3....but does the mazda motor love boost like vw motors do??


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

any word on your car JC and thanks for today


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5Rabbit* »_any word on your car JC and thanks for today

no word yet i prob won't have any news until close to the end of the week, and any time you need help just let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
haha it would probably spool like a stock turbo on a 2.3....but does the mazda motor love boost like vw motors do??

uhhhh YEA!







i have been convinced a 3071r was the way I wanted to go, but others keep telling me otherwise.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_
uhhhh YEA!







i have been convinced a 3071r was the way I wanted to go, but others keep telling me otherwise.

not sure if they are telling you to go bigger or smaller but i would deff. never go any smaller...this turbo is going to offer and awesome powerband


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

smaller has been the key thing everyone says, but i keep saying no. I've been stuck on the 3071, like I said. the 3076 is the same thing, just pushes the power band 'up' right?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

it's not the exact same, which allows the the 3076 to flow more also allowing it to be more power capable but sacraficing about 500-1000rpm of spool


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

pictures of the stock rods? also, jc, if you could check your IMs I hit you up with another question and favor.
i MAY have a cheap injector solution for you guys, not for sure though.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_pictures of the stock rods? also, jc, if you could check your IMs I hit you up with another question and favor.
i MAY have a cheap injector solution for you guys, not for sure though.

stock rods are still in the car right now, i never made it to work today so i will get those pictures you needed tomorrow but i never received another pm try to shoot another


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
stock rods are still in the car right now, i never made it to work today so i will get those pictures you needed tomorrow but i never received another pm try to shoot another
how was the dyno today?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_how was the dyno today?









never stopped up their, me and gabi are just hanging around watchin tv today...i prob won't have any info on the car until the end of the week i don't want to bother chris when he is hard at work


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

can't wait to see more ..


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

just received word from rodney INA that my pistons and rods are in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


























_Modified by [email protected] at 3:01 AM 2-21-2008_


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_just received word from rodney (rhussjr) that my pistons and rods are in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Better call Chris and tell him you want the number @ 520 HP.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_Better call Chris and tell him you want the number @ 520 HP.

thats 200hp more than we want to make


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_just received word from rodney (rhussjr) that my pistons and rods are in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 















































I like!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

what kind of coatings are on the piston top and skirt?
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_what kind of coatings are on the piston top and skirt?
Dave

JE piston top thermal coating and their tuff skirt coating http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_what kind of coatings are on the piston top and skirt?
Dave

Chocolate....
Mmmmmmm......


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Chocolate....
Mmmmmmm......


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_what kind of coatings are on the piston top and skirt?
Dave
 
Swain in your neck of the woods makes GREAT coatings for the pistons. 
Sam ( 18bora ) pistons had both there coating and he ran 30+ psi with 150 shot of nitrous and the pistons showed NO SIGNS of damage when the motor was freshened up the last time .







Bob.G


----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_










Who did you buy your wastegate from? because a a few things look suspect with it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... (Snow Trooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow Trooper* »_
Who did you buy your wastegate from? because a a few things look suspect with it.

huh?? it is part of the atp kit


----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... ([email protected])*

yeah well its a knock off from what i can see in that picture. check out the tial website for ways to spot it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... (Snow Trooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow Trooper* »_yeah well its a knock off from what i can see in that picture. check out the tial website for ways to spot it.

what are you talking about it is sitting on top of the factory tial box and has tial casted in both sides of the lower section and tial USA laser etched into the top







looks just like every other tial wastegate i have used......


----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... ([email protected])*

like i said, it looks like a knock off. its a huge problem right now. do a little reading on the subject


----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... (Snow Trooper)*

















need more examples?


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

ATP sells knockoffs, lawsuit material ;D
that car will be paid for.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... (Snow Trooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow Trooper* »_like i said, it looks like a knock off. its a huge problem right now. do a little reading on the subject

ATP buys them factory direct from tial, as do they buy their garret turbos and such direct from garret and i have been an ATP distributer for years so unless tial is the one selling the fakes







this one is real http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... (Snow Trooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow Trooper* »_








need more examples? 

where it says tial on the side of mine is not sloppy like that it's crisp solid lettering


----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... ([email protected])*

calling tial with the serial number is the only way to know for sure
let us know please


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... (Snow Trooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow Trooper* »_calling tial with the serial number is the only way to know for sure
let us know please

what serial number on the outside of the factory box?? if it makes you happy i will call


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I think he means on top of the wastegate.


----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

correct.
and its not a matter of me being happy, i dont really care beyond feeling i did the right thing in warning you and maybe others.
if i were you i would want to know.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_I think he means on top of the wastegate.

well if thats the case im not checking cuz the car runs fine and is all together so why would i bother....and the packing in those fake photos is also different than the true tial wastegate packing


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

From a personal standpoint I'm curious as well wether it's a knock off or fake after looking at the examples here:
http://www.tialsport.com/realvsfake.html
If it's no too much trouble, could you verify it with Tial? I'm sure a number of the other members are curious as well.
I really don't think Snow Trooper is trying to stir anything up. I believe he spoke because he was genuinely concerned. 








Edit: Or if it's easy to photograph can you post up a few even though it's installed?


_Modified by iThread at 10:18 AM 2-20-2008_


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (iThread)*

I'm no expert but I'm going to say its real. From this photo of your install you can clearly see it has "Tial" and "Made in the USA" and a hint of a serial number.








On the Tial website they show the fakes as having no serial number on top as well as no "Tial" or "Made in the USA" writing.










_Modified by SprintA3 at 10:21 AM 2/20/2008_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_just received word from rodney (rhussjr) that my pistons and rods are in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

























sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

[email protected] has my car i just called him to see if he can see the serial number with the intake on, if not i will have to wait to get the car back from him
edit: just talked to chris you can't see it with the intake on i will have to wait to get the car back this weekend


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:26 AM 2-20-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_
sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

some times i debate installing them cuz they are so sexy


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_I'm no expert but I'm going to say its real. From this photo of your install you can clearly see it has "Tial" and "Made in the USA" and a hint of a serial number.


Ah, thanks for that Sprint, I didn't notice the picture of it installed before.
Fortunately jc has been very good about photo documenting this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sprinta3
those where the early fakes, in the last year or so they have all the writing on the top and much better casting. they are super hard to tell apart in person.
I mainly brought it up because I am good friends with a few on the tial guys, assist them with some things and see all this crap going on first hand.
its sad really and many people buy without knowing, even shops.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (iThread)*

iThread - Yeah I knew I had seen a picture of the wastegate before the install somewhere. I would hate to see that the Tial valve is a fake because I am considering this kit in the future. 
Snow Trooper - That's too bad that the fakes have gotten better. Here is a picture of the same kit that BSH installed on their car. The kit is the same so they should have the same wastegates. This picture shows the wastegate more closely. I still think it looks real but I haven't seen the new fakes that you mentioned.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
some times i debate installing them cuz they are so sexy








you should hae ordered an extra one


----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just noticed those look like rosten rods, GOOD stuff!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Snow Trooper)*

Guys ATP does more volume of turbo kits then you could possibly imagine. 
They deal with fakes probably more than anyone else in the VW/audi community.
They are not the type of company to be dealing fakes
Both my TiAL gate and Bov are from ATP and are 100% real TiAL parts, take the witchhunt elsewhere, its just childish.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_take the witchhunt elsewhere, its just childish.

Lot's of that going around in the past few days.


----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Guys ATP does more volume of turbo kits then you could possibly imagine. 
They deal with fakes probably more than anyone else in the VW/audi community.
They are not the type of company to be dealing fakes
Both my TiAL gate and Bov are from ATP and are 100% real TiAL parts, take the witchhunt elsewhere, its just childish.

whoa there, calm down man. I dont think anyone said anything against ATP or anyone else other than the producers of the knock offs


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Snow Trooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow Trooper* »_
whoa there, calm down man. I dont think anyone said anything against ATP or anyone else other than the producers of the knock offs









Looks to me like you were just trying to help others out, w/o any hidden motives, or self gain. It's funny how things like that always get misconstrued on the internet.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Looks to me like you were just trying to help others out, w/o any hidden motives, or self gain. It's funny how things like that always get misconstrued on the internet.









Thank you Arin...Finally someone who understands....
Happens to me ALL THE TIME !!!
j/k


----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Looks to me like you were just trying to help others out, w/o any hidden motives, or self gain. It's funny how things like that always get misconstrued on the internet.









fwiw, people thought what they thought about your thread because you mentioned the name of the company at the core of the topic. if you would have just said hey here are part numbers of *a* kit, it would have been different.
i was never offended in anyway regardless


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Snow Trooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow Trooper* »_
fwiw, people thought what they thought about your thread because you mentioned the name of the company at the core of the topic. if you would have just said hey here are part numbers of *a* kit, it would have been different.
i was never offended in anyway regardless









Core? That's absolutely not true. Someone said the photo looked 'familiar' and I said 'I think it's from stasis'. I wasn't 100% sure, I just remembered saving it in my documents and found it to be easier to write the numbers on the photo directly rather than coming up with abstract names for every part..


----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*

considering the image was less than a few days old...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Snow Trooper)*

lets get on a GT30R topic







no k04's here


----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i agree...
i will just state one last time, i didnt mind, i thought it was awesome








so anyway, was i right about the rods?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Snow Trooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snow Trooper* »_
whoa there, calm down man. I dont think anyone said anything against ATP or anyone else other than the producers of the knock offs









You were told where it was from then said with conviction that its a knock off. Thats commenting about ATP and where they are getting them from.
Doesn't help get knock offs off the street when you call the real thing a knock off, especially when there was nothing funny looking about anything.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Come on, let's not ruin this topic please.


----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You were told where it was from then said with conviction that its a knock off. Thats commenting about ATP and where they are getting them from.
Doesn't help get knock offs off the street when you call the real thing a knock off, especially when there was nothing funny looking about anything.

Funny seeing as though the person at Tial who heads up the fight against this crap agreed with me and also was concerned. Its gotten to the point where shy of taking it apart you dont know without checking the serial number. many shops have bought stuff thinking it was legit and it wasnt, nothing was targeted at ATP. Get off your high horse.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (iThread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iThread* »_Come on, let's not ruin this topic please.

Does anyone listen here...please stay on topic...this is a great thread...DO NOT LOCK IT! If you have grievances...please take it to PM. Keep up the good work JC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_lets get on a GT30R topic







no k04's here









i guess im not posting anymore.








in all seriousness, I'm going with the 3071r (within 2 months) because JC is cool, and I wanna be like him.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_
i guess im not posting anymore.








in all seriousness, I'm going with the 3071r (within 2 months) because JC is cool, and I wanna be like him.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

and i'm







about having another .3L than you


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_and i'm







about having another .3L than you

your gonna spool like a k03







i can't believe you mazda boys are afraid of big turbos lol, whats you car rev too?? if it revs as high as our fsi's i would be using nothing smaller than a 3076 cuz you would prob spool that just like i am spooling the 3071


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_just received word from rodney (rhussjr) that my pistons and rods are in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

























Sexy time!








If anyone needs pistons and rods let me know!


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
your gonna spool like a k03







i can't believe you mazda boys are afraid of big turbos lol, whats you car rev too?? if it revs as high as our fsi's i would be using nothing smaller than a 3076 cuz you would prob spool that just like i am spooling the 3071

im not scared of big turbos, people keep telling me to go gt35r, but that is too big. The only reason I'm choosing 3071 is because the throttle plate closing issue in the top end. Red line is 7k, but when driving hard, shifting at 6200rpm is the highest I should go, after that the power band suckssssssss. Closing throttle plate FTL.
I want 400whp eventually, but will drive on 360whp or so until i get my cams in and build the motor.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_
im not scared of big turbos, people keep telling me to go gt35r, but that is too big.
NAAAAAAAAAAH!
Thats perfect for 2.3L's!


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (INA)*

why don't you estimate the spool time on that, and tell me how practical it is when the throttle shuts to about 30-40% at 5700rpm


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_why don't you estimate the spool time on that, and tell me how practical it is when the throttle shuts to about 30-40% at 5700rpm









no one has figured out why the throttle closes??


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thems some pretty internals jeff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Whens the meth injection going in?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_Whens the meth injection going in?

just waiting for one last piece


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
no one has figured out why the throttle closes??

cobbtuning says they have complete control of it, yet they say its unnecessary. I was hoping you could tell me JC. Wasn't your car doing the same thing before revo? Maybe its a DISi/FSI thing????
2.3l 16v with a closing throttle in the top end... 3071r, 3076r, or 35r? I hate these decisions because I don't wanna regret anything. Maybe I'll step up to the 3076r? the GTi that I had for awhile spooled at 4800rpm ~ 22psi, on the 1.8l 20v block. Someone do the math to equate that to 2.3l 16v


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_
cobbtuning says they have complete control of it, yet they say its unnecessary. I was hoping you could tell me JC. Wasn't your car doing the same thing before revo? Maybe its a DISi/FSI thing????
2.3l 16v with a closing throttle in the top end... 3071r, 3076r, or 35r? I hate these decisions because I don't wanna regret anything. Maybe I'll step up to the 3076r? the GTi that I had for awhile spooled at 4800rpm ~ 22psi, on the 1.8l 20v block. Someone do the math to equate that to 2.3l 16v


my problem with the throttle closing was the computer trying to keep it safe when a/f was starting to go lean..once bigger injectors went in i had 100% throttle until i was bouncing off my 7600rpm redline


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ballin'.
too bad my injectors are no where near maxed out, and I have all the fuel in the world.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_
cobbtuning says they have complete control of it, yet they say its unnecessary. I was hoping you could tell me JC. Wasn't your car doing the same thing before revo? Maybe its a DISi/FSI thing????
2.3l 16v with a closing throttle in the top end... 3071r, 3076r, or 35r? I hate these decisions because I don't wanna regret anything. Maybe I'll step up to the 3076r? the GTi that I had for awhile spooled at 4800rpm ~ 22psi, on the 1.8l 20v block. Someone do the math to equate that to 2.3l 16v


I would say at leats a gt3076r, whats the stroke on your motor?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
my problem with the throttle closing was the computer trying to keep it safe when a/f was starting to go lean..once bigger injectors went in i had 100% throttle until i was bouncing off my 7600rpm redline









Did you make lemonade out of that lemon yet.








when are you planning on doing the piston/rods install?


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Sexy time!








If anyone needs pistons and rods let me know!


are those stock CR?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_

are those stock CR?

They can be any combination you want!


----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

nice, keep up the work, i really want to see it done.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (areku_x)*

F'in snow sucks ass


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_F'in snow sucks ass








 yes it does


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_F'in snow sucks ass









Fire up the gas powered leaf blower and blow off all the snow. ;-)


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

problem solved. I've seen this thing run on used oil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://www.a1infrared.com/inde...eater
so back to work


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_problem solved. I've seen this thing run on used oil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://www.a1infrared.com/inde...eater
so back to work









haha think i could strap that to my front bumper to melt the snow in front of me


----------



## strklyeuro1188 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

oil return line to it


----------



## ]3.0.0.$.T.3.D. (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_
cobbtuning says they have complete control of it, yet they say its unnecessary. I was hoping you could tell me JC. Wasn't your car doing the same thing before revo? Maybe its a DISi/FSI thing????
2.3l 16v with a closing throttle in the top end... 3071r, 3076r, or 35r? I hate these decisions because I don't wanna regret anything. Maybe I'll step up to the 3076r? the GTi that I had for awhile spooled at 4800rpm ~ 22psi, on the 1.8l 20v block. Someone do the math to equate that to 2.3l 16v


Hey man I would recommend either the 76r or the 35... My friend has a speed6 with the 3071r and has been running it for about a year on stock tune now. Even untuned he wishes he had gone bigger with at LEAST the 76. So thats just my .02 cents. His name is JBspeed6 on the mazda forums... don't know if you have heard of him.


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

anybody else feel inadequate now?
cause i do.








but hey il be right there with you after my settlement


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (]3.0.0.$.T.3.D.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *]3.0.0.$.T.3.D.* »_
Hey man I would recommend either the 76r or the 35... My friend has a speed6 with the 3071r and has been running it for about a year on stock tune now. Even untuned he wishes he had gone bigger with at LEAST the 76. So thats just my .02 cents. His name is JBspeed6 on the mazda forums... don't know if you have heard of him. 

lets not thread jack, but i do know him. He may have boughten some parts from me before?
the more people I've talked to, the more tell me the 3076r. I'm sold by now. Just waiting on the ms3 specific vband dp to be produced and I'm there.


----------



## BlackRabbit GTI (Jun 28, 2007)

hey jc, sorry if i'm asking a repeat question. i've been soo jealous of your pics i haven't had the time to read the whole thing yet. but what numbers are you expecting at the wheels after this whole build up is done?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (BlackRabbit GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit GTI* »_hey jc, sorry if i'm asking a repeat question. i've been soo jealous of your pics i haven't had the time to read the whole thing yet. but what numbers are you expecting at the wheels after this whole build up is done?

on stock rods and pistons we are looking for between 300-320whp and once rods and pistons get installed we will go from their







number should be coming with in the next few weeks


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

what's the details on pistons rods coating CR price etc


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_what's the details on pistons rods coating CR price etc

i am not a retailer but you can contact INA to purchase them
scat rods, custom je pistons with tuff skirt and top thermal coating and whatever compression you want will run $1249
my specific pistons are the stock 10.5:1 compression ratio


----------



## glenndizzle (Jun 5, 2007)

speachless, nice!


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

i <3 j.c.
look what i did today.
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=MS3
its already done. should see it next week.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_i <3 j.c.
look what i did today.
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=MS3
its already done. should see it next week.

nice i wanna go bigger but i will prob run this turbo for a year or so first, my car is so driveable it's insane....under normal driving you would think the car was stock it is so smooth then you put your foot to the floor it put you back nicely in the seat (when the tires aren't spinning







) you get full boost from 3500 all the way to the 8k redline


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
all the way to the 8k redline









i HATE you


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
i HATE you








100% throttle may i add


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

yea well i'll have 100% someday, and be plenty happy with a full spool by 3200rpm or so. I want a 380whp daily driver, maybe step up to about 410whp or so eventually, when I can afford for things to break.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_yea well i'll have 100% someday, and be plenty happy with a full spool by 3200rpm or so. I want a 380whp daily driver, maybe step up to about 410whp or so eventually, when I can afford for things to break.

whats stock compression on the mazda fsi engines like yours?


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

10.5:1
The disi and fsi motors are so much the same it's not even funny...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_10.5:1
The disi and fsi motors are so much the same it's not even funny...

do you have pistons and rod specs as in journal size, wrist pin size, tappered or straight? i wonder if you could use IE rods or scats.....


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
do you have pistons and rod specs as in journal size, wrist pin size, tappered or straight? i wonder if you could use IE rods or scats.....

Don't the pistons have a weird 1/3 area bowl shape to prevent fuel from "collecting" on the pistion. From what I recall, they looked like a "darth vader" mask. The bowl shape helps circulate/swirl the fuel during compression.
I wonder if it would help in bt apps, or if this was more for emissions. I see what you are getting at though jc!


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
do you have pistons and rod specs as in journal size, wrist pin size, tappered or straight? i wonder if you could use IE rods or scats.....

I've already talked to IE about getting rods made. Thats the summer project. Ordering 25 or 50sets, I haven't decided.








^^^^taken from protegegarage
the pistons are nothing strange, just a regular concave piston with 2 notches for valve clearance. i'll have to hunt down the specs for the actual rods. I've got a chart somewhere overhere.









_Modified by VW03Getta at 3:37 PM 2-26-2008_

_Modified by VW03Getta at 3:37 PM 2-26-2008_


_Modified by VW03Getta at 3:39 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

interesting......


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

yea, what's interesting is that you need to talk about your car in your thread more








i'll start my thread on vortex later. lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_yea, what's interesting is that you need to talk about your car in your thread more








i'll start my thread on vortex later. lol

i wish i had more to talk about







i am at a stand still right now, i don't think i will have time to put the rods and pistons in until late march with my work schedule but i am going to try to hit the track this weekend (opening day and should be 30 degrees out) the car is currently running about 17 psi in the upper rpm range i am shooting for high 12's with like a 110 trap to start off with


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

If you get high 12's I will be buying this turbo kit.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_If you get high 12's I will be buying this turbo kit. 

should i have kmdtuning preorder you a kit and fueling solution kit tonight


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_If you get high 12's I will be buying this turbo kit. 
if u dont get high 12s im sending the honda after u jeff


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_if u dont get high 12s im sending the honda after u jeff









haha one step at a time, i am still in the testing faze trying different things and deff. not trying to pop the stock motor


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

if you don't hit high 12's i'm gonna be pretty upset. 
a test pipe, intake, and boost controller at 18psi on the ms3's can do 12.9's on winter tires, my good friend did it. street tires and a BA driver, 12.7. done.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

we will see what happens







i hope the tires hook half way decent it is going to lightly snow friday night and be between 20 and 30 degrees out saturday....maybe i can still cut some 1.8 sixty foots i haven't seen the track in a semi quick car in like 2 years


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

im no g on the track. i need practice. hopefully ill have some.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_if you don't hit high 12's i'm gonna be pretty upset. 
a test pipe, intake, and boost controller at 18psi on the ms3's can do 12.9's on winter tires, my good friend did it. street tires and a BA driver, 12.7. done.

without fueling upgrades?


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_if you don't hit high 12's i'm gonna be pretty upset. 
a test pipe, intake, and boost controller at 18psi on the ms3's can do 12.9's on winter tires, my good friend did it. street tires and a BA driver, 12.7. done.
mazdaspeed is FWD correct?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_mazdaspeed is FWD correct?

the 3 is fwd, the 6 is awd


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

stock fuel system yes the mazdaspeed3 injectors run at about 40% duty cycle under full load on a 300AWHP speed6, if that gives you an idea.
fwd yes. i don't wanna thread jack though.
i do have an extra set of ms3 injectors right next to me, which look extremely similar to the fsi injectors.... IM the offers ladies


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_stock fuel system yes the mazdaspeed3 injectors run at about 40% duty cycle under full load on a 300AWHP speed6, if that gives you an idea.
fwd yes. i don't wanna thread jack though.
i do have an extra set of ms3 injectors right next to me, which look extremely similar to the fsi injectors.... IM the offers ladies



What are you using to determine duty cycle. If you are going backwards from on time you need to remember that on time is much much shorter on the direct injection injectors. Unlike a manifold injection setup where you can in theory go 100% duty cycle and just spray the back of the valves with fuel and let it build up till they open and it just falls in, the Direct injection injectors must fire at a precise time. That is why at 110 bar the stock injectors on the 2.0t are over a 1000cc.
As for the ms3 injectors, the connectors are different. The connector also determines now they sit in the head to get the proper spray pattern.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

chris is cool, he knows his stuff btw. cool on the injector knowledge. a company called cp-e with an interesting reputation threw out those numbers. i don't know if there are any charts or anything like that behind it though.


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yo whats the story man?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_Yo whats the story man?

waiting for you to help me bang out the rods







f'in snow is going to ruin this weekend i was all excited to go to the track too


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

DUDE DONT SAY THAT!!!! its going to be i nice weekend, well thats what i tell my self haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (TheBox)*

so i take it the tune is done?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_so i take it the tune is done? 

it's well on its way, we are getting their..revo has been awesome and the car runs great


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_DUDE DONT SAY THAT!!!! its going to be i nice weekend, well thats what i tell my self haha








lucky u http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

it's currently snowing outside so the track tomorrow isn't looking good


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_it's currently snowing outside so the track tomorrow isn't looking good








i got blizzaks dont bish out lol


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_it's currently snowing outside so the track tomorrow isn't looking good









Damn man...it's like 55 here right now.







Hope it clears up soon man.


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_it's currently snowing outside so the track tomorrow isn't looking good








Don't forget to bring your AWD.... oh wait.....


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

just came from Etown area and it is just raining


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (TheBox)*

i just checked Island dragways website and it says they are going to be close today and tomorrow i geuss running at the track will have to wait til next weekend







but in the good news i am going to look at a 2003 Audi A4 3L quatro i want to pick up as a daily driver today







maybe that will be more fun in the snow
edit: e-towns website says they are closed today too but open tomorrow we will see what happens cuz that will end up being to packed out and 1 pass days suck waiting inline


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:18 AM 3-1-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

how much


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I know its a hall for you jeff but atco is usually dead on winter sunday mornings. I remember going one time in late january and I got like 16 runs in before lunch and that was with stopping between each run because they were just waving everyone right through.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I guess I'll be going after I get an exhaust.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

i might get a run or possible 2 in today if i can make it to etown in time, the car is currently at about 16psi in the rpm band that i will need in the quarter mile (about 6000rpm-7800rpm)...i hope i am back later with some low 13 second time slips


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

i would love to see that







good luck JC!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i might get a run or possible 2 in today if i can make it to etown in time, the car is currently at about 16psi in the rpm band that i will need in the quarter mile (about 6000rpm-7800rpm)...i hope i am back later with some low 13 second time slips

7800 - missing that type r much?


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

looking forward to slips and vids of the uber econohatch.


----------



## 0027gti (May 18, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i just checked Island dragways website and it says they are going to be close today and tomorrow i geuss running at the track will have to wait til next weekend







but in the good news i am going to look at a 2003 Audi A4 3L quatro i want to pick up as a daily driver today







maybe that will be more fun in the snow
edit: e-towns website says they are closed today too but open tomorrow we will see what happens cuz that will end up being to packed out and 1 pass days suck waiting inline

_Modified by [email protected] at 4:18 AM 3-1-2008_

dont buy the 3.0L what ever you do.worst audi motor ever.if it will last you past 75k miles pigs may fly.it was audi bastard child that no one wants to talk about.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (0027gti)*

first pass of the day
R/t...0.196
60'...1.850
330...5.361
1/8...8.322
MPH...83.49
1000...10.801
1/4...12.943
MPH...104.28
not a bad start i need to read the datalog and see exact what boost i was hitting
i am all smiles








edit: vehicle weight with me in it was 3302







this car is a fat lil piggy

edit: again for a hey andre my highest rev on that quarter mile pass was 8160










_Modified by [email protected] at 12:25 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

12vs is pretty damn good bro, what's left on the car is fueling and programing done?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_12vs is pretty damn good bro, what's left on the car is fueling and programing done?

fueling is done programing is not done yet
i am very happy with that run but would love to cut a 1.75 sixty foot and hopefully hit all 3 gears down the track i am hitting 4th gear pretty much going threw the traps


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_first pass of the day
R/t...0.196
60'...1.850
330...5.361
1/8...8.322
MPH...83.49
1000...10.801
1/4...12.943
MPH...104.28
not a bad start i need to read the datalog and see exact what boost i was hitting
i am all smiles








edit: vehicle weight with me in it was 3302







this car is a fat lil piggy

edit: again for a hey andre my highest rev on that quarter mile pass was 8160









_Modified by [email protected] at 12:25 PM 3-2-2008_

Keep going, you may leave with a 12.5
8160rpms


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Are you using the kmd fueling kit? If not what injectors are you running? You sold me on this kit.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_Are you using the kmd fueling kit? If not what injectors are you running? You sold me on this kit.

yes kmd fueling kit, not sure exactly what the injectors are but they are enough to make plenty of power i am just not ready to yet i would have to blow up a perfectly good stock motor....the way my car is setup right now is very very very safe and i bet i could beat it to death every track day this season and have no engine issues


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That's great to hear. I wouldn't even want to push my car past where yours is at. At least not for awhile. High 12's is all i need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

nice jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

bump for excitement.
IM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

i know their was a kid their today (vw owner) taking pictures possibly some video..maybe he might find this thread and post some pics of a nice smokey burnout or two would be cool







should have told him at the track


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wow man too sweet, don't get too cocky once I get some tires&wheels for the strip i'll see how the RSS DSG does http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i know their was a kid their today (vw owner) taking pictures possibly some video..maybe he might find this thread and post some pics of a nice smokey burnout or two would be cool







should have told him at the track 

wow. i didn't even see the numbers. congrats. not a bad sixty foot at all - i definitely can't speak for anything, of course I havent hit the track with all of the goodies yet.
keep it up, i'm loving it.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bro that redline is CRAZY!!!! How did get there? mine still @ stock limit for safety but was nice and high with the REVO stage2


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_ wow man too sweet, don't get too cocky once I get some tires&wheels for the strip i'll see how the RSS DSG does http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cocky is one thing i am not







my car takes alot of time and dedication (and money), friendly competition is always good thats what pushes the limits further and advances the community http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif as for the high rpm's i believe they are set somewhere around 7800 but when you bounce off of the revlimiter sometimes it bounces into the 8k range...


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

were you losing traction at all? trap speed seems kinda low


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

i dont feel like reading back if you stated it so sorry if this has been covered. What tires are you using and any upgraded axles at all? Thanks


----------



## solo8788 (Mar 19, 2003)

Good Times. Congrats! Is REVO going to offer the software you are running? And if so, when and how much?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_were you losing traction at all? trap speed seems kinda low 

i spin a tiny bit in first other than that it doesn't spin, trap speeds are a little low because of the way the car hooks right from the get go...if they spun off the line i would have a higher trap speed but seeing that it hooks up you get a lower trap in return though you get a lower et







as for axles they are bone stock


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (solo8788)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solo8788* »_Good Times. Congrats! Is REVO going to offer the software you are running? And if so, when and how much?

revo will be offering software in the future it is still in development, it most likely won't be exactly what i am running currently seeing that it is still in development IMO it will probably be slightly more powerful than what i am currently running...as for price i am sure that is tbd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

where is that 1.6 60'


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_where is that 1.6 60'

it's still in the box with the AWD


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
cocky is one thing i am not







my car takes alot of time and dedication (and money), friendly competition is always good thats what pushes the limits further and advances the community http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif as for the high rpm's i believe they are set somewhere around 7800 but when you bounce off of the revlimiter sometimes it bounces into the 8k range...

TrueTrue, u no I'm just kidding







bsides i'll be doing a BBK @ 1552's shop pretty soon so I don't think I could keep up with those slicks







even with a LSD and R compound Tires. But I'll till see what I can do when it's ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i spin a tiny bit in first other than that it doesn't spin, trap speeds are a little low because of the way the car hooks right from the get go...if they spun off the line i would have a higher trap speed but seeing that it hooks up you get a lower trap in return though you get a lower et








 
Good Job Jeff








Once you get it tuned really well for that turbo it should spin through 2nd gear even with DR.







Bob.G


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i spin a tiny bit in first other than that it doesn't spin, trap speeds are a little low because of the way the car hooks right from the get go...if they spun off the line i would have a higher trap speed but seeing that it hooks up you get a lower trap in return though you get a lower et







as for axles they are bone stock

Im just wondering because if i were to get a 1.8 60' i would be right there with you. I am about the same as you for spinning i just have to baby mine off the line cus i dont have DRs or slicks like you. My 60' times are right around 2.3. Awesome times though, If you interested in axles let me know im doing testing for a company. Once i get the final set in my car im throwing on some DRs and headin to the track. Congrats again for getting into the 12s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_
Im just wondering because if i were to get a 1.8 60' i would be right there with you. I am about the same as you for spinning i just have to baby mine off the line cus i dont have DRs or slicks like you. My 60' times are right around 2.3. Awesome times though, If you interested in axles let me know im doing testing for a company. Once i get the final set in my car im throwing on some DRs and headin to the track. Congrats again for getting into the 12s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if i were running on street tires the car would prob have a 108-109 trap speed but run a high 14 not really what i am looking for as for axles their is most likely no need to upgrade anytime soon..i went 11's on an 02m trans and stock axles for 2 years and never broke an axle and i don't expect to have a problem with the 02Q trans or stock axles any time soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looking good keep up the work!!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Put the rods and pistons in and go for the gold!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Put the rods and pistons in and go for the gold!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

x2
I'll be doing the same. its just a matter of moneyyyy


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

good stuff, so you think i should def be safe for a bit with DRs and stock axles. I dont wanna wait until there done to run my car.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_good stuff, so you think i should def be safe for a bit with DRs and stock axles. I dont wanna wait until there done to run my car.

prob more safe with true slicks over drag radials, wheel hop=axle killer


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
prob more safe with true slicks over drag radials, wheel hop=axle killer
 and other "things" killer.....first hand experience


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_ and other "things" killer.....first hand experience

what happened?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_
what happened?

broke the dog bone and the throwout bearing pooped it self



_Modified by prodigymb at 3:59 PM 3-3-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
broke the dog bone and the throwout bearing pooped it self

_Modified by prodigymb at 3:59 PM 3-3-2008_

I'll take that over a blow trans any day. sucks either way though.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I'll take that over a blow trans any day. sucks either way though.

yeah that is true. Wheel hop got worse so I suspect the mount went first and than the bearing took a dump right after it. Oo and my oil cap extension broke off as well. Warranty FTW


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

quick question.....
should I throw on an inline walbro 255lph just for kicks on my install this weekend?


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

Nice time!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_quick question.....
should I throw on an inline walbro 255lph just for kicks on my install this weekend?

no need just leave it as it is


----------



## A_LPerformance (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (A_LPerformance)*

last night i got a chance to throw in my snow performance water/meth kit finally
i drilled and tapped the eurojet throttle body pipe for the jet as close to the tb as possible
























i mounted the toggle switch to turn the system on and off inside the ashtray so i can hide it by closing the lid, the green LED i mounted on a blank cover next to the esp button...maybe next week i will get on the dyno and see how much more power i can make before and after the water/meth


















_Modified by [email protected] at 4:10 PM 3-6-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

looks good. any pics of the bottle/pump?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_looks good. any pics of the bottle/pump?

to cold and dark to jack the car up now, the pump has a nice custom mounting spot...wait til you see


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I know where your nice spot is.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

very clean install. i hope youre tuning for more advanced timing, or just injecting distilled water to bring down temperatures.... adding the meth mix without the tune for it wasnt beneficial for me personally.
i dont drive a vw though. lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_very clean install. i hope youre tuning for more advanced timing, or just injecting distilled water to bring down temperatures.... adding the meth mix without the tune for it wasnt beneficial for me personally.
i dont drive a vw though. lol

i am gonna try to get on the dyno next week and hopefully i will be able to get the revo timing setting up to 9, i am not going to post any dyno charts as of yet..but i will be posting the power difference between not using the meth and when using the meth w/ more timing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

Your car is slow and a waste of time and money.... sike! JC let me know how well the W/M kits does, and show me a pic of your secret spot (is it your in ur no no region?)


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

sunday raceway park informed me that you now need atleast a fire jacket to run any car with an upgraded turbo (guess it's been awhile since i was at the track)


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

how much was the jacket? i need one and a helmet for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_how much was the jacket? i need one and a helmet for sure.

like sixty bucks from jegs


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
like sixty bucks from jegs

1 click gets it quick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

times for 2day? and andre's car?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_times for 2day? and andre's car?

[email protected] in my car (only got one pass in my car today)
then [email protected] in andre's car with a 1.9 sixty foot
next week i am going to try to get atleast 3 passes in my car and hopefully lower those et's and bring up the trap speed


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
[email protected] in my car (only got one pass in my car today)
then [email protected] in andre's car with a 1.9 sixty foot
next week i am going to try to get atleast 3 passes in my car and hopefully lower those et's and bring up the trap speed

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey man it was nice seeing ur car today. i was the guy in the maroon cobalt that was in lane 13 next you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i have a video of your car if you want i can try and get it to you.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazy02gti* »_Hey man it was nice seeing ur car today. i was the guy in the maroon cobalt that was in lane 13 next you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i have a video of your car if you want i can try and get it to you.

that would be awesome, sorry i didn't have time to stop and talk i just wanted to get one pass with my car before the focus was on andre's rabbit


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks for everything Jeff.
I hate DBW...lol


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

Why only a 1.9 60'? You used the same slicks right?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_Why only a 1.9 60'? You used the same slicks right?

it takes some pratice. its not as easy as AWD.. I can cut 1.6-1.7 on street tires all day long easily... When i was FWD it was a pain in the arse.. 
High 12's is not bad at all for 3300 lbs... If my car was that heavy it would be SLOW


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

well the 1.9 sixty foot was not in my car, my car pulls a 1.8 sixty foot ever time, the problem with getting great sixty foots in andres car is 3178 pounds with me in it, 352 wheel torque right off the line and the open diff so you just spin one wheel in first once dre gets a diff those sixty foot will go way down


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_well the 1.9 sixty foot was not in my car, my car pulls a 1.8 sixty foot ever time, the problem with getting great sixty foots in andres car is 3178 pounds with me in it, 352 wheel torque right off the line and the open diff so you just spin one wheel in first once dre gets a diff those sixty foot will go way down

how heavy was the gti with u in it jeff?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
how heavy was the gti with u in it jeff?

3302 last weak but this week i removed the rear seats and spare tire and it was a little under 3200 and i was in it both times


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ once dre gets a *6spd* and a diff those sixty foot will go way down

fixed that for you


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

8krpms








I wanna be like jeff


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_8krpms








I wanna be like jeff

you will hurry up and swap the motec over


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
fixed that for you









Noob question. wouldn't the 5 speed be better for 1/4 mile times? less downtime between shifts?
Isn't that why hot rods run 3 speed power glide trannies for the sole purpose of dragging?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_
Noob question. wouldn't the 5 speed be better for 1/4 mile times? less downtime between shifts?
Isn't that why hot rods run 3 speed power glide trannies for the sole purpose of dragging?









yes and no, your theory is right but you need to look deeper into like gearing and stuff, my six speed i hit 4th right before the traps in andres 5 spd i was hitting 4th well before the traps but yet trapping 106 in both cars....make sense







not to mention the 6spd is a much better trans all together with more performance options and the stock components are also nicer than the 5spd


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_
Noob question. wouldn't the 5 speed be better for 1/4 mile times? less downtime between shifts?
Isn't that why hot rods run 3 speed power glide trannies for the sole purpose of dragging?









Its partially an inside joke because i'm trying to sell Andre my trans








Its also partially based on Jeff saying there was too big of a gap between gears at the track on sunday unlike the 6spd in his car. 
Drag cars use 3pd autos for several reason. One its what is there, has been there and is known. In an 8second run lots of shifting is bad, but you are also making a thousand hp so you can get through taller gears better then a 300hp car. Many of those cars even run two speeds.
In theory a 6psd could mean more shifting and thefore suck up sometime. But it really comes down to the gearing.If the gear is all wrong with the 5spd.. then one more shift could be faster.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Shifting at 7500 helped a little bit too......lol


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ahh. ok gotcha... anyways these cars are super impressive(the gti and rabbit the jc is driving) this atp kit is looking better everyday and the 2.5 is looking like a formidable adversary! when is your car gonna be done chris?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_ahh. ok gotcha... anyways these cars are super impressive(the gti and rabbit the jc is driving) this atp kit is looking better everyday and the 2.5 is looking like a formidable adversary! when is your car gonna be done chris?

Yes they both are, the spool on the GTI is amazing with the GT30 and the power of the 2.5 at low boost on the GT35 is also insane.
Everytime I hear the word adversary I think of the seen in Thomas Crown affair when he is at his shrink just smirking and she says something about how he must have found a worth adversary








As for my car. The pistons and rods are in, I just need to finish some stuff I had to make to adapt the 1.8t oil pump and clean the head then its going back in. Once its in I need to make the IC pipes to connect to my new eurojet core.
Trying to convince myself that paying off some debt is silly and I need to sell my mk4 and use my tax return money to go buy a rabbit to turbo.. common sense is luckily prevailing.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Pfft, wuss


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

haha. good discussion guys.
get out of debt. its the smart thing to do (as I charge more goodies, ha!)
my build is going along well too. although not a VAG car, I am installing the 3071r tomorrow, and should have some interesting updates throughout the week.


----------



## rabbitjay (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi build up thread.... ([email protected])*

sickest mkV on the streets in jersey! wish i had the cash to do this to mine


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_
get out of debt. its the smart thing to do (as I charge more goodies, ha!)


sometimes its good to have some, just depends what kind. 
But in this case its best to get rid of it and sacrifice not having 5 cars.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

lol. for sure chris.


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

What's next????


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

im officially wet.
Subscribed.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_What's next????

just waiting on an ok to pull the triger on rods and pistons


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
just waiting on an ok to pull the triger on rods and pistons

Im giving you the ok, now get to work!...lol


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Im giving you the ok, now get to work!...lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

i wish it were that simple guys i have a few more decisions i need to make first and they involve getting more parts that might take a few weeks to get


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Thanks for everything Jeff.
I hate DBW...lol

Cant be that bad! got alot of options now yo!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Cant be that bad! 

You wouldn't believe!


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

video from last sat. sorry it took so long.
http://s102.photobucket.com/al...1.flv


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*

Damn jeff what did you do to the other car..llol


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

are you still going 10.5 CR? how much boost should you be able to use with that. It's a tough call you want to go as high as you can but if you don't go low enough can't run as much boost


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_are you still going 10.5 CR? how much boost should you be able to use with that. It's a tough call you want to go as high as you can but if you don't go low enough can't run as much boost









pm'd you


----------



## LifeStylz (Mar 14, 2008)

Have you dynoed with the engine built and the max boost yet? Just wandering what this thing put down for numbers?
Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (LifeStylz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LifeStylz* »_Have you dynoed with the engine built and the max boost yet? Just wandering what this thing put down for numbers?
Thank you

not yet i am trying to sell the pistons i have now, so i can order the same ones but in a 9.5:1 compression because once the car gets a built motor tune i am going to jump up to a GT3582R and i don't see a need to build the motor twice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LifeStylz (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
not yet i am trying to sell the pistons i have now, so i can order the same ones but in a 9.5:1 compression because once the car gets a built motor tune i am going to jump up to a GT3582R and i don't see a need to build the motor twice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Oh dang that will be sweet when it is done can't wait to see the numbers with a built motor and a gt3582r that will be serious http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What are you shouting for 450-500? Or maybe even higher? what is the limit on the stock crack in this motor?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (LifeStylz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LifeStylz* »_







Oh dang that will be sweet when it is done can't wait to see the numbers with a built motor and a gt3582r that will be serious http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What are you shouting for 450-500? Or maybe even higher? what is the limit on the stock crack in this motor?

i want 500whp set and done, as for the crank it is more than up to that task








however everything works one step at a time...baby steps


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

murderer hahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_murderer hahahaha








consider it inspiration


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_







consider it inspiration

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't talk, remember the slicks....lol


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

are you running up at island this friday if its nice out? i would love to come check out your car.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (silvervwbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvervwbeetle* »_are you running up at island this friday if its nice out? i would love to come check out your car. 

friday nights don't start until april 4th you bet i will be their trying out the new track surface http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
friday nights don't start until april 4th you bet i will be their trying out the new track surface http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
friday nights don't start until april 4th you bet i will be their trying out the new track surface http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## nikitynick (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (TheBox)*

get back to work and show us some more pics


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (nikitynick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nikitynick* »_get back to work and show us some more pics
















i have run out of things to do, once some one picks up the pistons i am selling i will order up the lower compression ones and i will get crankin again


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

not to thread jack, I think this is worth discussion...
What should be the most practical peak power for a DAILY DRIVER FWD car? 350whp-380whp? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_not to thread jack, I think this is worth discussion...
What should be the most practical peak power for a DAILY DRIVER FWD car? 350whp-380whp? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There's really no set amount. It's all up to the user. There are a couple of 1.8T cars here pushing 415whp out of a 3071R and they daily drive it, and run 11's at the track. If you can deal with the lag and keep it up in the higher rpms, there really aren't too many problems.
Correct me if I'm wrong as I haven't had the pleasure to own or drive a BT car.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_
There's really no set amount. It's all up to the user. There are a couple of 1.8T cars here pushing 415whp out of a 3071R and they daily drive it, and run 11's at the track. If you can deal with the lag and keep it up in the higher rpms, there really aren't too many problems.
Correct me if I'm wrong as I haven't had the pleasure to own or drive a BT car.

....GT3071R has very little lag on 2.0T. i was surprised when i drove it......it still feels torquey at low rpms and it spools really quick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
....GT3071R has very little lag on 2.0T. i was surprised when i drove it......it still feels torquey at low rpms and it spools really quick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So there you go. I guess you'd have to be running a bigger turbo to run into any lag at all. And lag is still driveable for some.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

i'm on the edge about whether or not I should build my motor.... thats why I ask. I was hoping you guys would convince me to save the $2k and put it towards something else


----------



## flippinvws (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
friday nights don't start until april 4th you bet i will be their trying out the new track surface http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

<----wont miss that


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (flippinvws)*

their is no set amount for the street, to be honest i look using a turbo that has trouble spooling on the street like i did in my mk4, that way i spend more time out of boost and it's less time that i spend in trouble


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
....GT3071R has very little lag on 2.0T. i was surprised when i drove it......it still feels torquey at low rpms and it spools really quick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If I remember correctly, it might feel strong down low because the 2.0T already makes 150hp/tq without a turbo. Our little snail only adds about 50hp/tq stock.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_
If I remember correctly, it might feel strong down low because the 2.0T already makes 150hp/tq without a turbo. Our little snail only adds about 50hp/tq stock.

i see about 5psi on the GT30 at about 2500rpm so you are going to feel torque downlow because it has already started to build torque


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wow... that does spool quickly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So in a literal physics sense, the motor's ability to efficiently expel combusted gas at the low rev range is literally what makes a BT street kit viable. Cool.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_Wow... that does spool quickly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So in a literal physics sense, the motor's ability to efficiently expel combusted gas at the low rev range is literally what makes a BT street kit viable. Cool.

spools so quick that it makes u angry vw used a k03 stock


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i see about 5psi on the GT30 at about 2500rpm so you are going to feel torque downlow because it has already started to build torque

Thats nice! I don,t see 5psi till 3k on the rabbit with the 35r.
I guess it evens out since I'm starting with a motor that made peak trq at 3500rpms


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

decisions desicions....


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_decisions desicions....

I already told you minimum 3076. What's the stroke in the mazda again?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

i second atleast a 3076 if not a 3082 would probably spool awesome and have huge top end power for it's size....
ps i am slowly losing motivation







let the auction start at $25k


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

lol I've already got the 3071r and I'm extremely happy about the purchase. The car rips at 15psi. A misshift from 6th to 2nd instead of 4th earned me a hole in the side of the block. uh oh! 
any who, I've got another motor sitting in the garage. I want a fast car but nothing 'stupid fast'. I'm not looking to be the quickest thing on the road, I just want more excitement and more throw you back in your seat torque. 
JC - what level are you at these days? Have you surpassed 400whp? I don't think I need to. I think 360-380whp is where I need to be = no motor build. Are you seriously considering the sell? What in the world??????? Stroke is 94mm.
I have the 3071r, that won't change. I plan on staying under 18psi. I just wanna make sure I don't blow a second motor in this car. This one wasnt boost related, I was actually going 65mph on the highway and wanted to get on it in 4th gear, after the car is fully engaged. I baby the clutch and car though, I can't afford to burn it up. Anywho, as I was letting the clutch out, I was in 2nd and revvs popped wayyyyy up wayyy fast. POP!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

not up to 400whp yet, i need to take things one step at a time..as for being for sale...anything is for sale for the right price








whats holding me back from making more power is the fact no one has money to buy the JE pistons i have up for sale


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

well said.
is the car fast enough for practicality as well as latenight fun driving, at whatever level you are at?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

the car is a blast to drive, i couldn't ask for anything more at the moment, but i need to spend a little more money before the car gets silly down the strip and not just on the street
donations welcomed


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

5$ coming your way!
lol. thats all i needed to hear. I don't think I'll build the motor - I can't justify the speed for another $2k down the drain.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_5$ coming your way!
lol. thats all i needed to hear. I don't think I'll build the motor - I can't justify the speed for another $2k down the drain.

if everyone on the forum sends me 5 bucks i will have the motor built in no time at all


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

i like your optimism.
I wish everyone would send me 5$


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

payal address is [email protected]







everyone feel free


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_not up to 400whp yet, i need to take things one step at a time..as for being for sale...anything is for sale for the right price








whats holding me back from making more power is the fact no one has money to buy the JE pistons i have up for sale









i do........but not for the install lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
i do........but not for the install lol









you can buy them now and install them once your ready







i have matching rods and anti-friction coated bearing too if need be


----------



## byrddub (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I forget if you posted it before but are you using a rerouted HKS SSQ for your DV?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_I forget if you posted it before but are you using a rerouted HKS SSQ for your DV?

no i am using the stock dv rerouted back into the intake pipe


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Are you using the stock DV with the ATP reroute?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

yes and the dv adapter is out of the apr stage 3 kit


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

anybody remember the guy that was building custom quick connect fittings for the walbro 255lph inlines?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

well i went with jr the otherday to dyno my car on the dynojet the same one he uses with his apr stage 3 kit
*i want ot make it clear that this is a beta flash, this is not a production flash i don't even run this software anymore, it has been updated twice since this dyno, don't plan on the production software to be the same i don't know what revo is going to end up doing for a production file..so lets just be clear this is a beta file and it will never enter another car but mine, thank you for the understanding guys and please don't pm revo and ask for this file until they have actially released stage 3 software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also please don't bother [email protected] yet asking him questions because he is not at liberty to talk software until they release it thank for understanding this is just a rough idea*


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_anybody remember the guy that was building custom quick connect fittings for the walbro 255lph inlines?

custom? you can buy those online. i think they are 5/16 and 3/8


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_well i went with jr the otherday to dyno my car on the dynojet the same one he uses with his apr stage 3 kit
*i want ot make it clear that this is a beta flash, this is not a production flash i don't even run this software anymore, it has been updated twice since this dyno, don't plan on the production software to be the same i don't know what revo is going to end up doing for a production file..so lets just be clear this is a beta file and it will never enter another car but mine, thank you for the understanding guys and please don't pm revo and ask for this file until they have actially released stage 3 software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also please don't bother [email protected] yet asking him questions because he is not at liberty to talk software until they release it thank for understanding this is just a rough idea*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

good numbers jeff !!! this thing is fast as hell....revvvvin to 8 its fun.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_good numbers jeff !!! this thing is fast as hell....revvvvin to 8 its fun.

i guess you liked it when you got to drive it







/
you got to drive it just like it was in the dyno


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i guess you liked it when you got to drive it







/
you got to drive it just like it was in the dyno

i wanna rev to 8


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good job dude. Looks like 400's not too far away after all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

absolutely sickkkk.
please don't tell me that you've still lost motivation. i just gained motivation for my car...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

im not unmotivated but i can't decide on a route to go with the pistons looks like i will be using the ones i have although i wanted to lower the compression o well, and i am having some trans shifting problems but i think it is the junk non production eip short shifter i have in their i need to get motivated and put the stock shifter back in one day


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*








....At that dyno!
Englishtown this week?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_well i went with jr the otherday to dyno my car on the dynojet the same one he uses with his apr stage 3 kit
*i want ot make it clear that this is a beta flash, this is not a production flash i don't even run this software anymore, it has been updated twice since this dyno, don't plan on the production software to be the same i don't know what revo is going to end up doing for a production file..so lets just be clear this is a beta file and it will never enter another car but mine, thank you for the understanding guys and please don't pm revo and ask for this file until they have actially released stage 3 software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also please don't bother [email protected] yet asking him questions because he is not at liberty to talk software until they release it thank for understanding this is just a rough idea*









Very nice jeff , atleast one tune got some balls LOL


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_







....At that dyno!
Englishtown this week?

we will see how the new flash i get today goes and then i should be at E-town sunday maybe i will swap my shifter out tonight and see if the trans smooths out


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Oh it's like that......lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Oh it's like that......lol

i never in a lifetime thought i would say this but im comin after that rabbit


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

dude i had to fight yourshifter to let me in gear, get rid of that EIP POS


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
we will see how the new flash i get today goes and then i should be at E-town sunday maybe i will swap my shifter out tonight and see if the trans smooths out

I have both eip short shifters, and i think my side to side reduction is garbage. i might be removing it soon as well.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

bummer.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*




































jeff is at da wheels?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_dude i had to fight yourshifter to let me in gear, get rid of that EIP POS

amagine running down the quarter mile with it when you are trying to bang gears haha


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what's the deal on the rabbit?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_



































jeff is at da wheels?

yes


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_what's the deal on the rabbit?

just waiting on the diff and clutch to be available a few more weeks of waiting on the rabbit before we tear the trans apart


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
amagine running down the quarter mile with it when you are trying to bang gears haha 

rev to 9 u wont have to shift as many times:laugh:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_
I have both eip short shifters, and i think my side to side reduction is garbage. i might be removing it soon as well.

Did you adjust the cable linkage after you swapped it in?
Dave


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (crew219)*

it was adjusted when it was put in, worked fine and has progressively gotten worse. maybe i should check it







. again im guessing thats what it is. it doesnt like to engage gears sometimes, no grinding or popping out, just feels like it catches on something when trying to move shifter into the desired gear slot.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
we will see how the new flash i get today goes and then i should be at E-town sunday maybe i will swap my shifter out tonight and see if the trans smooths out

I will deff hit you up


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (crew219)*

i have adjust, and readjusted like 5 times, it is smooth in neutral not that bad but very notchy while on the high way and normal driving but just begins to be way to much of a pain at the track, i am gonna see tonight if the stock shifter helps


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i have adjust, and readjusted like 5 times, it is smooth in neutral not that bad but very notchy while on the high way and normal driving but just begins to be way to much of a pain at the track, i am gonna see tonight if the stock shifter helps

let me know, i think we are having the same problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i have *to take it off and throw it out*, and readjusted like 5 times, it is smooth in neutral not that bad but very notchy while on the high way and normal driving but just begins to be way to much of a pain at the track, i am gonna see tonight if the stock shifter helps


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

well it's not the shifter







it's better with the stock shifter but still their http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_it was adjusted when it was put in, worked fine and has progressively gotten worse. maybe i should check it







. again im guessing thats what it is. it doesnt like to engage gears sometimes, no grinding or popping out, just feels like it catches on something when trying to move shifter into the desired gear slot.

Weird, my JSP has been smoother than stock the day I installed it and adjusted it. I only had to adjust it again after installing the VF motor mounts because the mounts settled a bit and changed where it sat but it is still insanely smooth 20k later.
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (crew219)*

just put stock fluid in, doesn't feel any better still but i will drive it for the night and see how it feels


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok drove 35 miles home it feels 75% better with the original trans fluid back in, maybe with some more miles it will get even better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

good to hear.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i never in a lifetime thought i would say this but im comin after that rabbit





































J...E...F...F JEFF JEFF JEFF!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_





















J...E...F...F JEFF JEFF JEFF!
























hahaha Jeffs having Gt35R envy.. soon jeff soon.
Question is what will come first Andre gets a lawn mower and picks up his gardening hobby or you have a GT35


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

lmao you guys are to funny


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

hahaha Jeffs having Gt35R envy.. soon jeff soon.
Question is what will come first Andre gets a lawn mower and picks up his gardening hobby or you have a GT35









LOL


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_





















J...E...F...F JEFF JEFF JEFF!























just because my girlfriend is a professional cheerleader for a pro new york basketball team doesn't mean i cheer too







i just go watch


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









Nice consistent runs! 
Is that revving up to 8k? Couldn't get an RPM pickup?
Dave


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Weird, my JSP has been smoother than stock the day I installed it and adjusted it. I only had to adjust it again after installing the VF motor mounts because the mounts settled a bit and changed where it sat but it is still insanely smooth 20k later.
Dave

hmm i gotta look into that. JSP are fairly pricey ...no?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Nice consistent runs! 
Is that revving up to 8k? Couldn't get an RPM pickup?
Dave

thats revving to 7800, rpm pick up it was fine but i am not fimilar with winpep7 so i didn't know how to change it on the computer, if i knew how i can go open the runs up again and convert them
o and to make it clear the car is very very consistant the 3 dyno runs on their go in this order i had 9 runs total
the 370whp is the 1st dyno run
the 368whp is the 5th dyno run and was a little less power because i changed the settings on the sps plus to be as rich as they could be
the 371whp was the 9th and final dyno run with the same sps settings as the very 1st dyno run..very very very consistant
EUROJET fmic gets a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:25 AM 3-28-2008_


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Nice consistent runs! 
Is that revving up to 8k? Couldn't get an RPM pickup?
Dave

i think jsut over 8k. i personally revved his car 8k - we're driving and i keep shifting bet 6 and 7 and jeff is like common u're missing the best part


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
hmm i gotta look into that. JSP are fairly pricey ...no?

Yeah the price on the JSP went up quite a bit from when they were first released (used to be $150, now around $210). It's just a modified stock unit . . . .
Honestly though, i don't see what the real difference is between the EIP and the JSP unit. Compared to my friend's MKIV EIP Street shifter, the JSP only had slightly more weight on it. The pin positions were close enough that the reductions were probably quite similar.
Dave


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Yeah the price on the JSP went up quite a bit from when they were first released (used to be $150, now around $210). It's just a modified stock unit . . . .
Honestly though, i don't see what the real difference is between the EIP and the JSP unit. Compared to my friend's MKIV EIP Street shifter, the JSP only had slightly more weight on it. The pin positions were close enough that the reductions were probably quite similar.
Dave

meh i didnt like the EIP one bit


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

my shifting issues was not the short shifter, my trans didn't like the GM synchro mesh stock fluid is running way better so far


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

EUROJET fmic gets a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



I told you EUROJET is the ish.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_my shifting issues was not the short shifter, my trans didn't like the GM synchro mesh stock fluid is running way better so far
i used to run synchromesh back in the honda days


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

i ran it in my mk4 no issues..every car is different i guess


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i ran it in my mk4 no issues..every car is different i guess

o yeah my accord used to love it, shiften sooo smooth


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

send me your dyno filessssss
mjonatr at okstate dot edu


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

and I just realized your on the stock motor at 8k. Crazy


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_send me your dyno filessssss
mjonatr at okstate dot edu

i dont have them but they are saved on the computer where i dyno'd


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

well i tried i different dynojet today (seems like i am trying every dyno in the tri-state







) very similar results to last dyno, uncorrected numbers are as follows
379whp and 331 torque http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Very nice. When are you planning on getting a new tune?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_Very nice. When are you planning on getting a new tune?

well to keep the engine safe for daily driving i don't want tune for much more power than it's making, we want cars that make good powers and run strong for many years http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif once i get rods and pistons installed in the next few months then i will see about more boost


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_well i tried i different dynojet today (seems like i am trying every dyno in the tri-state







) very similar results to last dyno, uncorrected numbers are as follows
379whp and 331 torque http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_send me your dyno filessssss
mjonatr at okstate dot edu

I have the new files


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Nice #s










_Modified by BIGNICKSGTIS420 at 10:22 AM 3-30-2008_


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
well to keep the engine safe for daily driving i don't want tune for much more power than it's making, we want cars that make good powers and run strong for many years http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif once i get rods and pistons installed in the next few months then i will see about more boost

I see. I guess I got the impression when you said that this is a one off tune that no one else will have, that you wouldn't have it much longer either and would get a normal tune that is sold to the public.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_
I see. I guess I got the impression when you said that this is a one off tune that no one else will have, that you wouldn't have it much longer either and would get a normal tune that is sold to the public. 

in the end i will have the file that everyone else will have


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
in the end i will have the file that everyone else will have

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

hmmmm I wonder.........race file in the future......hmmmm
I wonder how much more power........


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

maybe possibly i would talk to them in the future to raise requested boost to request the max the map sensor can see and then i can take it apon myself to turn the timing up and use race gas...but i would have to have the motor built to even have a thought of asking them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
in the end i will have the file that everyone else will have
 
Jeff the car sounds and shows numbers to match, its a very strong pump gas program for sure







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

thanks bob it was nice to finally meet you after years of knowing each other on the tex


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

the power just doesnt stop


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Man...all these BT Kit Numbers have me wanting to take a trip back to Jersey and see these cars in action. Great job JC.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Wow awesome numbers!


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









I love how that torque curve from 3.5k to 7.5K (







holy rpm btw) never drops below 250 ft lbs. The thing must pull like hell on the highway. God, I'd probably just drive around at 4k rpm for instant scariness.


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

very sexy.. i want.
damn JC, your not online yet! I always look forward to our small talk before i goto bed.. lol. I dream about my GT3071R kit almost every night. You telling me about your car is like a nice bed time story... i just hope my goal for a GT3071R isnt a dream.. well unless its a K04.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

im up don't worry about that one


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

i just noticed.. lol. I cant wait to fall asleep. I want to see who wins that raffle...


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

Man, this thread makes me want a 3071R really badly. For me, there's no point of going anything bigger since this turbo can probably easily make 450+whp on this engine.
Yet I still look at [email protected]'s thread.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*

3 best runs:
Jeff, Mark & Bob:


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Arin)*



Arin said:


> 3 best runs:
> Jeff, Mark & Bob:
> 
> FYI my run shown the car sat and we let it cool down where Jeff's runs where done back to back, just want to point that out .
> ...


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah 3071 def does not lag that much and you can see from the dynos. even tho i feel that revving a bit higher on my kit the power levels of the 3071 can def be achieved. i am gonna do some logs to see why my power drops off from 350 at 6400rpm....it should stay flat at 350


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just wondering Jc why is the hp and tq curve a little choppy


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (t3t41.8tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t3t41.8tgti* »_just wondering Jc why is the hp and tq curve a little choppy

Pretty hard to tell... I didnt have an A/F reading or boost reading for his runs.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_yeah 3071 def does not lag that much and you can see from the dynos.

IMO the 3076 turbo external gated would be PERFECT for this 2L TFSI engine .







Bob.G


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Holy resolution batman!
Let me guess who was revving past 7500...lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (t3t41.8tgti)*

you have to remember that my file is beta it's not done being tuned, if it was 100% ready to go it would be available for sale..i know what it is and i know how to fix it but im not at liberty to say thats up to revo but i can tell you its not a/f in the data log a/f is right where we want it


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_you have to remember that my file is beta it's not done being tuned, if it was 100% ready to go it would be available for sale..i know what it is and i know how to fix it but im not at liberty to say thats up to revo but i can tell you its not a/f in the data log a/f is right where we want it









its pretty clear that at 4.5k the torque of the 3071 wants to keep shooting up and there is power pull bringing it down to keep jeffs rods inside


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

Any updates?


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_Any updates?
CAR BLEW UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
j/k


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_CAR BLEW UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
j/k









That'd suck right away.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Will the car be at show n go? are you showing or going?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
IMO the 3076 turbo external gated would be PERFECT for this 2L TFSI engine .







Bob.G

I agree it would be a good turbo. I think the 3071R will be perfect for 99% of people, even those who think they need a smaller turbo








3076 will probably introduce just enough lag that it may annoy people.
Driving my 1.8t with a GT28RS vs the 2.0t with the 35R takes two entirely different driving styles.
and oil pressure....


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

car deff didn't blow up haha, it's running very very strong and yes it will be at show n go...but hell will freeze over before i show







im all about the go


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_car deff didn't blow up haha, it's running very very strong and yes it will be at show n go...but hell will freeze over before i show







im all about the go
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_car deff didn't blow up haha, it's running very very strong and yes it will be at show n go...but hell will freeze over before i show







im all about the go









Is there anything in the car to even show at this point? Down to the bare bones yet?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*

car is not stripped but i do have the rear seats removed because i couldn't fit my slicks, floor jack, backpack full of tools, container of race gas and everything else i have to bring with me..i need a pit crew


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_car is not stripped but i do have the rear seats removed because i couldn't fit my slicks, floor jack, backpack full of tools, container of race gas and everything else i have to bring with me..i need a pit crew









u ran on race gas? u cheater


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

every dyno i have posted has been pump gas, and have made passes on both pump and race gas..i currently plan on running at show n go on pump gas


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_every dyno i have posted has been pump gas, and have made passes on both pump and race gas..i currently plan on running at show n go on pump gas
Yo arent you sick????


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

yeah my throat is killing me bout to go to the doctor in a couple minutes..maybe i will be at the shop in a little while to let my girl test drive the blue R


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yeah my throat is killing me

Tell you boy friend to take it easy.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

haha o man


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Tell you boy friend to take it easy.


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

oh snap.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (ShutItDown)*

Any Updates


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

idk [email protected] has been missing in action i wonder what he was doing last night








who plans on racing at show n go sunday?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

daaaayyyyymn doooooode. you're really trying to get to the top of that list asap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_daaaayyyyymn doooooode. you're really trying to get to the top of that list asap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

He's afraid my car might be back together for the 11th time









Not that my car will every be that quick since I can't fit slicks over the brakes and its too much of a pain to swap them out all the time. Hopefully some DRs on a spare set of wheels soon though, just need to find another A3 sport wheel.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
He's afraid my car might be back together for the 11th time









Not that my car will every be that quick since I can't fit slicks over the brakes and its too much of a pain to swap them out all the time. Hopefully some DRs on a spare set of wheels soon though, just need to find another A3 sport wheel.

yeah i didnt want to change out my brakes either. i was thinking of doing the 225/45/17 BFG Drag Radials....for whatever reason they dont make a wider 17 or i didnt find it


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
yeah i didnt want to change out my brakes either. i was thinking of doing the 225/45/17 BFG Drag Radials....for whatever reason they dont make a wider 17 or i didnt find it

I think those are the ones Branman had running a [email protected] with his Stg 2+ GTI.
What size rims do you have for the slicks douglas? 16", which would require an 11.3" rotor? Or 15" for an 11" rotor?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
yeah i didnt want to change out my brakes either. i was thinking of doing the 225/45/17 BFG Drag Radials....for whatever reason they dont make a wider 17 or i didnt find it

Wider would be nice but really thats not that bad and its the correct factory size so if you want to play with them on the street no weird abs/esp issues.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*

i use passat steel wheels, 15x7 and i use rabbit caliper carriers and rotors with gti calipers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif top of the list here i come!!!!and 24.5x8.5x15 slicks


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i use passat steel wheels, 15x7 and i use rabbit caliper carriers and rotors with gti calipers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif top of the list here i come!!!!and 24.5x8.5x15 slicks

Nice. Not to stray away from the main point of the topic, but aren't the GTI calipers the same as the Rabbit ones, just painted red? I didn't know that originally, but then someone posted it on here awhile back.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*

yeah they are


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Hey Jeff, how much boost are you planning to run?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

boost is out of my hands son, that a question for [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

We'll get some more in it but probably not before sunday. stick with the file you have and run the meth or race gas


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i will stick with boost ment for stock motor until the file is in production then we can play with more boost


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We'll get some more in it but probably not before sunday. stick with the file you have and run the meth or race gas








i say u write him some software so we can just close the wastegate


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

i will just pull the line off don't worry about that...j/p


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i will just pull the line off don't worry about that...j/p


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I pray there is no rain on sunday for show-n-go...I want to see this gt30 beast run down the track.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_I pray there is no rain on sunday for show-n-go...I want to see this gt30 beast run down the track.

i wouldnt call it a beast yet, on slicks and pump gas i should only be trapping 104-106 when i pull 1.8-1.9 sixty foots


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

those rods look beeefy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

scats from INA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

all with the motor in the car still?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

woot! in car rebuilds!
No machine shop for hone-ing the cylinders though? people have been advising me to do so before I drop in the new pistons. I dont know?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

first off big thanks to andre (audi4u) and pat (patryk r32) for helping me bang this motor out in about 12 hours from start to finish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
car is all done been sitting at idle for about a half hour it's 3:30 in the mourning and i am heading home on it's maden voyage (lets hope i make it their)
and we honed the cylinders ourselves http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

lucky bastard!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_first off big thanks to andre (audi4u) and pat (patryk r32) for helping me bang this motor out in about 12 hours from start to finish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
car is all done been sitting at idle for about a half hour it's 3:30 in the mourning and i am heading home on it's maden voyage (lets hope i make it their)
and we honed the cylinders ourselves http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

u guys r awesome..much props..wish i was motor saavy like that...shoot...my intake comes in 2day..im hoping i dont blow up my car tryin 2 intsal it..lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*

only one way to learn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yo jeff change your sig, unless you go more pistons for sale......lol


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Thats ATF around the bore Jeff?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

no thats my blood, sweat and tears








it's just some assembly lube to help everything slide together nice and easy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_no thats my blood, sweat and tears









 I thought that was andre blood LOL








Looks good Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Bob.G


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

It might be, I almost cut my finger off putting a piston ring on







lol


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

looks great.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

well my only pass of the day at show n go was a lovely [email protected] the first sixty feet my hpfp locked up i think, i am going to try to pull it apart tomorrow night and have a look inside


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_well my only pass of the day at show n go was a lovely [email protected] the first sixty feet my hpfp locked up i think, i am going to try to pull it apart tomorrow night and have a look inside









I hope there is an easy test procedure for the hpfp.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

i can't wait to post the video later my car nose dived so hard i though my front lip was gonna smack the ground


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm sure you will work it out.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

dang.







are you KMD or Autotech right now?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

autotech


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I see. Well, I've got KMD kits out the heezy, but I'm sure you'll get setup from Mike and Danny


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_well my only pass of the day at show n go was a lovely [email protected] the first sixty feet my hpfp locked up i think, i am going to try to pull it apart tomorrow night and have a look inside









I saw you working on your car and trying to start it up but it wont not start. Sucks to see. I was waiting to see the car run some sick times.
GL with the repairs


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_I see. Well, I've got KMD kits out the heezy, but I'm sure you'll get setup from Mike and Danny

it will be warrantied threw autotech no reason to buy a new pump kit


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_
I saw you working on your car and trying to start it up but it wont not start. Sucks to see. I was waiting to see the car run some sick times.
GL with the repairs

their was not enough fuel pressure to make a big explosion inside the cylinder to heat up and expand the forged piston, i had to keep cranking and cranking until the tiny explosions heated the piston enough to expand and make enough compression to kick the motor over http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Know, I am really nervous about my fuel pump that JC installed on saturday I hope it does not exploded also







We have to come up with a better follower or what ever is causing these fuel pump to go


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Oh, JC had did my follower look inside & out when you removed it?


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (lour32)*

these follwers are going to be the end of the world. seriously.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (lour32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lour32* »_Oh, JC had did my follower look inside & out when you removed it?

the fuel pump side looked like brand new and the cam side just had the normal wear on it, engineered said not to swap them when they have normal wear so your all good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

pic of seized pump, i will call autotech when they open and see whats up


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So your upgraded parts are ok, just the pump seized? Thanks JC, for a quick turn around on puting DP and FP in my car!


_Modified by lour32 at 5:46 AM 4-14-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (lour32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lour32* »_Thanks JC, for a quick turn around on puting DP and FP in my car!

any time sorry it took so long to schedule you in


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

damn jeff coasted to 45mph








when are you going back?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

no rush but prob the first weekend after autotech gets me a new pump


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Is the pump bad or the upgraded parts?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (lour32)*

it's the upgraded parts that went bad


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

















looks seize up.?







Bob.G


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

i talked to autotech last thursday and they said '2-9 days' for their next batch of kits to come in. I hope you can get a hold of them. Be sure to have your receipt or invoice from the order in order to get it replaced. I have 3 crappy AT pump kits in front of me that were all seizures.








Good luck as always JC!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

yeah it is, and then in my frustration i ripped the rubber fuel line taking it off..i need to step away from the car and deal with it tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looks like my car is gonna be down for a decent amount of time, autotech says another couple of weeks before the next batch is ready


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ask for a refund and find another solution!
Any company that's not going to make sure a guy like yourself who has this much publicity and this much gumption has his car running reliably isn't a good company to take on the long haul!








At least not now with all the chaos and newness of these newfangled pump solutions.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

i can't do that, denny at autotech has been a huge help threw all this, their are just none available at the moment


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_i talked to autotech last thursday and they said '2-9 days' for their next batch of kits to come in. I hope you can get a hold of them. Be sure to have your receipt or invoice from the order in order to get it replaced. I have *3* crappy AT pump kits in front of me that were all seizures.








Good luck as always JC!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

beat


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Cant you run the KMD pump till the other pump comes in


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

i just threw a stock pump in the car so i can drive it, just can't beat on it til autotech gets me out the new internals


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i just threw a stock pump in the car so i can drive it, just can't beat on it til autotech gets me out the new internals

Tell Chris to send that Spare pump kit he has lost in his tool box LOL








Jeff sorry to hear its going to take a while . They give any reason for THIS failure? LMK







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Tell Chris to send that Spare pump kit he has lost in his tool box LOL










Haha all we have is mine around the office which we put in other cars when my engine is apart (which is more often then not). I've got plenty of stock pumps in pieces around the place though.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Haha all we have is mine around the office which we put in other cars when my engine is apart (which is more often then not). I've got plenty of stock pumps in pieces around the place though.

x2 I've got about 30 stock hitachi pump internals sitting in a box next to me.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Tell Chris to send that Spare pump kit he has lost in his tool box LOL








Jeff sorry to hear its going to take a while . They give any reason for THIS failure? LMK







Bob.G

not sure why it failed, it's obviously locked up but not sure why it happened the piston doesn't have any wear markings on it where i can see...but their has to be a reason why autotech is changing the design up a little bit


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

JC you are lucky it seized on the down stroke not up stroke!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (lour32)*

yeah from my understanding most fail downward which is nice cuz doing cams is a nightmare and not even something i would enjoy tackeling myself..it's easier to do rods and pistons than do two camshafts


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (lour32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lour32* »_JC you are lucky it seized on the down stroke not up stroke!!!

As jeff said they are generally going to seize in the compressed position, there is a lot more force from the cam pushing it in then from the spring trying to return it back down.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

here are some pics of the seized up pump after i had to bang it apart


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm really really really curious to see how much the C16 had to do with this..


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm really really really curious to see how much the C16 had to do with this..

i personally don't feel it had any affect on the failure because the inside of the pump is clean as can be not a spec of dirt..but yet i take apart stock pumps that are caked with dirt inside from crap gas


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I think the piston should be all the same thickness. So when traveling inside the cylinder it won't jam if puch pass the cylinder wall. ( I don't think that can happen but!) Why is APR and VF pistons the same size almost the whole way?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Whats amazes me is that the electric intank by itself was able to push 100psi+ fuel to run the car thru fsi injectors.







Im going to put one in my wabbit ehehehehehehe


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (lour32)*

not sure but from my understanding the reason they don't is to keep the weight down close to stock so they can retain the stock fp spring


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_










Hard to tell 100 % but from that pic it looks like a dimension problem IMO. Jeff is that the only spot?? that looks like this ?







Bob.G



_Modified by rracerguy717 at 2:37 PM 4-16-2008_


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That could be true. You said they were redesigning the kit in what way?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Hard to tell 100 % but from that pic it looks like a dimension problem IMO. Jeff is that the only spot?? that looks like this ?







Bob.G


on the opposite side it looks the same, and as for the redesign im not sure what or if they are truely changing anything i don't got the "inside scoop" with autotech


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
on the opposite side it looks the same, 
 
So its 2 spots only ??? 180 degree opposite side ???







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

yup


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yup
 
IMO then its a deflection / side load problem prob from the tip design .
Its possibly still could be a dimension problem , depending of the sequence of the grinding during manufacturing







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i personally don't feel it had any affect on the failure because the inside of the pump is clean as can be not a spec of dirt..but yet i take apart stock pumps that are caked with dirt inside from crap gas

Both fuels have much much different properties in regard to how they lubricate etc.. 
Just having more toluene in it like most race gas does, could have been enough.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (lour32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lour32* »_I think the piston should be all the same thickness. So when traveling inside the cylinder it won't jam if puch pass the cylinder wall. ( I don't think that can happen but!) Why is APR and VF pistons the same size almost the whole way?

It can't come even close to doing that.
Its differnet in size to fit the stock seal. If you made the whole diameter larger it would weigh much more then stock like mentioned but also require a new seal.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Both fuels have much much different properties in regard to how they lubricate etc.. 
Just having more toluene in it like most race gas does, could have been enough.

true i am not 100% familar with the properties of each fuel although i am not the only one running leaded gas with a upgraded pump but i am the only one that has recently had a failure..i don't think my failure is any different than people with pump gas failures but then again i really don't have a basis for my opinion so i am kinda talking out my ass at this point


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

We used to add ATF to the fuel when running high levels of toluene in my volvo days... helped keep things lubricated.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

hmmm interesting robin never heard of that before, but im sure their is a ton of things i don't know and would love to learn about


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
true i am not 100% familar with the properties of each fuel although i am not the only one running leaded gas with a upgraded pump but i am the only one that has recently had a failure..i don't think my failure is any different than people with pump gas failures but then again i really don't have a basis for my opinion so i am kinda talking out my ass at this point

Isn't leaded gas more "lubricated" than normal gas?
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Isn't leaded gas more "lubricated" than normal gas?
Dave

im not really knowledged on the situation..i was only really concerned about octane and pumping up my timing i never gave thought into things like lubrication, etc.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (lour32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lour32* »_Why is APR and VF pistons the same size almost the whole way?

The APR and OEM are the same size the whole way. The disassembled VF pump I saw looked the same as the AT/KDM piston design.

edit, here is a VF piston:








Not sure if they are still using this design or not since they have not released a kit yet.




_Modified by Arin at 1:52 PM 4-16-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
The APR and OEM are the same size the whole way. The disassembled VF pump I saw looked the same as the AT/KDM piston design.
_Modified by Arin at 1:52 PM 4-16-2008_

how does APR make more fuel if it is the same size piston is OEM?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
how does APR make more fuel if it is the same size piston is OEM?

What I mean is the other pumps piston diameters are one size for 90% of the way and then a larger size for the remaining 10%. Both the APR pump and the OEM pump keep a constant piston diameter the full length of the piston. The APR piston diameter is larger than the OEM piston diameter.


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Arin)*

Hey Arin, do you know if VF supply different spring?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_We used to add ATF to the fuel when running high levels of toluene in my volvo days... helped keep things lubricated.

We used Marvel Mystery Oil, since its a semi combustible lubricant, didint effect the octane point as much


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We used Marvel Mystery Oil, since its a semi combustible lubricant, didint effect the octane point as much

hmm interesting guys....


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
What I mean is the other pumps piston diameters are one size for 90% of the way and then a larger size for the remaining 10%. Both the APR pump and the OEM pump keep a constant piston diameter the full length of the piston. The APR piston diameter is larger than the OEM piston diameter. 

gotcha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (lour32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lour32* »_Hey Arin, do you know if VF supply different spring?

from what I can tell, no.


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

One good thing about VF FP is the use the same pivot type for contact inside the follower like OEM & APR!


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (lour32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lour32* »_One good thing about VF FP is the use the same pivot type for contact inside the follower like OEM & APR!
 the vf one is not like oem it is oem, but there was to much lateral play between the piston and the bore.


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (t3t41.8tgti)*

That piston in the pic above is not OEM! Is that what you are trying to say, maybe I am not folowing you!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Speaking of springs. How about some valve springs!?!?!?!?
Jeff any input?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (t3t41.8tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t3t41.8tgti* »_ the vf one is not like oem it is oem

Boy that will piss off some experts here who have had theories on stepped piston design








But I'm 99% sure its not oem.

_Quote »_but there was to much lateral play between the piston and the bore.

And by too much lateral play you mean your A cam that ruined it not the pump


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Speaking of springs. How about some valve springs!?!?!?!?
Jeff any input?

The place we were talking too wanted some measurements with the head apart and I wasn't going to take mine apart just to put it back together. I've got a few spare heads now so I will probably send one right to the company to mess with.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The place we were talking too wanted some measurements with the head apart and I wasn't going to take mine apart just to put it back together. I've got a few spare heads now so I will probably send one right to the company to mess with.

the guys name you need to talk to is scott over their if you call, he has had stock springs and retainers for over a month now


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yeah I remember thanks, I think I have my notes from the call somewhere.
Duh I should have just had one of them shipped right to him instead of back to us.. whoops.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yeah I remember thanks, I think I have my notes from the call somewhere.
Duh I should have just had one of them shipped right to him instead of back to us.. whoops.

should we get him a cam follower spring too..something that can keep up with the higher revs


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
should we get him a cam follower spring too..something that can keep up with the higher revs

I should have a few hear.. I'll see what I can dig up.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Can I get some 2.5 love too?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Can I get some 2.5 love too?

2.5 love...those things can't be fast


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
2.5 love...those things can't be fast








3.2 = powwwahhh


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Boy that will piss off some experts here who have had theories on stepped piston design








But I'm 99% sure its not oem.


I was referring to the spring retainer, it is the factory part.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re:  (t3t41.8tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t3t41.8tgti* »_
I was referring to the spring retainer, it is the factory part.

haha my bad. I was reading stuff about the step right before jumping to this thread and seeing the pic with the step..


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i am gonna do a compression test today now that i have 300 miles on the engine and after my little fueling incadent at the track, wish me luck guys


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just did the compression check
cylinder #1- 12.6 bar (185)
cylinder #2- 12.3 bar (180)
cylinder #3- 12.3 bar (180)
cylinder #4- 13.8 bar (202)
vw spec is new 11.0-14.0 bar (161-205)
wear limit is 7.0 bar (102)
max difference ok between cylinders 3.0 bar (44)
so looks like i am good although i don't know why cylinder 4 is so high...i will put some more miles on it and check again when i change the oil next


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just did a second test with it slightly under fully warmed up
cylinder #1- 13.2 bar (194)
cylinder #2- 12.5 bar (183)
cylinder #3- 12.6 bar (185)
cylinder #4- 13.9 bar (204)
all these compression tests were done with the vag-1763


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_just did a second test with it slightly under fully warmed up
cylinder #1- 13.2 bar (194)
cylinder #2- 12.5 bar (183)
cylinder #3- 12.6 bar (185)
cylinder #4- 13.9 bar (204)

 
Jeff what might be happening is that one cylinder may have a little more oil which helps seal rings better hence the higher compression in that one cylinder .







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

not sure but it is all well with in spec so i am not worried about it at all, i just wish i had checked the motor before i rebuilt it so i had a basis of comparison


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just incase anyone wants a link to the compression tester features here you go
http://buy.equipmentsolutions....=1545


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Username and password required?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_Username and password required?

the link doesn't bring you right in?
if not under user name and password click to log in as a "public shopper", then click online catalog on one of the top tags, then in the search option type 1763 and it will be the first tool that comes up in the search


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_Username and password required?
click on it twice


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

Worked that time. Cool tool.


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

http://buy.equipmentsolutions....=1545
direct link.. that thing owns.. 1200 bux seems worth it.. damn thing even does print outs.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (b00stin_02917)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b00stin_02917* »_http://buy.equipmentsolutions....=1545
direct link.. that thing owns.. 1200 bux seems worth it.. damn thing even does print outs.

the compression checker is awesome, to much for someone to buy just to have but it is an awesome shop tool i get to borrow from work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (b00stin_02917)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b00stin_02917* »_http://buy.equipmentsolutions....=1545
direct link.. that thing owns.. 1200 bux seems worth it.. damn thing even does print outs.
buy one of these also.
http://buy.equipmentsolutions....=1699


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_buy one of these also.
http://buy.equipmentsolutions....=1699

we got 3 of them and 1 larger one too







pocket change


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

as far as the fuel pump issue we are all having, maybe we(companies) are looking at the wrong solution for this situation. instead of a HPFP how about a lobe change on the cam? 3 lobes? different pitch on the lobe? i don't know. I'm just putting in my 2 cents here. they might be just trying to squeeze to much out of the units.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

would it be possible to take the new exhaust cam (4 point lobe) off the new 2.0 tfsi engine and replace out 3 point lobe cam with it? since the new engine can produce 150 psi (I think that's what I remember reading), wouldn't this allow the tuners all the fuel they need as well as no need for extra pressure from the upgraded fuel pump pistons? just throwing thoughts out there...


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_would it be possible to take the new exhaust cam (4 point lobe) off the new 2.0 tfsi engine and replace out 3 point lobe cam with it? since the new engine can produce 150 psi (I think that's what I remember reading), wouldn't this allow the tuners all the fuel they need as well as no need for extra pressure from the upgraded fuel pump pistons? just throwing thoughts out there...















FSI fuel pump is on the intake camshaft..... 
150 psi? or 150 BAR?


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_














FSI fuel pump is on the intake camshaft..... 
150 psi? or 150 BAR?

my bad...150 BAR







What I was trying to imply...is there anyway that the intake cam on the BPY engine could be modified (or replaced) with a cam similar in design to the exhaust cam (4 point lobe) off the new CCTA engine? I apologize if these are ridiculous ideas.


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

has to be some other solution to the fueling problems because modifying the factory pump just don't seem to be working


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (moreboostplease)*

their are many many factors into why you can't simply change this stuff so drasticly


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i understand that but the HPFP upgrades are not working am i right? i just think the aftermarket companies jumped onto the fuel pump to get a product out instead of taking a step back and taking in the whole picture. now that the fuel pump issue "fixes" are out we see that maybe modifying the pump isn't the best way to go. all i keep reading about are pump seizing up and with my 2.0t being my only car i cant afford my car to be down due to that. so i just stopped modifying my car. ill sit back and hold my money until someone comes up with a proper fix.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (moreboostplease)*

Seizing is the smallest factor of failure you need to worry about.. It locks up you limp home and put your stock pump or stock parts back in.
It wears through a follower.. your out a pump, a follower and a cam.


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so Chris am i right by thinking that the HPFP didn't have enough R&D? you don't have to be a rocket scientist to realize that we are trying to pull to much out of these pumps.... and if the aftermarket companies don't start to look in another direction we will be in the same place a year or 2 down the line. I'm not saying a cam with more lobes will cure the problem it might make it worse who knows but i think more R&D should be done before a product is put out onto the customers. there is no reason the customers should be dealing with all this B/S. and its not like one or two pumps/ came followers its a s*%t load.


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (moreboostplease)*

oh and jc sorry to turn your thread into this. you have an awesome build going on. as soon as you get the "fuel" issue fixed i can imagine the #'s you will put down with that set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (moreboostplease)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moreboostplease* »_so Chris am i right by thinking that the HPFP didn't have enough R&D? 

No, would it have been nice? Sure maybe, but most companies did lots and lots and lots of testing and didn't experience problems till well after the normal time period of testing in this business. Does that mean more R&D could have been done? Depends how you look at it, people complain about the time it took already to get them to market and price.
Either way the customers are going to complain they don't have it so they want it now or you gave it to us too fast and didn't test it enough.. Can't win in this one unfortunately.


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

well i guess we can hope this will get resolved soon. I'm just glad i held off on buying a HPFP


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*

Loving the buildup!!!!


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Jeff get that piece of yours running!!! so i can spank you!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Loving the buildup!!!!

thanks i appreciate it, other peoples motivation is whats keeping me going on this point..i am getting depressed waiting on parts so i can get back on track








i have been stuck riding my bike to get my daily dose of speed to satisfy my needs


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_Jeff get that piece of yours running!!! so i can spank you!!!!









haha i am trying trust me, i think my fuel pump should ship out next week from what i understand


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well you have been on here for a while.. I followed your MK4 buildup, and this is just over the top!







Hope to see it at Waterfest!


----------



## zhemel (Apr 23, 2005)

Question? Why does the exhaust look like it tappers down? Also the aftermarket intercooler looks a little small from all the aftermarket EVO intercoolers I have exsperienced


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (zhemel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zhemel* »_Question? Why does the exhaust look like it tappers down? Also the aftermarket intercooler looks a little small from all the aftermarket EVO intercoolers I have exsperienced

the exhaust doen't tapper down might just be some bad pics, as for the intercooler it's not crazy huge to make sure it fits behind the bumper nice but it is power efficient to 500hp though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zhemel (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Right on! I am use to dealing with the evo community and every little bend and taper was talked about. On evom every aftermarket part is talked about, and there are tons of manufactures to choose from. Nice build by the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zhemel (Apr 23, 2005)

no one?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (zhemel)*

not really sure what your asking?


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i need to go for a ride in your car when its up and running Jeff
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

not a problem at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i hope it's up and running next week


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

y are u getting rid of the r6?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazy02gti* »_y are u getting rid of the r6?

no time to ride it, it's a beautiful bike and a blast to ride but i only ride it like once every week or two now


























_Modified by [email protected] at 3:11 AM 4-28-2008_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hmm I was shopping for a new bike.. I may have to fly up to work on my house and ride that back


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_hmm I was shopping for a new bike.. I may have to fly up to work on my house and ride that back









no problem does revo tune power commander








i will tell ya what you get my car to go faster than my bike does stock ([email protected]) and you can have the bike










_Modified by [email protected] at 6:25 AM 4-28-2008_


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
no problem does revo tune power commander








i will tell ya what you get my car to go faster than my bike does stock ([email protected]) and you can have the bike










i wish i could get a revo tune for my bike! Thatd be awsome ha ha ha.. jc.. your o6 r6 is nice.. but i like my o5 ninja zx-6r 636.. those extra 37cc's really help me out ha ha.. akrapovic slip and a k&n is all i have done along with a ecu jumper mod..i need pc3 usb so i can fix the dead spot the slipon and filter caused







..Id need a 1000hp to give me the rush that the bike will give me just banging through gears at 13,000+ rpms. In your case jc its fun to have both a gt30 mkv and a nice bike.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (b00stin_02917)*



b00stin_02917 said:


> In your case jc its fun to have both a gt30 mkv and a nice bike.
> QUOTE]
> i can't complain
> 
> ...


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

damn thats a nice R6 you got also Jc


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

just ordered up some new street rubber for all the way around
Falken Azenis RT-615's
Specifications: 
Treadwear: 200 
Traction: A 
Temperature: A 
Speed Rating: ZR 

















maybe now with the weather hitting in the 80's i might be able to step on the gas in 1st, 2nd and 3rd gear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:13 AM 4-29-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Waterfest is in 2 1/2 months. are you running 11's yet? 
damn slacker!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Waterfest is in 2 1/2 months. are you running 11's yet? 
damn slacker!









i need to get my car up and running so i can start playing with some stuff, i think i might have a failing clutch becuase it seems to get stuck in gear and stuff and some times doesn't seem to disengage fully and when i pump the clutch pedal a second time it works fine...strange maybe when i get some cash up i will try out a southbend since i have used spec in every car i have ever owned and built


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I will have a full southbend system in the rabbit when its making 500whp and you have to drive it..lol
from what [email protected] told me It will hold the power.
When is your hpfp coming?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Bah sissys.. still on my stock clutch with 20psi on the gT35


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Bah sissys.. still on my stock clutch with 20psi on the gT35









i will trade you my spec clutch for your 35R


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Bah sissys.. still on my stock clutch with 20psi on the gT35









I was doing good until "the terminator" went on rte 78 to do some 3rd-4th gear wheelspin.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I will have a full southbend system in the rabbit when its making 500whp and you have to drive it..lol
from what [email protected] told me It will hold the power.
When is your hpfp coming?

i hope this week, i told autotech when it comes in charge my card for overnight shipping and get it out to me, i would love to be able to drive the car and get out of vac. on the boost gauge again


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I was doing good until "the terminator" went on rte 78 to do some 3rd-4th gear wheelspin.....









hhmmmm....interesting.....i wonder who that could have been


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

god jeff, you not happy with putting your car out of comission you have to do it to other peoples?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

his dyno numbers were getting to high for me to compete with


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i will trade you my spec clutch for your 35R









multiple things wrong with that sentence.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (moreboostplease)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moreboostplease* »_so Chris am i right by thinking that the HPFP didn't have enough R&D? you don't have to be a rocket scientist to realize that we are trying to pull to much out of these pumps.... and if the aftermarket companies don't start to look in another direction we will be in the same place a year or 2 down the line. I'm not saying a cam with more lobes will cure the problem it might make it worse who knows but i think more R&D should be done before a product is put out onto the customers. there is no reason the customers should be dealing with all this B/S. and its not like one or two pumps/ came followers its a s*%t load. 

I am not asking this question to start an argument so please humor me if you don't mind.
APR has not seen the rampant amount of failures that some people are referring to. We have a report of one single failure on the newest revision of the cam shaft.
My feelings at this point is that some hpfp's are having issues and there is a campaign to then say all hpfp's are having issues and that is simply not the case.
If there was a rampant issue with our FSI fuel pump on the newest oem camshafts, why haven't more than just 1 been reported to us?
Can someone provide any data that states the APR FSI Fuel Pump has failed on anyone's car that has the newest revsion camshaft?
Our position is, and always has been, that failure of the follower, lobe and fuel pump are imenient on the original camshaft that VAG later redisgned but with the newest revision, you should have no fear.


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:31 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

keith you guys should send me a hpfp for a real test, i will put it threw conditions never seen before







i will turn that pump more than 8k rpms every chance i get..i don't think their are currently any more extreme conditions then my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i will even install a brand new camshaft and follower to confirm everything is up to date


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

man JC you must have some deep pockets?... what do you do again and are you hiring?














and i wanna see if the APR pump holds up to your b/t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (moreboostplease)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moreboostplease* »_man JC you must have some deep pockets?... what do you do again and are you hiring?














and i wanna see if the APR pump holds up to your b/t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it's not that i have money cuz it's totally the opposite, i work in a vw parts department...cars are my life, it's all i spend my money on and i am lucky enough to have the access to fairly priced parts and a ton of tools and knowledge and have a ton of help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
never paying for labor cuz you can do anything yourself goes a long way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:44 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice... im loving this build... i must check up on it 2-3 times a day







would like to see the first mkv in the 11's


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

APR should donate a pump to JC and see if he can break it...If it lasts that deff says something good about the APR pump.
BTW, APR do you give any guarantee against follower/pump/cam failure if installed correctly?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (moreboostplease)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moreboostplease* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice... im loving this build... i must check up on it 2-3 times a day







would like to see the first mkv in the 11's

i might not be the first to do it since i am still working out some issues but i will be their for sure, it's just a matter of time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_APR should donate a pump to JC and see if he can break it...If it lasts that deff says something good about the APR pump.
BTW, APR do you give any guarantee against follower/pump/cam failure if installed correctly?

i deff. second that, jeff runs his car harder than i would expect anyone else to. If jeff can't break the pump no ones car will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm running the APR HPFP with my GT3071 kit and no problems so far


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_keith you guys should send me a hpfp for a real test, i will put it threw conditions never seen before







i will turn that pump more than 8k rpms every chance i get..i don't think their are currently any more extreme conditions then my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i will even install a brand new camshaft and follower to confirm everything is up to date









They are in stock!







We don't have any need for testing on your particular application as we can spin our fuel pump up to however many rpm's are desired, within reason of course, on our in house test stand.
That being said, I would rather see your opinion of our complete Stage 3 as opposed to using one of our parts with your other kit.
However, it would be interesting to see how you feel about its operation since you have had some experience with other pump solutions and I am sure you would then relay your experience with our's. Send me a pm when you get a chance and we'll discuss!


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

I think Jeff would be fair and honest. I would love to know if APRs pump are problem free... yet I am screwed cause I still have an A cam.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

damb jc is a hustler ... and by the way nice bike...... wish i had a bike


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (pootey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pootey* »_damb jc is a hustler ... and by the way nice bike...... wish i had a bike 

haha thanks man, i hope to have this thing up and running again by next week at the latest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
haha thanks man, i hope to have this thing up and running again by next week at the latest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Jeff once you sort out the cam / fuel pump issue you will be all set , the car performed and sounds stout with Dyno numbers to back it up corrected , uncorrected on that very bias dyno







Bob.G 


_Modified by rracerguy717 at 8:18 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

thanks bob, if sam wants to post the videos from that day, he has my approval all the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_thanks bob, if sam wants to post the videos from that day, he has my approval all the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Sam doesn't come on vortex much he done dumping buckets for of $ with VAG cars and moved on too fast cars with just a $ 100 chip







, when i talk to him Ill ask him to post it for you. Bob.G


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

by the way, hows the car running right now???


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (pootey)*

sounds good bob keep me updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *pootey* »_by the way, hows the car running right now???

car is not running at the moment..after the seized fuel pump i am waiting for a new solution


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]las* »_
haha thanks man, i hope to have this thing up and running again by next week at the latest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

best of luck JC...I can't wait to see more of your car in action! it would be interesting to see your results with the APR pump though...


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_love to know if APRs pump are problem free

i have installed about 15 apr fuel pumps to date on customer cars, and have not had an issue with a single one.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (t3t41.8tgti)*

video from when my fuel pump locked up on the track, thanks for the video footage bob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ra-QgDQGfU











_Modified by [email protected] at 5:02 AM 4-30-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I couldnt get the vid to load, so i watched the J.C shuffle instead.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

i got a price on a GT35R today anyone interested in buying a GT3071R


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i got a price on a GT35R today anyone interested in buying a GT3071R
















 
Jeff talk to Arnold from PAG parts he will hook you up with a kick ass turbo for a fair price . 
Watch for his 2L TFSI hardware kit in a few months its quite impressive







Bob.G


----------



## biglouvw (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

IM sent about turbo!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (biglouvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biglouvw* »_IM sent about turbo!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i am not ready just yet, i still have to finish revo stock motor tuning, then move on to a built motor tune and then i can step it up to a GT35R
i got to think of all my fellow tex'rs and pave the way to make sure everyone else gets top quality software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
everyone else gets top quality software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There deff a need for good POWERFUL software LOL


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

i am just looking to help the people that choose to peice kits together that don't get a complete package...it's just the type of person i am to do things the difficult way







i take the road of most resistance


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I am not asking this question to start an argument so please humor me if you don't mind.
APR has not seen the rampant amount of failures that some people are referring to. We have a report of one single failure on the newest revision of the cam shaft.
My feelings at this point is that some hpfp's are having issues and there is a campaign to then say all hpfp's are having issues and that is simply not the case.
If there was a rampant issue with our FSI fuel pump on the newest oem camshafts, why haven't more than just 1 been reported to us?
Can someone provide any data that states the APR FSI Fuel Pump has failed on anyone's car that has the newest revsion camshaft?
Our position is, and always has been, that failure of the follower, lobe and fuel pump are imenient on the original camshaft that VAG later redisgned but with the newest revision, you should have no fear.

_Modified by [email protected] at 1:31 PM 4-29-2008_

I have 14,000 miles on my car 11,000 with BT with some miles running stock pump my follower looks new


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i am not ready just yet, i still have to finish revo stock motor tuning, then move on to a built motor tune and then i can step it up to a GT35R
i got to think of all my fellow tex'rs and pave the way to make sure everyone else gets top quality software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Amen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Jeff talk to Arnold from PAG parts he will hook you up with a kick ass turbo for a fair price . 
Watch for his 2L TFSI hardware kit in a few months its quite impressive







Bob.G

 
Little teaser pic of this slick setup coming soon to the TFSI market , 
How's S.S. CAST manifold ? with V-bands no bolts anywhere=no more blown gasket and 12-14 pounds lighter setup







Bob.G












_Modified by rracerguy717 at 10:39 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

^^^^


----------



## 03one8T (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

great build up.. looks like you got some body work to do now cuz of your crazy neighbor


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (03one8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03one8T* »_great build up.. looks like you got some body work to do now cuz of your crazy neighbor









yeah man that sucks...as of today my car will be in my body shop my crazy neighbor smashed into my driveway and has expired insurance and smashed my car front and rear, my sisters eos front and rear and smashed my truck from behind...looks like the build will be on a small break







now that i am incredibly pissed off i am gong all out on my car and you can all expect some incredible results in the near future


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:54 AM 5-1-2008_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 

How's S.S. CAST manifold ? with V-bands no bolts anywhere=no more blown gasket and 12-14 pounds lighter setup







Bob.G


This is nothing against the manifold just general comments..
The manifold shown still uses a bolt on style wastegate which requires bolts, so its not bolt free
You don't blow turbo to manifold gaskets if you don't use them








And I don't see how it is 12-14lbs lighter as I just weighed an ATP manifold and its 16lbs. You may save some weight but I don't see that much between the manifold and turbine housing.


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
This is nothing against the manifold just general comments..
The manifold shown still uses a bolt on style wastegate which requires bolts, so its not bolt free
You don't blow turbo to manifold gaskets if you don't use them








And I don't see how it is 12-14lbs lighter as I just weighed an ATP manifold and its 16lbs. You may save some weight but I don't see that much between the manifold and turbine housing.

Dont know how the pic leaked, but this mani is 11lbs. So there is a 5lb difference there. Standard 30r is around 16lbs w/ GT housing. This turbo is on the scale right now at 11lbs 10ounces. So its right there.
BTW, its not just the gaskets, but bolts/nuts backing out/breaking. The vband in its design and material has proven to be pretty damn good so far, even in road racing conditions.
And lets not compare this to ATP... totally different league...


_Modified by passatG60 at 8:06 AM 5-1-2008_


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (passatG60)*

That's some really nice stuff Arnold! I can't wait to see them out on the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (passatG60)*

Hey Arnold, where is the I-5 version


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_That's some really nice stuff Arnold! I can't wait to see them out on the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's what happens when you think/ look "outside the box " http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Arnold . 
This isn't 1.8T its a much more efficient engine which needs a more efficient turbo/ manifold setup to showcase the potential of this 2L TFSI motor while keeping down the EGT even with a powerful tune .







Bob.G


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Would have been nice to have a vband wastegate, but atleast ther is the atp adapter to go from the 2blot flange to vband, and the bolts wont back out because the vband is right on top of them.
I think [email protected] has a pics of this setup. it came with his kit I think.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*



















_Modified by [email protected] at 6:28 AM 5-2-2008_


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

how bad is the damage to ur car jeff?


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Would have been nice to have a vband wastegate, but atleast ther is the atp adapter to go from the 2blot flange to vband, and the bolts wont back out because the vband is right on top of them.
I think [email protected] has a pics of this setup. it came with his kit I think.

Well, this can be changed in the future if need be, but the flange, as the vband flange for the turbo already is, needs to be welded on as it will be impossible to machine/fixture. This wont be much of a problem.
But on a sidenote, a car has already gone from the ATP setup (44mm gate flange was leaking upon disassembly and turbo bolts were loose







) to my new one by a well known tuner. He just drove it home yesterday and will be dynoing the car today on his in-house dyno. Initial impressions w/ GT3076R: Feels way faster and hits 20psi @ 3k rpm's. He also feels like he shaved off 15lbs or so w/ everything... So far, so good...


_Modified by passatG60 at 7:38 AM 5-2-2008_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
Initial impressions w/ GT3076R: Feels way faster and hits 20psi @ 3k rpm's. He also feels like he shaved off 15lbs or so w/ everything... So far, so good...

_Modified by passatG60 at 7:38 AM 5-2-2008_

Sounds good Arnold , because im not impressed with the spool on my car with the t-25 /2871 internal gate .
When you changed Sam ( 18bora ) changed from his same t-25 2871 to external gate to you 3076 it way faster and very if any spool difference .
I guess you once again will have to fix that poorly engineered hardware soon







, the bright side At least the other Stage 3 guys will have and upgrade path when there looking for more power LOL







Bob.G



_Modified by rracerguy717 at 11:30 AM 5-2-2008_


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Sounds good Arnold , because im not impressed with the spool on my car with the t-25 /2871 internal gate .
When you changed Sam ( 18bora ) changed from his same t-25 2871 to external gate to you 3076 it way faster and very if any spool difference .
I guess you once again will have to fix that poorly engineered hardware soon







, the bright side At least the other Stage 3 guys will have and upgrade path when there looking for more power LOL







Bob.G


Thanks Bob, doing my best. BTW, Sorry to threadjack JC. I'm stopping here and will post results in a new thread.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (passatG60)*

just an update on my car, i plan on having it up and running again if everything falls into place by tuesday night i hope


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

let me know if you need any help.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_just an update on my car, i plan on having it up and running again if everything falls into place by tuesday night i hope
 
Good to hear Jeff








If i can help you with anything LMK







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

i appreciate all the help from you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

car is up and running great again huge thanks to Patryk R32, tomorrow i will be throwing in some new spark plugs and an APR fuel pump and doing some logs and if all goes well i will be hitting the track again on pump gas this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my low pressure fuel systems faults were fixed by a new fuel filter believe it or not










_Modified by [email protected] at 5:01 PM 5-5-2008_


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm anxious to see how the APR pump will hold up to JC the destroyer


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_I'm anxious to see how the APR pump will hold up to JC the destroyer
















i will have it in my hands tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i was actually running stock pump today with no fuel cut spiking 21-22psi in 3rd holding 20


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (03one8T)*

wow i just now seen this build up...but i feel the same way u do.. i dont even have my 3071r on yet and i already want to upgrade to a 35... neways did u get a new dyno run in yet??


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (03one8T)*

wow i just now seen this build up...but i feel the same way u do.. i dont even have my 3071r on yet and i already want to upgrade to a 35... neways did u get a new dyno run in yet??


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (03redgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03redgti* »_wow i just now seen this build up...but i feel the same way u do.. i dont even have my 3071r on yet and i already want to upgrade to a 35... neways did u get a new dyno run in yet??









no new dyno runs, should be about the same as it was before, maybe if i get a few extra bucks maybe next week i can hit up the dyno and prob make around 370whp uncorrected


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

new hpfp just walked threw the door, thanks again keith http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*



















_Modified by prodigymb at 1:42 PM 5-6-2008_


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_new hpfp just walked threw the door, thanks again keith http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









You'll be all set now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i have been running my apr pump since h20 last year with not one single problem.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Is it installed yet.......lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Is it installed yet.......lol

what kind of question is that...it was installed 10 minutes after it walked in the door


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
what kind of question is that...it was installed 10 minutes after it walked in the door
















nice


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

lets all keep our fingers crossed...... i wanna see this thing run so bad. ready to rip up the streets yet jeff? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (moreboostplease)*

hell yes just glad i can get back on track with the software testing


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Damn jc, your exhaust sounds like an R.

lol nah its WAY louder


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

WOW THAT VIDEO WAS AWSOME! I WANT THIS KIT MORE THEN EVER NOW!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

DUDE! that ****ing sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

i think i just creamed my pants.... freakin awsome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_hell yes just glad i can get back on track with the software testing
 
Jeff glad you got it back together







Bob.G


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

that thing is slow!!! lol


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Yeah, when are you guys gonna do some pulls?


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

I want to see more videos!! That was awesome as ****! Come on convince me to go with a GT30!


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

tire marks while rolling at 50 mph or so is more then enough to convince me


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwzimmerman* »_tire marks while rolling at 50 mph or so is more then enough to convince me









not to mention that they were brand new tires i just put on last thursday and they still don't hook til a little over 60mph


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
not to mention that they were brand new tires i just put on last thursday and they still don't hook til a little over 60mph








 
Jeff what is that spooling like ? 3600-3800ish? @ 20ish??psi .








Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

yeah somewhere around their maybe a little earlier, if i can get someone to take a ride with me i will get them to video tape rpm vs boost
actually let me go check my datalogs


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

my data logs are showing 19-20psi by 36-3700 and 22-23psi by 37-3800


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_my data logs are showing 19-20psi by 36-3700 and 22-23psi by 37-3800
 
Thats what I thought, it sounds it from the video very nice







Bob.G


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yeah somewhere around their maybe a little earlier, if i can get someone to take a ride with me i will get them to video tape rpm vs boost
actually let me go check my datalogs

I am down for that! Hit me up if you need a camera holder person technician guyer.


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_my data logs are showing 19-20psi by 36-3700 and 22-23psi by 37-3800

dude awsome!!!! a gt30 deffently belongs on these motors.. i wana leave some rolling burnouts...im sure there maddd fun.. what size wheels again jc? 16's?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (b00stin_02917)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b00stin_02917* »_
dude awsome!!!! a gt30 deffently belongs on these motors.. i wana leave some rolling burnouts...im sure there maddd fun.. what size wheels again jc? 16's?

17s


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (b00stin_02917)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b00stin_02917* »_
dude awsome!!!! a gt30 deffently belongs on these motors..

It truely does.
The spool time is amazing!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It truely does.
The spool time is amazing!
 
I have to agree with Chris here ! ! ! !







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

thanks for all the kind words guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looking good Jc going to have to check out the car now.....what about all the damage from the neighbor's car?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5Rabbit* »_looking good Jc going to have to check out the car now.....what about all the damage from the neighbor's car?

i fixed everything but the hood after you left saturday friday this week i am gonna fix the hood but insurance is yankin me around about the insurance check to pay for everything


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

MORE VIDEO!


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

Wheres the video!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazy02gti* »_Wheres the video!!!!

it was deleted by the mods







not sure why i wasn't street racing and the speed limit is 65 their so what it had a little wheel spin


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
it was deleted by the mods







not sure why i wasn't street racing and the speed limit is 65 their so what it had a little wheel spin









It's okay, the Filet Mignon of Panda still loves you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_my low pressure fuel systems faults were fixed by a new fuel filter believe it or not









_Modified by [email protected] at 5:01 PM 5-5-2008_

I told you...and Mark.








The new pump should also treat you well. Good luck. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:55 PM 5-7-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i was very surprised the fuel fiter fixed my issue to be honest...it only had 18k on it and i have only ever used 93oct and race gas...maybe somewhere along the line i got bad gas and it took out the hpfp and filter. i would hate to see some peoples injectors cuz i have seen some stock hpfp when i take them apart look like they are packed with mud inside from dirt in the gas..damn gas stations


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

at 8k miles, I was getting miserable mileage on a tank of gas, and I had also been using only 93 oct or race gas. For the hell of it I used a couple tanks of fuel system cleaner and I go from 26 hmy mpg back to 32-34 mpg. Something tells me our fueling systems like to clog.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_at 8k miles, I was getting miserable mileage on a tank of gas, and I had also been using only 93 oct or race gas. For the hell of it I used a couple tanks of fuel system cleaner and I go from 26 hmy mpg back to 32-34 mpg. Something tells me our fueling systems like to clog. 

probably more likely to have a fuel filter thats doing it job while we are all getting **** gas while paying top dollar


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
probably more likely to have a fuel filter thats doing it job while we are all getting **** gas while paying top dollar

American gas pisses me off.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*

i made myself a promise that if pump gas ever hits a certain mark that i will start buying 55 gallon drums of vp race gas to run on every day, i 55 gallon drum would work out to $8.xx per gallon of race gas


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_
American gas pisses me off.

Since our gas is better quality and cheaper than just about anywhere in the world....


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i made myself a promise that if pump gas ever hits a certain mark that i will start buying 55 gallon drums of vp race gas to run on every day, i 55 gallon drum would work out to $8.xx per gallon of race gas









$8 signed sealed and delivered? Dont let any of it evaporate! ;-)
Last summer 100 octane sunoco was $8.40 a gallon. :-(


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
$8 signed sealed and delivered? Dont let any of it evaporate! ;-)
Last summer 100 octane sunoco was $8.40 a gallon. :-(

i run c16 and you kinda got to "know someone" cuz you have to buy enough race gas to fill a pallet, so you need to split it with a couple different people last time i checked it was $485 for 55 gallons threw my connections


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

if i can sell my mets tickets for sunday i will have some new track times and hopefully better ones http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (Arin)*

8.40!?
I was out in California working on a Cayman S last week, and got 100 octane VP at the pump for $6.85/gal (looking at the receipt right now)


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

i was using the price for c16, they are actually getting $75 for 5 gallons at newark napa now...pure craziness


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Jeeez thats insane.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i was very surprised the fuel fiter fixed my issue to be honest...it only had 18k on it and i have only ever used 93oct and race gas...maybe somewhere along the line i got bad gas and it took out the hpfp and filter. i would hate to see some peoples injectors cuz i have seen some stock hpfp when i take them apart look like they are packed with mud inside from dirt in the gas..damn gas stations

that is actually exactly how many miles my car had when the fuel issue started. im a 20k now. changed the filter....gotta do logs, but i misplaced my vag-com cable


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_at 8k miles, I was getting miserable mileage on a tank of gas, and I had also been using only 93 oct or race gas. For the hell of it I used a couple tanks of fuel system cleaner and I go from 26 hmy mpg back to 32-34 mpg. Something tells me our fueling systems like to clog. 

Can anyone elaborate on which Brands to use for this fuel system cleaner? I think it would help my erratic power trends that I have been having lately. Some pulls...power is always there and strong...other times, it seems as if the car bogs down a little. Rail pressure is right on, but I'm wondering if my injectors could use a little cleaning. TIA!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

i used the vw stuff i will try to dig up the part number to give to your local dealer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








i believe the part number is (G 00170003)


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:34 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i used the vw stuff i will try to dig up the part number to give to your local dealer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I'm either looking at either a bottle of fuel system cleaner or a new sort of strap on that's blurry when you photograph it... what is this that I'm looking at again?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*

fuel system cleaner


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_fuel system cleaner








 
Its Jeff secret octane booster / cleaner ,send him $ 24.95 and a return shipping label and he will get it right out too you







Bob.G
p.s. to add 
BG-44k cleaner has always worked great in all my cars , I just haven't used it in my 2L TFSI yet.My local VW parts counter carries it and is used in customers cars when needed.I also believe that when you come in for a fuel injector cleaning service they use the same product but under direct high pressure to clean the injectors because it cleans them faster, putting it in the tank it works slower but gets the job done . 
I also would recommend that when you do this the last tank full of gas before your schedule oil change because you want to make sure that if any of this product is pushed past the rings,valve seals ,pcv etc ,what might end up mixing with the oil is soon discarded with fresh oil . 




_Modified by rracerguy717 at 6:30 PM 5-9-2008_


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Good stuff gentlemen...appreciate all the help!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the youtube video..i hope my car runs like this when im done!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (03redgti)*

new personal best for me today
R/T... .737
60'... 1.878
330... 5.345
1/8... 8.167
MPH... 88.75
1000... 10.613
1/4... 12.642
MPH... 110.91
straight 93 octance in the tank and for anyone who wants the link to the video on the street that was deleted out of the thread pm patryk r32


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice!


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

impressive. what boost level are you at right now? was that on street tires or slicks?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_impressive. what boost level are you at right now? was that on street tires or slicks?

60'... 1.878
slicks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_new personal best for me today
R/T... .737
60'... 1.878
330... 5.345
1/8... 8.167
MPH... 88.75
1000... 10.613
1/4... 12.642
MPH... 110.91
straight 93 octance in the tank and for anyone who wants the link to the video on the street that was deleted out of the thread pm patryk r32

Wish I could have came today









Congrats on that sick 1/4 time.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_impressive. what boost level are you at right now? was that on street tires or slicks?

boost is at about 18psi in 1st and 2nd, 19psi in third and 19-20psi in 4th and yeah slicks of course







new fuel pump and new fuel filter and i picked up another 6mph on pump gas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yacoub (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Why isn't the video that was deleted still posted on your YouTube account? That way at least we could still see whatever was deleted here by some over-zealous mod.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (yacoub)*

i was not the one that posted it on youtube, pm patryk r32 for the link


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
boost is at about 18psi in 1st and 2nd, 19psi in third and 19-20psi in 4th and yeah slicks of course







new fuel pump and new fuel filter and i picked up another 6mph on pump gas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Jeff very nice







Bob.G


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Sweet times man!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

_Modified by Audi4u at 5:45 AM 5-12-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

thanks for all the support guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

any a/f on the dyno


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Hightboostvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hightboostvr6t* »_any a/f on the dyno 

All of that information will be released when the software is fully released. We don't want to give anything away or start pissing matches before its out there.
The software is very close to release and we hope to actually get to work on some even higher power stuff with Jeff's car again shortly.


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
All of that information will be released when the software is fully released. We don't want to give anything away or start pissing matches before its out there.
The software is very close to release and we hope to actually get to work on some even higher power stuff with Jeff's car again shortly.









what about stock motors any dyno # out yet


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i used the vw stuff i will try to dig up the part number to give to your local dealer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








i believe the part number is (G 00170003)

_Modified by [email protected] at 3:34 PM 5-8-2008_

really good stuff


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Hightboostvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hightboostvr6t* »_
what about stock motors any dyno # out yet

stock motor on beta software which is software i had like 3 or 4 flashes ago made 355whp corrected and 379whp uncorrected


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
we hope to actually get to work on some even higher power stuff with Jeff's car again shortly.









that excites me


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected]las)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
stock motor on beta software which is software i had like 3 or 4 flashes ago made 355whp corrected and 379whp uncorrected

Were you going for 400 crank or wheel? You're either close or almost there, nice job!
What else do you have planned for the motor? If anything... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Hightboostvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hightboostvr6t* »_
what about stock motors any dyno # out yet

Jeff has posted some unofficial stock block dynos. Not sure if they are in this thread or not, I can't post anything up myself or quote anything as it may be taken as official and we are not ready to make any official statements yet.
On that note Jeff's stock engine dynos are probably a little higher then what we will be releasing for our street stock bottom end files just to be safe. People very well end up seeing that power but we will not be recommending it due to safety of the bottom end and introducing means to limit it.
The potential of the GT3071R is phenomenal, it spools amazingly fast and is capable of more power then most intend to make or want. With some rods in an otherwise stock engine its going to be a great package. 
We plan to be able to support those who just slap it on a stock engine and those who plan to put together a whole built engine.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_
Were you going for 400 crank or wheel? You're either close or almost there, nice job!
What else do you have planned for the motor? If anything... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

power i am not really worried about right now, it comes in stages one step at a time..i want to pay off some bills for now and then maybe over next winter i will do cams and valve springs "if" we can find a fuel pump solution to allow us to rev high enough..and then maybe a GT35 but thats next year if i even decide to take it that far.. APR was headed in the right direction with their fuel pump upgrading the spring however they stopped at a point where they could reach their own personal goals if only we could get someone to take in 1 or 2 steps farther http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I thought that car was built, so your telling me that a stock 2.0t and a built 2.0t makes the same power correct if am wrong I just dont want to read 30+ pages


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (Hightboostvr6t)*

sweet deal that your up and running jeff.. going to have to go for a ride now that its back together


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Hightboostvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hightboostvr6t* »_I thought that car was built, so your telling me that a stock 2.0t and a built 2.0t makes the same power correct if am wrong I just dont want to read 30+ pages

the dyno's were done on stock engine, now the engine is built..with that said building an engine as i have is not going to give you any more power, however it is going to allow you the capablility to make more power with out melting pistons and shooting rods threw your block http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5Rabbit* »_sweet deal that your up and running jeff.. going to have to go for a ride now that its back together

just let me know when you want to drive it


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
power i am not really worried about right now, it comes in stages one step at a time..i want to pay off some bills for now and then maybe over next winter i will do cams and valve springs "if" we can find a fuel pump solution to allow us to rev high enough..and then maybe a GT35 but thats next year if i even decide to take it that far.. APR was headed in the right direction with their fuel pump upgrading the spring however they stopped at a point where they could reach their own personal goals if only we could get someone to take in 1 or 2 steps farther http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So at this point, you've basically maxed out the APR pump upgrade and still need more fuel?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
So at this point, you've basically maxed out the APR pump upgrade and still need more fuel?

Flow wise no, the issues is with the current follower and some other components they may not be able to handle high revs that Jeff (and I) are doing.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Flow wise no, the issues is with the current follower and some other components they may not be able to handle high revs that Jeff (and I) are doing.

exactly still plenty of fuel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Try making max power at 3k rpms. Problem solved. ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Try making max power at 3k rpms. Problem solved. ;-)

if i was ever able to make the power i want at 3k and carry it all the way out i would be one of the richest men alive cuz everyone would want that setup..but big big turbos need high rpm's to make power on our tiny motors


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
if i was ever able to make the power i want at 3k and carry it all the way out i would be one of the richest men alive cuz everyone would want that setup..but big big turbos need high rpm's to make power on our tiny motors









My idea so I get 50%. Get to work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I believe what you are looking for is a twincharged mini

























http://www.helix13.com/mini/products/engine-intake
info kind of towards the middle of the page
There are others but this kit was actually developed on the guys car who owns the AWE silver bullet thats in Forza.
He also has a 335 I believe they have talked about doing a triple turbo setup on.
His partner in crime had a twin charged saturn Ion which had a similar power band as the mini but made like 400+h peak, an SRt4 race car which was one of the first in the 11s on a stock turbo I think?? I forget, And now a twin turbo SRt-8 Chrysler 300.
Wacky bunch of guys.
A nickle to the first person who finds the silver bullet and the picture of me on the helix website


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*

Winar!
how would you like your nickle?
Do you see those horrible wheels on the silverbullet? Todd at AWE made him change them, and we all agreed, before the photo shoot for european car.
That is also the secondly privately owned mini on US shores!


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

haha, I took a guess. I remember someone before h2o said you had red hair.


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

LOL you look so little Chris!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_LOL you look so little Chris!

HA, I was thinking the same thing.. That was the peek of my Mc Donalds Diet, never been skinnier.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

LOL


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

Ginger !!!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Hey Jeff, 
Buy my gt35r, I broke it in for you and only got 3k miles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michaeljp (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i was not the one that posted it on youtube, pm patryk r32 for the link

Thanks patryk r32 for sending me the video... The only two words that I could say after I saw the it were, "GOD DAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!"







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Hey Jeff, 
Buy my gt35r, I broke it in for you and only got 3k miles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

come on i been doing so good lately i got 7 credit cards payed off and then closed them out in the last 3 months...only 2 more to go and i am debit free


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Just use paypal.










_Modified by Audi4u at 9:02 AM 5-14-2008_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
come on i been doing so good lately i got 7 credit cards payed off and then closed them out in the last 3 months...only 2 more to go and i am debit free









congrats.. I need to mail in some checks too...
But then I'll have extra money and go buy a new bike and truck.. must resist !


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Just use paypal.









Can I get in on this?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

little update..AWE 25psi boost gauge is coming out and going up for sale








and a autometer cobalt 30psi boost gauge is going in that will be put to good use http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How did you like the AWE vent gauge? I have it and love it... when it's not buzzing like a mad bee. Good smooth & quick response.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*

when its not buzzing i like it too, but my plans are to exceed that 25psi mark


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_when its not buzzing i like it too, but my plans are to exceed that 25psi mark









muhahaha









I need to start shopping for one too.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
muhahaha









I need to start shopping for one too.

i was gonna get this one but i thought it was a little over the top


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

makes me think of...


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

get ther new revision it goes to 30psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

New MAP sensor ??


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_get ther new revision it goes to 30psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

not a chance in hell i would pay another 110 for a boost gauge that rattles like hell..i put my 46 dollars into this gauge off ebay


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:16 AM 5-15-2008_


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
not a chance in hell i would pay another 110 for a boost gauge that rattles like hell..i put on 46 dollars on this gauge off ebay

get the real deal then .......electric won't rattle



















_Modified by prodigymb at 10:18 AM 5-15-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

now thats hot, but not in my budget at the moment i got to much going on


----------



## michaeljp (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_now thats hot, but not in my budget at the moment i got to much going on

I have a triple dash pod in my MkV GTi with those defi gauges... they're nice as hell, I would highly recommend them and trust me lol for the price, they are worth it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_now thats hot, but not in my budget at the moment i got to much going on

i remember paying 200+ fo Defi D-Link guages and the D-link it self. they are quality man, quiet, fast and all electric. i didnt realize u were on a budget when it came to the GTI


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_when its not buzzing i like it too, but my plans are to exceed that 25psi mark









AWE has a newer version that goes up to 30psi. Not sure if you knew but I thought I would let you know.http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...gekit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_
AWE has a newer version that goes up to 30psi. Not sure if you knew but I thought I would let you know.http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...gekit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

discussed on the previous page, they are also selling it for 169$ alone and considering that it is mechanical - that is ridiculously over priced. nor does it look as good as the 25psi one. for 160 Defi ftw


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

i am also thinking about doing an R32 rear bumper with the Eurojet exhaust what you guys think?
i like the R32 rear cuz the lower valance is black and i get a ton of carbon out the exhaust with huge injectors, no cat and no resonator on the exhaust


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i am also thinking about doing an R32 rear bumper with the Eurojet exhaust what you guys think?
i like the R32 rear cuz the lower valance is black and i get a ton of carbon out the exhaust with huge injectors, no cat and no resonator on the exhaust









i like it. i was thinking of doing that and adding the osir cf piece there







but i dont really feel like doing it ......


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i am also thinking about doing an R32 rear bumper with the Eurojet exhaust what you guys think?
i like the R32 rear cuz the lower valance is black and i get a ton of carbon out the exhaust with huge injectors, no cat and no resonator on the exhaust









im not a huge fan of the r rear valence, i liked the wider exhaust tip placement on the 04s better.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ and i get a ton of carbon out the exhaust with huge injectors, no cat and no resonator on the exhaust









Particulate filter?


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Particulate filter?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (shortydub)*

well just ordered all the bumper stuff once it gets here i will have to paint it and i am just waiting on eurojet to get back with me for a price


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

It's real purty!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

why you makin me jealous


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Cause its easier to sit at my desk and post pictures than to go back in the shop and install it on the car


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

lol we have the same work mentality


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*










the delfi's are nice... i like the greddy to..even has a warning but it might be 2 jdm fo YoU. 30psi but it is in bar.. alot of people dont like the bar deal.. i thought you had the aem electronic boost gauge / controller?








The hks's actually goes to 2.5 bar ... even a lil bit more










_Modified by b00stin_02917 at 9:07 AM 5-15-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (b00stin_02917)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b00stin_02917* »_ i thought you had the aem electronic boost gauge / controller?


i do but if you don't hook up the controller the gauge displays an error message so it's no good to me cuz the factory n75 controls boost awesome and is adjustable threw the revo sps+


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have the r32 ej catback and it is LOUD as hell at WOT.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (twinkers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinkers* »_I have the r32 ej catback and it is LOUD as hell at WOT.
 that wont be news for jeff


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

i recieved my warranty autotech fuel pump today, clearly this new revision is made from new materials and their were also some other small design changes...i am stick with the apr pump that seems to be working well in my car...since autotech owed me this one under warranty i got it up for sale in the classified i will install it into a brand new pump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by [email protected] at 11:49 AM 5-16-2008_


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

whoa i see design changes in the autotech .....


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_whoa i see design changes in the autotech .....

Just treated differently really other than that the same.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i was gonna get this one but i thought it was a little over the top









Pu**y


----------



## WallyGTI (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey jc wana do a DIY on a clutch install since no one can give me any information. thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (WallyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WallyGTI* »_Hey jc wana do a DIY on a clutch install since no one can give me any information. thanks.

what exactly do you need to know, i did it in december and didn't really take to many pictures..all the pics i took are on the first couple pages, the trans was out this week to change the slave cylinder i wish i would have been asked this earlier i could have takin more step by step pictures..to be honest it's not a scary as it looks it's not any different then any other vw really


----------



## WallyGTI (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yea Ive been following your thread and saw the early pics...I guess more than anything I need the torque specs for the new clutch components. 
Is that the CV joint held up by a bungy cord? Also what did you use to support the engine? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (WallyGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WallyGTI* »_Yea Ive been following your thread and saw the early pics...I guess more than anything I need the torque specs for the new clutch components. 
Is that the CV joint held up by a bungy cord? Also what did you use to support the engine? Thanks

i will check torque on the flywheel later for you, pressure plate is 13nm of the top of my head, cv joints yes are held up with bungy cords in the picture but when installing the trans i take the driver side one all the way out, and to support the engine i use a vw engine cradle but you can get them from snap on, mac or sears


----------



## WallyGTI (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks man. I just bought a bentley manual so that should help. Man my wife's gonna kill me soon.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (WallyGTI)*

painted and installed the R32 rear today, running no exhaust at the moment my Eurojet exhaust will be here this friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anybody going to limerock this weekend to watch the races???










_Modified by [email protected] at 9:50 AM 5-18-2008_


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
anybody going to limerock this weekend to watch the races???

Me!


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

i might go up there on saturday, they dont have anything going on on sunday right??


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (VWRacer21)*

rigs in thursday,
practice friday
practice/qualifying races saturday
no engines allowed sunday
races monday.
I maybe there friday/saturday still deciding.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ill be there with jeff on sat


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_rigs in thursday,
practice friday
practice/qualifying races saturday
no engines allowed sunday
races monday.
I maybe there friday/saturday still deciding.

chris you should come up maybe we can spend a little time with my car and see if everything is to your standards still and if so thats one step closer to a production file


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
anybody going to limerock this weekend to watch the races???

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:50 AM 5-18-2008_
 
Me and Sam going up for the race monday .LMK if you want to meet up







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
chris you should come up maybe we can spend a little time with my car and see if everything is to your standards still and if so thats one step closer to a production file









I'll be up North, just trying to decide if I am actually going to head up early to make the race and give some of the teams we sponsor a hand or not even leave GA till Saturday. Its just a matter of being away for just over a week vs almost 2 weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sounds good


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

we should start a list of everyone going to limerock to make sure we all meet up, i will be their saturday with jr, who else will be their on saturday?


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_we should start a list of everyone going to limerock to make sure we all meet up, i will be their saturday with jr, who else will be their on saturday?

Man...sometimes I wish I still lived up in Jersey! It sucks not having a large group of dubbers down in SC!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

take a weekend trip up
should be a fun trip i plan on hitting every titty bar on the way home









Beer + titties + fast cars = lots o fun










_Modified by [email protected] at 7:31 AM 5-19-2008_


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_take a weekend trip up
should be a fun trip i plan on hitting every titty bar on the way home








Beer + titties + fast cars = lots o fun

















May just have to do that!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_take a weekend trip up
should be a fun trip i plan on hitting every titty bar on the way home








Beer + titties + fast cars = lots o fun










This is CT not Canda and he is coming from SC where pretty much anything is legal..








Ryan, I'll pick you up wednesday night.. but I'm staying for a week so you'll have to find your own ride back








GSM will be heading back to SC you can sit in the race car in the trailer, I'm sure they wouldn't mind...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok so far we got 
1) me
2) jr
3) [email protected]
anyone else ryan you gonna come up


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

if there are a bunch of people going and your from jersey we should all cruz together


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Damn...you guys are awesome! I really wish I could make it this weekend, but I have a wedding that my GF is dragging me to.







Hey Chris...next time you plan on heading up that way though...I would definitely like to know so I can make arrangements to finally get up! I can't thank you enough for the offer though man!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

Yeah no problem, I head up every few months to see my parents and work on my house. Probably won't be going again not for work until august/sept though.
Jeff were you going up just saturday? or going up earlier?
I was hoping some people were camping at the track but not sure if its not allowed or they just aren't, half the fun was going to be goofing around and bbqing at the track at night. So I may not head up there till saturday so I'd miss the race.. need to decide quickly.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

as far as i know jr just wanted to head up saturday, if he could chime in and fill me in on the details??


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yeah no problem, I head up every few months to see my parents and work on my house. Probably won't be going again not for work until august/sept though.


Chris...just let me know man!!! Definitely want to get up there and see everyone (in person)...finally be able to put a face with a name! I'll bring a suitcase full of booze (whatever you like)!!!


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I would like to go Early sat morning unless we go friday night, My car will be there on display for APR
don't really have much info just kind of winging it!!!! it makes it more fun!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_I would like to go Early sat morning unless we go friday night, My car will be there on display for APR
don't really have much info just kind of winging it!!!! it makes it more fun!!

im down for friday night


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I may be down, no promises yet.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*

installed my new cobalt boost gauge into the AWE vent pod last night, didn't fit easy needed some modifcation and a custom bracket to hold it into the pod because it sits deeper into the vent than the AWE "rattle box" gauge
i will take and post some pics tonight of it


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

so far their are 5 or 6 of us meeting up for limerock this weekend, if anyone else wants to join us we are meeting at mardigras "gentlemens club" in springfield, mass. it's about an hour and a half away from limerock in CT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif let me or jr "thebox" know if you are going to meet up









edit: we will be their around 10-11 tonight


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:09 AM 5-23-2008_


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Haha, always classy!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

look what just walked threw the door to finish up my R32 rear end








thanks john & joel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



















_Modified by [email protected] at 12:08 PM 5-23-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I helped too


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I helped too









fixed and look i even put you first


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Damn, wish I could go but it looks like I'm out. :-(


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*

your gonna miss out on a good time


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Sweet! That exhaust sounds AWESOME w/ the ATP downpipe and no cat. 
I ended up cutting the resonator out to fit it... sounds sooo nasty. <3


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

just threw the exhaust on real quick, it looks, fits and sounds awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by [email protected] at 3:46 PM 5-23-2008_


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looks good fits alot nicer then the old one. no more dirty bumper. now hurry up and get to my house http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

Crazy how much those tips grow when they get hot eh? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KingofCancer (Oct 8, 2005)

shouldn't the tips be in further and higher into the arches? curious cuz i want the same set up.


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

what tires do you have on there? falken azenis?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_what tires do you have on there? falken azenis?

What tires came stock on your MS3?


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (syntrix)*

looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

yes sir they are the 615's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and Arin you deff missed some crazy fun


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (syntrix)*

potenzas just like everyone else. I'm on falken 912 all-seasons but ive been looking into the azenis 615's. i saw them on an m3 project i've wrenched on, they're sick.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

they suck when it is under 70 out, but once it hits 70 i do a couple second gear rolling burn outs from like 30 to 60 mph in second and then they are nice and sticky and then i get to go have the real fun when they actually stick in second gear


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_just threw the exhaust on real quick, it looks, fits and sounds awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















_Modified by [email protected] at 3:46 PM 5-23-2008_

looks sweet! my favorite color too!

i remember seein your car handicapped at ShowNGo... the rear above the exhaust was all sooted up, i thought it looked beastly








any pics of that??


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

lol no pictures but i am sure this bumper will look the same soon enough


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

hmmm. so the 615's would be AWESOME in 90degree texas heat eh?


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

































HAHAHA This was A great weekend


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (TheBox)*

HAHAHHHA
I can't stop laughing


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

o man who let me drink that much, booze and stripers get the best of me


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

strippers get the best of most men...dont let it get u down!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_ HAHAHHHA
I can't stop laughing















 
Hahahaha . Have fun when your young LOL


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

This weekend turned out pretty good!!! funny sh#t


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Dont drink and post. ;-)


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*

Yea thats what Jeff was doing. I was like WTF man are you really on the Tex


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBox)*

hit 20k miles last night so that means their is 2k miles on my APR fuel pump rev'ing it to 8k so i will pull it and take pictures of the cam follower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i am confident it will look good as new


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_hit 20k miles last night so that means their is 2k miles on my APR fuel pump rev'ing it to 8k so i will pull it and take pictures of the cam follower http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i am confident it will look good as new
 
Jeff Look closely under a magnifying glass on the top of the follower when you do inspect the pump, look for small flat spots on the top too see if the follower has been floating and hitting the cam . 
I would bet if some one designed a spring with more pressure that doesn't coil bind it would have a better chance to survive at constant higher revs .
Maybe Justin ( Enginred ) can chime in on this for you .







Bob.G
edit to add 
if someone made a follower a little bit ligher in weight that might be the ticket also



_Modified by rracerguy717 at 7:48 AM 5-27-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*

i am gonna try to remember my good camera today so i should get some pretty decent pics, im sure it will have no abnormal wear


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_










LOL


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i am gonna try to remember my good camera today so i should get some pretty decent pics, im sure it will have no abnormal wear

Get a tripod, mount it on a ball of clay, and take some macro shots from several different angles under and over exposed. ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*

ok i dont have any equipment that involved lol


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Get a tripod, mount it on a ball of clay, and take some macro shots from several different angles under and over exposed. ;-)

JUST SAY NO TO HDR!!!


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
JUST SAY NO TO HDR!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

everything is looking good i will check again in a few thousand miles


----------



## GTIBOIL (Jan 24, 2007)

im not entirely educated on all the parts of engines in general, what i a cam follower and things u just took pics and posted about?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (GTIBOIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIBOIL* »_im not entirely educated on all the parts of engines in general, what i a cam follower and things u just took pics and posted about?

read threw here and you will see what we are talking about
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3750088


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

New follower looks great JC. Looks like you had a great weekend as well. Sorry I couldn't make it...hopefully next time I can be in the gutter with you man :wink:


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

yea man you should have come up. good times hahaha


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (TheBox)*

yeah...sounds like I need to bring a lot of $1 next time


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_yeah...sounds like I need to bring a lot of $1 next time









you don't need alot of money just be like jr, he found some dude at the bar that was showing some "special interest" in jr and was buying him his drinks all night and giving him dollars to give to the women


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Hey JC, the follower is looking good. I am going to check my follower maybe today. As you know I have the KMD fuel pump kit(you installed)!!! I will let everyone know how it looks! I have about 2500 to 3000 miles on it right now!


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

If it doe not look good, maybe you can get me a discount on APR FP


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lour32)*

lol you got to talk to keith i don't got an account their or anything but they were running a special a couple weeks ago he might be able to do something for you


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you don't need alot of money just be like jr, he found some dude at the bar that was showing some "special interest" in jr and was buying him his drinks all night and giving him dollars to give to the women








 
JR...what's your secret?


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

Holy crap i forgot all about that!!!! so I was a bar whore that night what can i say!! Well when are we going balc there?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Hey Jeff 
I know It's been a while, I've been working crazy hours.
I just wanted to know whats the agenda for the car? More track visits?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Hey Jeff 
I know It's been a while, I've been working crazy hours.
I just wanted to know whats the agenda for the car? More track visits? 

yeah i been really busy too dre, as of right now their is still nothing new..just going to finish off the regular software then when chris is ready we are going to try something new for the built motor guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

no changes in the car but went to the track just for fun tonight, i went [email protected] four times in a row all with 1.8x sixty foots, the car feels awesome and is so consistant


----------



## wilytech (Feb 23, 2008)

This is a great thread...just read cover to, eh, here


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (wilytech)*

when are we going to do a pull?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

when i got 450whp like you


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Follower check! How many miles have you gone since the last check?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_Follower check! How many miles have you gone since the last check?









500 and today i bought a new R32 so i am now a proud owner of that too, Deep blue w/ nav


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_when i got 450whp like you









lol sounds good. you did buy that car. you are crazy man. just turbo that !


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_500 and today i bought a new R32 so i am now a proud owner of that too, Deep blue w/ nav









I'm assuming you moved the R6?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
500 and today i bought a new R32 so i am now a proud owner of that too, Deep blue w/ nav









for the girlfriend? or just to be a mkV pimp?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

F cars, buy some f-ing land!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*

R6 is gone, i put it on ebay and it sold in 1 day..i guess i should have asked more than 6500 lol, me and my girl are going to split the car so between us we will have the GTI, civic and R32..if the price is right on the VF GT35R turbo kit for the R32 it will be getting that treatment shortly


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_F cars, buy some f-ing land!

LMAO!








R-E-A-D-A-B-O-O-KAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_R6 is gone, i put it on ebay and it sold in 1 day..i guess i should have asked more than 6500 lol, me and my girl are going to split the car so between us we will have the GTI, civic and R32..if the price is right on the VF GT35R turbo kit for the R32 it will be getting that treatment shortly









I made a rather large post about their DSG testing... what have they done so far?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
I made a rather large post about their DSG testing... what have they done so far?

not sure what testing if any they have done but i know they down tuned the stage 1 hp figures for the DSG over the euro mk5 6spd's and mk4 R32 figures


----------



## FSIGarage (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (sasha18T)*

did you have a blue 20th before?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (FSIGarage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSIGarage* »_did you have a blue 20th before?

yeah this one


































_Modified by [email protected] at 5:37 AM 6-10-2008_


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

that 20th is nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

yo idk if ur the same dude but last friday i was at island drag way in hacketstown, saw a united grey gti run 12.7......was that you?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (dmitry88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmitry88* »_yo idk if ur the same dude but last friday i was at island drag way in hacketstown, saw a united grey gti run *[email protected] four times*......was that you?

fixed that for you







yeah that was me, did you come introduce yourself i met a couple new people up their..this weekend i have a wedding but i should be back up their the following friday after that


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yeah this one









_Modified by [email protected] at 5:37 AM 6-10-2008_
when the hell did you have those wheels and what did you do with them


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_when the hell did you have those wheels and what did you do with them









i sold them right before you started at douglas i think you started somewhere around when i was putting the car back to stock or maybe a little earlier like when i was doing cams..i loved those wheels but they were to much of a pita for my lazy ass to keep clean


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ill be running too


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yeah this one

































_Modified by [email protected] at 5:37 AM 6-10-2008_


sickkk 20th! what was your best ET and trap? what were the mods?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

full race manifold, gt3071R revo tuned went [email protected]








once it had a built motor, GT30/40R and 034efi it was never tuned properly before being parted out


----------



## GLIzzie (Sep 6, 2007)

is the 'race manifold' going to be available to the general public.. and is that the tune that would be released? 


_Modified by GLIzzie at 8:56 PM 6-10-2008_


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (GLIzzie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIzzie* »_is the 'race manifold' going to be available to the general public.. and is that the tune that would be released?

By "Full Race," he was referring to the manufacturer of the manifold.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (GLIzzie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIzzie* »_is the 'race manifold' going to be available to the general public.. and is that the tune that would be released? 

_Modified by GLIzzie at 8:56 PM 6-10-2008_

exactly what ruso said, visit http://www.full-race.com and the revo tuning is the same software they have had for years for the GT30R


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

And don't forget, we're talking about the 1.8T here.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

full-race def makes great stuff. pricey but amazing quality


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_full race manifold, gt3071R revo tuned went [email protected]

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

nah i didnt intruduce myself cuz i saw your car run then came home and check out the forums to see what the hell that was. haha i got mkv gli, i want the gti hopefully by the end of summer. i was with my buddy in the fox buddy 5.0 with a procharger


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (dmitry88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmitry88* »_nah i didnt intruduce myself cuz i saw your car run then came home and check out the forums to see what the hell that was. haha i got mkv gli, i want the gti hopefully by the end of summer. i was with my buddy in the fox buddy 5.0 with a procharger

was it the dark blue GLI? if so i saw you and your buddy, the kid that was parked next to me with a 5.0 had a 150 shot and made an 11.7 pass it was pretty nasty beside the rust holes scattered threw out the car lol


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Jeff, if you see a black 07 2500 cummins there its my cousin. He oddly kind of also looks like me, only one with red hair and a goatee, well because the rest are female.. Let me know what its running, haven't spoken to him but my dad said my uncle mentioned it was getting pretty quick.
I think he is building a mustang with my uncle also but don't think its done yet.


----------



## nick2.0Tgti (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_07 2500 cummins .... it was getting pretty quick.


i remember seeing a 2500 run at island like 2-3 weeks ago. i dont remember what it ran though


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (nick2.0Tgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick2.0Tgti* »_

i remember seeing a 2500 run at island like 2-3 weeks ago. i dont remember what it ran though

When I saw it around christmas it had a sticker in the back window like "dodge makes it cummins shakes it" or something like that.
if some one knows what its running let me know


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nah mines white, i didnt run. but that wasnt my buddies 5.0 he wishes. hes is 13s but 12s if he launched the damn thing, sick of breakin stuff tho http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (dmitry88)*

i will keep my eyes out for any fast trucks, one time when i was on stock turbo still my boys dodge diesel truck smoked me out of a toll both i was like wtf lol


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i will keep my eyes out for any fast trucks, one time when i was on stock turbo still my boys dodge diesel truck smoked me out of a toll both i was like wtf lol

lol owned


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

R32 J/c congrats ....hope you like it


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5Rabbit* »_R32 J/c congrats ....hope you like it 

already have an evoms intake from BSH on the way and as soon as eurojet gets their exhaust done joel knows i want one, and i am in the middle of talking to [email protected] about beta testing their stage 1 turbo kit for the MK5 R


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Should have waited for the R32 intake we are releasing too, you know so everything matches


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Should have waited for the R32 intake we are releasing too, you know so everything matches










damn man i didn't know you were releasing one


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sweet .....my car is being fixed now hope to be up and running soon. 
VF turbo R32 nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5Rabbit* »_sweet .....my car is being fixed now hope to be up and running soon. 
VF turbo R32 nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it's in the works with vf right now, things are looking like they are deff going to happen in the near future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and what was wrong with the FSI?


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
and what was wrong with the FSI?

just waiting on some parts som e the body shop can put it back together and paint..


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

o yeah duh i forgot about that


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_and i am in the middle of talking to [email protected] about beta testing their stage 1 turbo kit for the MK5 R









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NINj4 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Eurojet should make a thread of all their new releases coming out with pics of their new 2.0T intake


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (NINj4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NINj4* »_Eurojet should make a thread of all their new releases coming out with pics of their new 2.0T intake









i think they are going to debut alot at waterfest so i think we all might be waiting until then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i think they are going to debut alot at waterfest so i think we all might be waiting until then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Gahhhh i dont want to wait untill then to buy an intake. come onnnnnnn eurojet!


----------



## mr.gti7 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: (ShutItDown)*

kinda off topic...but atp rates the 3071 for 500 hp how is this possible iirc your last dyno was 379. lower comp pistons? 35lbs of boost? im just curious 380whp is more than enough for me


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (mr.gti7)*

stock CR, probably 20psi at peak hp


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

picked up the new car today so here are some pics of the GTI and R32 together now that i have both








intake is on the way and exhaust should be on the way as soon as it is released http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sexy a5s cars man!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Basterd! Good luck on the R32 turbo, bro I can say first hand VF makes very high quality stuff. I wish I had a manual so I could go RSR. But with the DSG I'm kinda in uncharted waters


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Hot like a robot.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*

for being n/a and stock the car is actually really fun to drive


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

My salesman called me up to take a test drive and I must say, I enjoyed it. my car was s2+ at the time, and was quicker, but the car felt solid and the awd in the turns felt great.


----------



## mr.gti7 (Feb 11, 2007)

500hp at only 20 psi? with the 3071? how much boost are you running now? do you know what the max psi is or how much our engines can handle?


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (mr.gti7)*

should have bought it at trend vw, could have got ya a deal


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (dmitry88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmitry88* »_should have bought it at trend vw, could have got ya a deal

i work at douglas vw, trust me i got a deal


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mr.gti7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.gti7* »_500hp at only 20 psi? with the 3071? how much boost are you running now? do you know what the max psi is or how much our engines can handle?

20psi made 379whp uncorrect, ATP claims the kit is 500hp capable..but the don't go into specifics such as boost, tuning, fuel, compression etc


----------



## mr.gti7 (Feb 11, 2007)

how much boost can you get out of the 3071? 25...30psi?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mr.gti7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.gti7* »_how much boost can you get out of the 3071? 25...30psi? 

you can crank the boost well into the 30's but that doesn't mean it will be efficient


----------



## mr.gti7 (Feb 11, 2007)

ok im a newb so can you explain why it wont be efficient. with forged internals how much boost can the engine handle safely, i want to have this car for a long time.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mr.gti7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.gti7* »_ok im a newb so can you explain why it wont be efficient. with forged internals how much boost can the engine handle safely, i want to have this car for a long time.

when the turbo starts to run out of flow is when it will begin to become non efficient for a short answer, and boost vs reliability comes down to how exactly you build the engine, components used, compression and fuel all play huge factors


----------



## mr.gti7 (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks i think i understand. one more question. at stock CR is 30+ psi safe?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mr.gti7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.gti7* »_thanks i think i understand. one more question. at stock CR is 30+ psi safe? 

that is something that is really up to how the car is tuned, if you get to the point that you have to hold back on the tuning in order to hit 30psi then yes you can make it safe but you might sacrafice power, boost is not always power some times you can make more with less if you understand what i am saying


----------



## mr.gti7 (Feb 11, 2007)

not to thread jack, but what do you think about tapp's 3071 set up? something like 450 to the wheels....oh and do you have any idea what you 0-60 is? ball park it if you dont know.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mr.gti7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.gti7* »_not to thread jack, but what do you think about tapp's 3071 set up? something like 450 to the wheels....oh and do you have any idea what you 0-60 is? ball park it if you dont know.

no idea what 0-60 is, and the tapp car is not a 3071, with that said you have to remember that different turbo's yeild different power number at the same boost and also same turbo's with different flanges do also, meaning a t25 .82 housing would be similar to a .63 T3 housing and a .82 T3 housing would be similar to a .63 T4 housing and a V-band housing would be similar too...i don't honestly know


----------



## 20vGetta (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wow I just spent 2 hours looking at your thread lol. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the mk5s dude! when are you going to turbo the r32? haha


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (20vGetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vGetta* »_wow I just spent 2 hours looking at your thread lol. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the mk5s dude! when are you going to turbo the r32? haha

as soon as VF gets me my kit in 10 weeks


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I still say a gt3076r is perfect for the car. 
Jeff didnt you want to upgrade?
that o2q trans for my gt35r...lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I still say a gt3076r is perfect for the car. 
Jeff didnt you want to upgrade?
that o2q trans for my gt35r...lol

im thinking about selling my car


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
im thinking about selling my car









I challenge you to keep a car for more then 3 years


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I challenge you to keep a car for more then 3 years
















i wouldn't let my car go, atleast not anytime soon, i have just had such an awesome time driving the new R i have had the GTI in hiding


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I challenge you to keep a car for more then 3 years









I'd fail that challenge. 6 months is hard enough!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
I'd fail that challenge. 6 months is hard enough!

Yeah you're on my ridiculous list as well as the moderator on here [email protected]
I buy new cars all the time I just never sell the old ones.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_







i wouldn't let my car go, atleast not anytime soon, i have just had such an awesome time driving the new R i have had the GTI in hiding

Good,
But I have a hard time believing driving an automatic NA car is more fun then your gti!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Good,
But I have a hard time believing driving an automatic NA car is more fun then your gti!

it's a different type of fun, it is by far the most fun stock vw i have ever driven except an 04 R32


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

my puppy watched me leave in my R32 tonight and when i returned home he was trying to send me a message to keep focused on the FSI
























drivergear has a bunch of cool new stuff since they changed companies


----------



## 20vGetta (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thats pimp, hows the GTi Running, what are you going to do next to it?


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
im thinking about selling my car









ok, lets look at some facts here. 
1 your GTI is quicker
2 your GTI looks better
3 your GTI is a manual
4 your GTI is quicker
you can leave it when you reach 400whp and run 11's


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (20vGetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vGetta* »_thats pimp, hows the GTi Running, what are you going to do next to it?

i have been crazy busy the last couple weeks, the next step is to go back to the dyno and make 350whp again on 93oct to establish base runs and then i want to use the watermeth and work with revo to turn the timing up to make more power using the sps+..after that we will *most likely* take it a step farther and use a bigger map sensor to further turn up the boost on 93oct and once we have reached our limit their i will start playing with the timing on the sps+ more..dyno time is hard to come by these days (its not cheap)


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:09 AM 6-18-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

You have one ugly azz foot jeff lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_You have one ugly azz foot jeff lol








thanks, track tonight?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I forgot. what pressure is the intank fsi regulated at again?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I forgot. what pressure is the intank fsi regulated at again?

varies between 4bar-6.5bar


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I forgot. what pressure is the intank fsi regulated at again?
get the out of tank inline pump that comes on the new TDI's.... it runs at 10 BAR....when i tested it in training it ran at 11.1 BAR


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

good info....thanks Pat and Jeff


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

new person best times tonight at the track i got 3 passes, all on 93oct in the tank http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
run 1
60'...1.835
330...5.299
1/8...8.030
mph...92.49
1000...10.383
1/4...12.342
mph...116.35
run 2
60'...1.948
330...5.516
1/8...8.281
mph...91.65
1000...10.613
1/4...12.563
mph...117.52
run 3
60'...1.939
330...5.465
1/8...8.234
mph...91.48
1000...10.575
1/4...12.537
mph...115.87


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

1/4...12.342

dayuuummm. slicks i can only assume?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_new person best times tonight at the track i got 3 passes, all on 93oct in the tank http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
run 1
60'...1.835
330...5.299
1/8...8.030
mph...92.49
1000...10.383
1/4...12.342
mph...116.35
run 2
60'...1.948
330...5.516
1/8...8.281
mph...91.65
1000...10.613
1/4...12.563
mph...117.52
run 3
60'...1.939
330...5.465
1/8...8.234
mph...91.48
1000...10.575
1/4...12.537
mph...115.87

Awwwwwwwwwww sheezy 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_1/4...12.342

dayuuummm. slicks i can only assume?

yeah slicks, but i still cant pull a 1.7 sixty foot maybe cuz this car is 500 pounds heavier than my mk4 was when it went [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

now that i have 3k miles on the new cam, follower and APR fuel pump rev'ing to 8k here are some updated pics everything looks good as new


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_now that i have 3k miles on the new cam, follower and APR fuel pump rev'ing to 8k here are some updated pics everything looks good as new


















uhhh is it me or does it look broken on the left side?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (ShutItDown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShutItDown* »_
uhhh is it me or does it look broken on the left side?

it does look broken, but what you are seeing is the circlip on the outside of the cam follower


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

oh alright. i see what you mean now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ *rev'ing to 8k*

I HATE YOU


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

HD Camera is ready.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Patryk R32)*

looks like its gonna rain


----------



## Couch Gentleman (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_looks like its gonna rain









good for traction right?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Couch Gentleman)*

my best run tonight was [email protected] and then i had some trouble later in the night, track was prep'd horrible...AWD cars only being able to pull 1.8 sixty foots is pathedic, o well maybe next time


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_my best run tonight was [email protected] and then i had some trouble later in the night, track was prep'd horrible...AWD cars only being able to pull 1.8 sixty foots is pathedic, o well maybe next time 


the rwd i was in was cut 1.6's on MT drags, and a whole bunch of 1.8's


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_
the rwd i was in was cut 1.6's on MT drags, and a whole bunch of 1.8's









that thing was sick, i finally cut a 1.81 sixty foot and was on pace to make a quicker pass than my 12.34 but thats when i started to have a little engine trouble, fourth gear just shut down and i coasted to a [email protected]


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Did you figure out whats wrong?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Did you figure out whats wrong?

pm'd you andre, and stop by my work today


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ok


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

here is the break down of my best run from last night before i started having issues
60'... 1.89
330... 5.356
1/8... 8.096
MPH... 91.97
1000...10.432
1/4... 12.381
MPH... 116.32
Video of the run to come tonight


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

dude idk where ur slip is but i definetly just reviewed one of the videos and your best pass was 12.34 @ 116.09


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_dude idk where ur slip is but i definetly just reviewed one of the videos and your best pass was 12.34 @ 116.09

really the slip they printed said 12.38...post the video let me see for myself


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
really the slip they printed said 12.38...post the video let me see for myself
video is coming dude....converting takes so long in HD...gotta go thru 2 different programs before i put it on vimeo...


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

where do u work so i can get paid to fford these parts too, nice list and u say thats a batch? i'd love to see what an all out project looks like. nice car


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Josein06GLI)*

i work at a vw dealer parts department, if your looking to make big money it's not the place for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if your 23 and a loser that still lives at home with mom, dad and your girlfriend then you can build an all out car


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i work at a vw dealer parts department, if your looking to make big money it's not the place for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if your 23 and a loser that still lives at home with mom, dad and your girlfriend then you can build an all out car









Must be a full house...do you and your GF get the same room or separate...just kidding man.







Did you find that mount by chance?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

o **** i forgot to look







i was helping andre order up some goodies all day, and work was crazyness today, i promise first thing monday mourning i will take pics


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*VIDEO PREMIER: [email protected] vs thebox*
http://www.vimeo.com/1249845


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

o damn what the hell was my reaction time that run? 2 hours?








and that is strange that my time slip came up 12.38 and the time on the tower was 12.34...that makes me wonder what the time on the tower was on the run my time slip said 12.34 last friday










_Modified by [email protected] at 7:49 PM 6-28-2008_


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_o damn what the hell was my reaction time that run? 2 hours?








and that is strange that my time slip came up 12.38 and the time on the tower was 12.34...that makes me wonder what the time on the tower was on the run my time slip said 12.34 last friday









_Modified by [email protected] at 7:49 PM 6-28-2008_
what did jr's time come up on the time slip? i think i saw 12.97 @ 107 mph


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_o **** i forgot to look







i was helping andre order up some goodies all day, and work was crazyness today, i promise first thing monday mourning i will take pics

No worries man. Thanks.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

Well my car is running like poooop...
need to do some diag


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (TheBox)*

i think all you need jr is a gas station that puts 93 in their 93 tanks, your car takes off nice and then you get in those higher gears and it seems like the computer is pulling back the way is slows down up top
and btw pat that HD camera is awesome


----------



## bryn (Jan 6, 2005)

so are you broke yet? how much in credit card bills for this project?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (bryn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bryn* »_so are you broke yet? how much in credit card bills for this project?

yea right....that's bill gates step son.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (bryn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bryn* »_so are you broke yet? how much in credit card bills for this project?

i only have a credit card balance of 1k, i only have two credit cards in my name, im not rich i only make 45K a year, i work at a dealer..it takes dedication and a g/f that is very much into cars and racing too.. Next up for this car i am going to buy a spare engine and not just slap rods and pistons in i am going to do it top to botttom with lower compression and a bigger turbo


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i only have a credit card balance of 1k, i only have two credit cards in my name, im not rich i only make 45K a year, i work at a dealer..it takes dedication and a g/f that is very much into cars and racing too.. Next up for this car i am going to buy a spare engine and not just slap rods and pistons in i am going to do it top to botttom with lower compression and a bigger turbo










find me a job, i need to finish my project.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_

find me a job, i need to finish my project.









haha, that might be a long commute for you







and btw i found my problem from friday night i had blown the rear pcv hose off the back on my valve cover thats why i was onlying hitting 15psi when i went [email protected], put the hose back on with a quality zip tie







and car runs awesome again


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i only have a credit card balance of 1k, i only have two credit cards in my name, im not rich i only make 45K a year, i work at a dealer..it takes dedication and a g/f that is very much into cars and racing too.. Next up for this car i am going to buy a spare engine and not just slap rods and pistons in i am going to do it top to botttom with lower compression and a bigger turbo









I can take care of that balance for you. 
I'll give you a hint : sounds like "6 spd trans"


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

WOW you reeled him in nasty







. It was nice run though to the both of ya. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
yea right....that's bill gates step son.


----------



## bryn (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected]glas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i only have a credit card balance of 1k, i only have two credit cards in my name, im not rich i only make 45K a year, i work at a dealer..it takes dedication and a g/f that is very much into cars and racing too.. Next up for this car i am going to buy a spare engine and not just slap rods and pistons in i am going to do it top to botttom with lower compression and a bigger turbo









i bet you still living with your parents and your GF with you too! just busting your balls. still a nice REAL build up thread!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I can take care of that balance for you. 
I'll give you a hint : sounds like "6 spd trans"

you wish







i am scared if i sell the trans i will blow mine up


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yea I wish now I bought 6spd.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_Yea I wish now I bought 6spd.









thats funny cuz after buying my R32 i wish i had bought my GTI in DSG now and done the HPA clutch upgrade


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yea well $2700 for just to upgrade you stock clutch packs is kinda nuts.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_Yea well $2700 for just to upgrade you stock clutch packs is kinda nuts.









well if you haven't been able to tell by now i do have a few "nuts and bolts" loose


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
thats funny cuz after buying my R32 i wish i had bought my GTI in DSG now and done the HPA clutch upgrade








i thought by now you would of figured out that launch control sucks. Maybe when you run it @ the track and run 2.3 60' with an AWD car, you will figure it out.


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

what dealer do you work at?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (brian92390)*

Douglas


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

haha that makes sense


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (brian92390)*

We will be in a 60'x30' tent at waterfest, and i am also currently trying to work with the owners to open a seperate motorsports division in sight here. What could be better than getting your aftermarket parts installed at the dealer and still maintaining your full factory warranty? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thats sweet ........ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

hey ryan here are those pictures you needed of the stock GTI engine mounts


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

JC,
Your awesome man...I can't see them at work, but I will be sure to take a look as soon as I get home. Thanks again man!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

and here is the trans mount ryan


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
thats funny cuz after buying my R32 i wish i had bought my GTI in DSG now and done the HPA clutch upgrade

Get the new DSG from the TT-S, and post DIY, AWD conv.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL_3grab* »_
Get the new DSG from the TT-S, and post DIY, AWD conv.









i am crazy not rich


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_










JC, thanks man...just what I needed. Can you tell exactly how this three prong part attaches to the rest of the mount? It looks like it is just wedged in the top of the mount against the rubber...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

seems like it is just pressed in to me, but i never actually took one apart


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We will be in a 60'x30' tent at waterfest, and i am also currently trying to work with the owners to open a seperate motorsports division in sight here. What could be better than getting your aftermarket parts installed at the dealer and still maintaining your full factory warranty? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'd definitely be a regular customer if you somehow got that to work out. hopefully i can stop by at waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
thats funny cuz after buying my R32 i wish i had bought my GTI in DSG now and done the HPA clutch upgrade









I don't know you anymore!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I don't know you anymore!








im getting lazy in my old age lol


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

your not old ........ LOL


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We will be in a 60'x30' tent at waterfest, and i am also currently trying to work with the owners to open a seperate motorsports division in sight here. What could be better than getting your aftermarket parts installed at the dealer and still maintaining your full factory warranty? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_







im getting lazy in my old age lol

23


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

well atleast i feel old


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5Rabbit* »_your not old ........ LOL 

but he is lazy...lmao


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Do one little swap and your too tired to give us updates...lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

if i had any updates trust me i would update







just hoping to get one last nice little surprise before waterfest that should make me run a little quicker and faster







only time will tell


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Jeff I got some mounts coming for you....Sit tighT!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Jeff I got some mounts coming for you....Sit tighT!


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know if this has already been asked but how you get the oil cap down that low? I mean I figure you removed the piece making it sit high but how did do you that?


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (SilverStoneMk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverStoneMk4* »_I don't know if this has already been asked but how you get the oil cap down that low? I mean I figure you removed the piece making it sit high but how did do you that?

Right after the engine is shut down (still hot), take a pipe wrench (or similar) and twist off the extension...pretty simple...even a few light taps against the extension will help to loosen the glue that holds it intact.


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i only have a credit card balance of 1k, i only have two credit cards in my name, im not rich i only make 45K a year, i work at a dealer..it takes dedication and a g/f that is very much into cars and racing too.. Next up for this car i am going to buy a spare engine and not just slap rods and pistons in i am going to do it top to botttom with lower compression and a bigger turbo









I just wanted to add to this that dang 45k a year you must have been saving your money. It's not my business, but I mean I got dedication but after all those mods that's quite a budget! But i'm all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif's to your project came out awesome can't wait to see more of it later!!


_Modified by SilverStoneMk4 at 7:58 PM 7-6-2008_


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
Right after the engine is shut down (still hot), take a pipe wrench (or similar) and twist off the extension...pretty simple...even a few light taps against the extension will help to loosen the glue that holds it intact.

Thanks!! The stock oil cap still useable too??


_Modified by SilverStoneMk4 at 8:14 PM 7-6-2008_


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (SilverStoneMk4)*

Gas cap = oil cap...if so...yes


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Gas cap = oil cap...if so...yes


Whoops still got sand in my eyes, just got back from the beach thanks for the info man!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (SilverStoneMk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverStoneMk4* »_
I just wanted to add to this that dang 45k a year you must have been saving your money. It's not my business, but I mean I got dedication but after all those mods that's quite a budget! But i'm all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif's to your project came out awesome can't wait to see more of it later!!

_Modified by SilverStoneMk4 at 7:58 PM 7-6-2008_

yeah you could say i work a pretty tight budget







and i have an awesome supporting g/f too, and somewhere in the first ten pages of my thread it shows the oil neck ripped off and then the stock oil cap fits right on whats left of the valve cover http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yeah you could say i work a pretty tight budget







and i have an awesome supporting g/f too, and somewhere in the first ten pages of my thread it shows the oil neck ripped off and then the stock oil cap fits right on whats left of the valve cover http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

NICE! My wife is pretty understanding too and a good sport







, yeah I saw that in your thread the oil cap picture but doesn't explain how you made it lower. Or maybe I didnt see it







ACTUALLY I SAW IT NOW hehehe










_Modified by SilverStoneMk4 at 1:56 AM 7-8-2008_


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh yeah I did noticed that you have the hks bov how's the sound? Is it like having it on a supra or evo like the atmospheric sound? Or does it flutter like a diverter valve?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (SilverStoneMk4)*

i only drove with the HKS a couple times and then went back to using the stock DV, the stock DV is much smoother all around


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice cant wait to see you at WF14


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

yeah what ^ he said. 
JC, where will your car be at waterfest? are you gonna be running it at the track the whole time? I want to meet you in person. I have been following your thread since the beggining. a big inspiration to me and Im sure alot of mk5 ppl.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

i hope to get some better runs in than at show n go







my car will be mixed between the track, Douglas VW tent and also maybe the Revo tent


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

alright cool. I wish I could get saturday off to run the car on the track with you but sales is tough right now and another salesperson put in to have that day off.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_alright cool. I wish I could get saturday off to run the car on the track with you but sales is tough right now and another salesperson put in to have that day off. 

saturday i am working at the Douglas tent i will only be running my car sunday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif g/l man. hope the weather is good and you beat your best time. its always nice doing that. I hope we get mine squared away by then and running great. should have no problems but...... then again its me.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
saturday i am working at the Douglas tent i will only be running my car sunday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice man, I'm coming by to say hello for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*

sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bring me a beer


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Too bad this isnt on tap until November... I'd bring it to the show just to be as nerdy as possible.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*

nice


----------



## ny_turbo_b6 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

stiffy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i only drove with the HKS a couple times and then went back to using the stock DV, the stock DV is much smoother all around

Oh stalling issues? I'm running the stock dv too and it's not that bad!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (SilverStoneMk4)*

not stalling it just feels really smooth with the oem valve


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_not stalling it just feels really smooth with the oem valve

Oh I see, I too am using the stock dv unit, I did have the hks but I got pulled over and was warned a ticket so I took it off. I didn't like the forge unit. Who knows I might put the hks back on!










_Modified by SilverStoneMk4 at 1:38 AM 7-9-2008_


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*

will be stopping by the tent @ the Show


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

just recieved my new K sports from [email protected], height and 36 way dampening and rebound adjustable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...age=1


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

those look gorgeous. i was thinking about getting a BBK from K sport


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Lot going on there. It will be interesting to see if they actually worth it!
Hopefully you'll actually be able to adjust them properly.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Lot going on there. It will be interesting to see if they actually worth it!
Hopefully you'll actually be able to adjust them properly. 

i hope so otherwise the 5 pages of adjustment instructions they sent would be a waste







i hope these will help my 1.9 sixty foots into the high 1.7's


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice i was going to get a set my self but i think im going to do shocks instead.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5Rabbit* »_nice i was going to get a set my self but i think im going to do shocks instead.

i looked into koni adjustable shocks and they were 550 for the set of 4 so at that point i didn't feel it was worth it when i could spend slightly more and get way more for my money


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i looked into koni adjustable shocks and they were 550 for the set of 4 so at that point i didn't feel it was worth it when i could spend slightly more and get way more for my money

now get those bad boys in so we can scale and align that car to get those 60 foot times down. i REALLY like those camber plates. about time someone did something about that.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

if you want come down to the shop after work we are going to put them in


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*





























those look nice!!! how much??


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

cheap check out BSH's site i posted a link http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*









Are those what I think they are??? do they come with the kit?


----------



## [email protected]ouglas (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

yes and yes


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Flat out awesome JC. Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

Must be nice!!


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

Halloween edition lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

well it is installed i didn't have time to make final adjustments tonight or align it so i will do that tomorrow, the rear is set as stiff as possible and front are all the way stiff with one complete turn back towards soft..i was very surprised about how awesome it rides, i thought it would feel like a brick on wheels, despite the suspension being very tight like i wanted it to be it rides really really really nice, i am very pleased with these and wouldn't recommend anything else http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
big thanks to [email protected] for the suspension http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
big thanks to Patryk R32 for helping me with the install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/eastcoastminiz/007-5.jpg?t=1215659527/IMG]
[IMG]http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/eastcoastminiz/008-6.jpg?t=1215659544


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks flat out awesome man...you definitely don't play around when toys come in huh? Looks great JC!


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

well...i WAS excited about my springs...till i saw this(LOL)







...looks nice man!!!!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*

woot come on 60 fts!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_woot come on 60 fts!

got to check and see if my slicks still fit tomorrow, i noticed the slicks were slightly rubbing on the stock shock body when i took it all apart tonight so i think it might hit the spring perchs since they sit out alot more now, might need spacers now but i will have to check tomorrow and if so i guess i will be ordering those up as needed..anyone got a fender roller


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
anyone got a fender roller








The only good use for the widow maker


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

anyone local...and know how to use one with out cracking the paint


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Are you going to corner balance the car?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*

XXX008XXX is going to help me do that one day, but i don't know when we will get around to it..prob not before waterfest


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sweet JC...cant wait to see it ..


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looks good .....


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

How much camber does it allow?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*

not sure didn't get it on the rack yet, i would ask [email protected] he should have a good answer for us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_not sure didn't get it on the rack yet, i would ask [email protected] he should have a good answer for us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Would you consider making a hole in the rear tower, for quick adjustments ??


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL_3grab* »_How much camber does it allow?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Looking at the amount of adjustment my guess is about 2-3 degrees negative camber . 
Looks good Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif alot of value for the money on this kit. 
What type of shock travel is there when its on the ground maybe 2" left ??? Thanks Bob.G


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

What has to be removed to make adjustments or can it all be done while its installed?


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_What has to be removed to make adjustments or can it all be done while its installed?

You can adjust the front on the car
Rear must be removed, or a hole must be made


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_What has to be removed to make adjustments or can it all be done while its installed?
 
On the mkV the camber plates are under the plastic rain tray , prob can just pull one end up and slip under there for the adjustments if needed . 
IMO just set it for full negative camber and have your toe adjusted to zero and call it a day , I drove my mkiv GLI daily for 30K miles with no effect on tire wear , but I do rotate the tires every 5k miles when I do the oil change .







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the review! Even at full stiff these will ride great until you start to go REALLY low. Then...well you pick your compromise


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
What type of shock travel is there when its on the ground maybe 2" left ??? Thanks Bob.G









when you lower the car you can adjust the shock itself for desired shock travel, the instructions from K sport say when the car is sitting on the ground they want 1/3 of the piston to be inside of the shock and 2/3 of the piston to be exposed..awesome kit and to adjust any of the dampening setting you need to remove the shocks same with the camber adjustments..however you can adjust height by just jacking the car up breaking the locking ring loose and spinning the shock body by hand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_anyone local...and know how to use one with out cracking the paint









very very hard to do on MKV. i had mine professionally rolled, heated etc etc and the paint still cracked on the very bottom. not visible from outside but still needs to be touched up.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

and btw i am no suspension expert so i am going to align the car tonight into factory specs and then i am going to get XXX008XXX set it up for the track later on


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

anyone know if their is going to be a dyno at waterfest and if so what kind of dyno it will be?


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
..awesome kit and to adjust any of the dampening setting you need to remove the shocks same with the camber adjustments..

Even the front ??
I've read only the rear needs to be removed


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_and btw i am no suspension expert so i am going to align the car tonight into factory specs and then i am going to get XXX008XXX set it up for the track later on

bring it down here, we'll allign it for u


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*

i didn't look to make sure on the front but their is a good possibility of being able to get to it threw the hole in the strut tower, the strut location is going to change with camber adjustment so some people might be able to get to it others might not


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You can adjust the front dampening on the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Was the guide we supplied helpful?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You can adjust the front dampening on the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

good to know then i guess mine is going all the way to hard tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Was the guide we supplied helpful? 

yes it was awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the only thing i think should be added is that the slot for the strut to move in for camber adjustment needs to be facing left to right so people don't think to far into it and have everything facing in the right direction


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Can someone quickly explain why the RSB links to the coils in the rear? Just curious as the benefits...thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Can someone quickly explain why the RSB links to the coils in the rear? Just curious as the benefits...thanks.

do you mean towards the inner fender onthe front suspension? if so i put it in the same basic location as the factory ones


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Can someone quickly explain why the RSB links to the coils in the rear? Just curious as the benefits...thanks.

its linked to the rear lower arms that hold the spring and shock in.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (dubsker)*

whoops sorry i read that wrong, yeah you adjust ride height by the perch on the rear arm under the spring, then when you spin the shock down into the shock housing that changes the piston movement depending on how low you go


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_whoops sorry i read that wrong, yeah you adjust ride height by the perch on the rear arm under the spring, then when you spin the shock down into the shock housing that changes the piston movement depending on how low you go

No...you were correct the first time...I can't see your pics at work, so I was trying to remember what they looked like from last night. But, I'm apparently an idiot thinking this set-up for the rear.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

just a little update, after dialing in the suspension last night we test fitted the slicks and they came in slight contact with the lock ring on the front shocks, the 17" wheels cleared with no issues however.
i gave [email protected] a call today and he is going to get me out some 16mm spacers and new bolts so i will be all good to go at waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
big thanks to raderwerks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Do it Jeff!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_just a little update, after dialing in the suspension last night we test fitted the slicks and they came in slight contact with the lock ring on the front shocks, the 17" wheels cleared with no issues however.
i gave [email protected] a call today and he is going to get me out some 16mm spacers and new bolts so i will be all good to go at waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
big thanks to raderwerks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They are awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif g/l man


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*









come on just make em fit and hit the track.
I was hoping to get my A3 to the track today finally but the hood cable broke this morning, so now I get to spend the evening trying to get my hood open.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








come on just make em fit and hit the track.
I was hoping to get my A3 to the track today finally but the hood cable broke this morning, so now I get to spend the evening trying to get my hood open.

this is mk5 not my mk4 lol, i mk4 got plenty of grinding to the calipers to fit the tiny keskin wheels and to the shock tower to fit those big 26" slicks


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
this is mk5 not my mk4 lol, i mk4 got plenty of grinding to the calipers to fit the tiny keskin wheels and to the shock tower to fit those big 26" slicks









Haha I Was suggesting grinding the shocks.. they are replaceable








And I know all about the brakes, I've hit many a caliper with an angle grinder working at various places getting customers race wheels to fit their big brakes that clear their street 19s no problem. Also spent probably 2 days on my Q7 calipers to get them to clear my stock 17s.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Haha I Was suggesting grinding the shocks.. they are replaceable








And I know all about the brakes, I've hit many a caliper with an angle grinder working at various places getting customers race wheels to fit their big brakes that clear their street 19s no problem. Also spent probably 2 days on my Q7 calipers to get them to clear my stock 17s.

hmm its not even the shock that needs to be grinded it's just the lock ring







why do you feel a need to push me


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_and btw i am no suspension expert so i am going to align the car tonight into factory specs and then i am going to get XXX008XXX set it up for the track later on

You should run no camber and no toe for drag racing. 
Also lower the front way down and crank the back to the moon. 
Set the rear at full compression damping, set the front in the middle. 
After all of this don't try to turn


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_
You should run no camber and no toe for drag racing. 
Also lower the front way down and crank the back to the moon. 
Set the rear at full compression damping, set the front in the middle. 
After all of this don't try to turn










where were you last night lol, i have -1 camber and 0 toe, car is slammed all the way around stiff as a brick in the rear and a little softer in the front


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_
You should run no camber and no toe for drag racing. 
Also lower the front way down and crank the back to the moon. 
Set the rear at full compression damping, set the front in the middle. 
After all of this don't try to turn










that has to be the most tail happy sounding setup ever.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (dubsker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_
that has to be the most tail happy sounding setup ever.

did you ever see VFs car at the track.... same Idea... I think they did it for a reason. 
Keep the weight over where the power is being put down.


----------



## Ch[email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*









get on it jeff.. some rollerblade wheels and iron pipe from home depot and your set.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








get on it jeff.. some rollerblade wheels and iron pipe from home depot and your set.

bringing your welder to waterfest?


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
bringing your welder to waterfest?

do it. lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
do it. lol 

haha great, i will be the ******* with the 12 second car that thinks he has a race car lol


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_did you ever see VFs car at the track.... same Idea... I think they did it for a reason. 
Keep the weight over where the power is being put down. 

In that case, just strap a 400lb heffer down onto the hood with some ratchet straps and be done with it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_
In that case, just strap a 400lb heffer down onto the hood with some ratchet straps and be done with it.










anyone have a chubby g/f i could borrow


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (ruso)*

hahahahaha. sorry no fat chicks in this dub.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You Basterd! I just talked to phil about these last week! These are the only ones on the market that I know of with camber adjustments!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

you better hurry up and get a pre-order in i think their are only 4 kits left in the next shipment coming in next week to BSH http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_you better hurry up and get a pre-order in i think their are only 4 kits left in the next shipment coming in next week to BSH http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Three now.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_You Basterd! I just talked to phil about these last week! These are the only ones on the market that I know of with camber adjustments!!!!!

JIC makes coils that have camber adjustment as well. they are also twice as much as the k-sport... 
http://www.vividracing.com/cat....html


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (shortydub)*

big thanks to [email protected] for coming threw with some 16mm quality wheel spacers and bolts for me in a hurry http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
as you guys prob read in my couple updates before in here when i upgraded to the k-sport suspension from BSH i had a minor issue of the 8.5" wide slick coming into contact with the lock ring on the new coilover, however now it looks all is fixed










































_Modified by [email protected] at 3:51 PM 7-15-2008_


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

so am i going to be able to see this car in person this weekend?????


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (pootey)*

it will be at waterfest all weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i will be running friday night, working at waterfest saturday and running on the track again sunday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thats where my jack went


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Thats where my jack went









just cuz your my pit crew doesn't mean its your jack







you coming with me friday night?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

i'll see u sunday jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

sounds good mark, i will be in the pits all day, all looks good with the clearance of the slicks so lets hope the extra load and weight of the car bouncing doesn't cause any contact and we will be all right


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I can't wait to see this thing run down the track on sunday. GL on breaking your best et.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_I can't wait to see this thing run down the track on sunday. GL on breaking your best et.

their is a good chance i just might http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i am on new software since i went the [email protected] same boost just a minor tweak here and their..as long as those damn slicks stay away from my coiloversi think the ods are looking pretty good for that to happen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to meet everyone


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice! I will deff hit you up when I am down there. 
I hope there are more stage 3 gti's running that day.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

quickest passes today at waterfest were two 12.4's both at 115mph in the 100 degree humid heat







i am very pleased with the car it was running awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
big thanks to Chris, Robin and George from REVO and also rich aka runin2rich4FSI for bailing me out this mourning so i could race today


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

fire son fire!!!!! those numbers are sick considering the humdity that you guys must have had down there. Whatd you pull on your 60'fts?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (b00stin_02917)*

believe it or not despite the awesome times my 60 foots were junk for being on slicks, i pulled three 1.9x sixty foots and one 2.0 sixty foot today i would love to work my way down into the 1.7x range which would put me into the high 11's


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

1.7's ftw!!! that is surprising with the slicks ah watcha gonna do.. just go back and keep making those passes. Hopfully my AWD 4g63 g-vr4 will pull some 1.6's but hey thats awd for ya.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

i got to see u run today, but i was hoping i would get to see the car up front in person... :-(


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (pootey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pootey* »_i got to see u run today, but i was hoping i would get to see the car up front in person... :-(

it is always around i have no problem meeting up on a weekend or something sorry you didn't get to see it today it was on the track most the day and yesterday it was under the Douglas Volkswagen tent while i was working the tent


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

haha yea i put 2 and 2 together this morning while i was walking into waterfest today. I was like $hit his car was def under the douglas tent and i didn't even go over there yesterday....


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (pootey)*

So JC what were the two new turbo kits APR released?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (brandon0221)*

you know what i forgot to ask after i was so interested in knowing lol, i guess i will have to check out their thread and see what was up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

the best thing i bought all weekend...








there were some great **** there.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (pootey)*

their was a ton of cool stuff their i wish their was more time and cooler temps


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

how did the car run. It sounded good from where i was sitting?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (pootey)*

awesome, you can't get a car to feel much more solid in that kind of weather. It pulls like a beast just smokes the 24.5" slicks in first lol


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

in the stands , i over heard some people talking about how ur car was the best running mkv today.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (pootey)*

Man, you got allot a parts on that monster. Did you get to dyno it at WF14? Would love to hear some numbers... am starting a 2.1L build for my rabbit. I run a GT30R .63 and am hoping to get to the 575-600Whp mark on the bigger displacement...
Car looks great BTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_So JC what were the two new turbo kits APR released?

-2.0T A4 Stage 3
-2.0T A4 S3 K04 conversion
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_Man, you got allot a parts on that monster. Did you get to dyno it at WF14? Would love to hear some numbers... am starting a 2.1L build for my rabbit. I run a GT30R .63 and am hoping to get to the 575-600Whp mark on the bigger displacement...
Car looks great BTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


you're going to need a bigger turbo for those numbers, no doubt. 2.3l on a gt3582 does only 390whp at 21psi.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

JC, i was lookin for your car yesterday and couldn't find it... looked for it around 2.30 or so. really wanted to check out the car and see it run. ughh... i missed it at show n go and now at WF!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

2:30 was when i pulled it out of the pits and put it back under the Douglas Tent


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I just want to congratulate Jeff on his awesome driving yesterday at waterfest14. 
If you take into account the heat yesterday, the numbers you ran were great.
"you better drive the rabbit the same way or else"








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I just want to congratulate Jeff on his awesome driving yesterday at waterfest14. 
If you take into account the heat yesterday, the numbers you ran were great.
"you better drive the rabbit the same way or else"








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

my g/f told me last night to stop screwing around and leave this car 400whp daily drive it and buy an mk4 shell and build a dedicated race car







should i listen to her


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I wish mine would say that


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_

you're going to need a bigger turbo for those numbers, no doubt. 2.3l on a gt3582 does only 390whp at 21psi.

Will see. I make 508Whp with the 1825cc engine at 28 PSI on 112 Octane right now. Thanks for the info though.
On the Waterfest results... What did you run in the heat? SOunds like i missed some good stuff...
...and girlfriends like yours are few and far between... She's a keeper, IMHO










_Modified by hypothetical at 4:06 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

she is deff a keeper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i went [email protected] and i think the next quickest mk5 to me was JR aka TheBox went [email protected] i believe


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Great Result. I heard it was 100F during the middle of the day. That's crazy hot for a A/A intercooler and "mucho boosto..." The car is at stock weight?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_Great Result. I heard it was 100F during the middle of the day. That's crazy hot for a A/A intercooler and "mucho boosto..." The car is at stock weight?

Eurojet intercooler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 19psi, i weighed my car in at 3172 with me in it, but i don't know how accurate that is because my friends mk4 are weighed in at 3172 also so i don't know how great that scale is


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i heard the 404hp R-GTI ran a 14.2 any one know what the trap speed was?
i wish they would have run the W12 bi-turbo


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i heard the 404hp R-GTI ran a 14.2 any one know what the trap speed was?

 
Jeff 104 I believe is that uncorrected or corrected hp numbers haha or maybe it was the driver hahah nothing but excuses from APR they should all be embarrassed with those trap speeds and should hide under that big trailer LOL







Bob.G
BTW Jeff your car looked good and made nice consistent power in the heat ,No smoke and mirrors for REVO just results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rracerguy717 at 7:52 PM 7-21-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

they must run that thing on pump gas, i bet the 400hp they made was on race gas, it a real cool car though, and so is the W12


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

got to see you run friday night. i got there at like 8:30 so I only saw one run. good stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (brian92390)*

friday night was a killer, i think friday was the hottest day of them all


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_

you're going to need a bigger turbo for those numbers, no doubt. 2.3l on a gt3582 does only 390whp at 21psi.

Thats because 21psi is nothing on that turbo not because the turbo can't do it.


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

good times Jeff ...when you going to the track next ...i want to go with my car and get some pointers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

i think i might run my R friday night just for hsit and giggles


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i think i might run my R friday night just for hsit and giggles
14.9


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

i would be totally happy with a 14.9 out of that thing, i doubt the exhaust will make it by then so i will run it with the evoms intake, and revo reflash for now


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Off Topic:
Ahhmm...Mine went 14.67sec @ 94.78mph Bone Stock in 90F weather. You should be able to do better sir. 
Little trick i learned is not to stab the throttle all the way to the floor until you release the brake for launch control. Only give it enough to reach 3500 then punch. Seems to lock the clutch up quicker... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
back to topic...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

thanks for the tip, i plan on doing the HPA N/A stage one when they release it later this month of the begining of next month


----------



## sTTeve (May 13, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

saw this from another thread and saw the LSD. How does the difference feel from stock to LSD?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (sTTeve)*

the difference is insane, even if you don't make crazy horsepower the fun factor pulling out of back road turns is just awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

DUDE, YOUR DOING HPA ON YOUR .:R????? How many parts do you guys sell at your dealer??? lol hows the car running mang?


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_DUDE, YOUR DOING HPA ON YOUR .:R????? How many parts do you guys sell at your dealer??? lol hows the car running mang?

WHOA?! Jc's gotta .:R too damn


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

haha yes i have an R too, it is actually getting a nice Eurojet proto-type Exhaust today, my car is running really good just waiting for another software update...HPA for the R might be on hold right now we are devising a plan to take the 2L FSI above and beyond any power that has been currently made by anyone with an FSI vehicle and we have now sourced the means to do so







stay "tuned"
The R32 now has:
Evoms intake from BSH
REVO software (night and day difference from stock) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Eurojet cat-back


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:29 AM 7-29-2008_


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_haha yes i have an R too, it is actually getting a nice Eurojet proto-type Exhaust today, my car is running really good just waiting for another software update...HPA for the R might be on hold right now we are devising a plan to take the 2L FSI above and beyond any power that has been currently made by anyone with an FSI vehicle and we have now sourced the means to do so







stay "tuned"
_Modified by [email protected] at 11:29 AM 7-29-2008_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Murder'd)*

baller status. which one is your beater??? lol I thought that I was gonna have a nice setup of cars.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

R32 is my daily driver now, GTI only comes out on nights and weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I am humbled.








Good things happen to good doods!!! this is no exception.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Thanks for the kind words, i have an addiction to vw


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

me too. I like my VWs more than the very cars I sell.















My co-workers asked what car I was gonna replace my sh*tty mk3 jetta with. they were like "used cayenne, audi a4, bmw??" 
Me: another mk3, but clean with a K04 1.8t swap or a 24v VR swap. they LOL'd at me.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

lol i will never own anything but a VW


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I will def have other cars.... just not too many others.


----------



## abarlow (May 15, 2008)

Off topic, 
But how do you fund things like this?
Do you have an 'in' with shops? I REALLY want to build my mk5 jetta into something decent (working on budget for APR S3 kit or APR Stage 3 kit) but being 19, living by myself, + school + NO SUPPORT FROM PARENTS, makes it REALLY hard to fund my addiction








Any advice or input?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (abarlow)*

well i don't make a ton of money about 45K a year i make, i work at a Dealership so i can do pretty much anything myself so i don't pay out any labor which saves a ton of money, i still live at home (i moved out about 1.5 years ago and hated it), my girlfriend is very supporting and lives with me, and i get all sorts of help from pat (Patryk R32), andre (Audi4U), [email protected], [email protected], Joel, John and [email protected], and all the guys at KMD...i am sure i am missing some..i couldn't possibly do this on my own its more of a group effort http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Revo has done an amazing tuning job and Eurojet has had all the great supporting mods to go with the turbo kit


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:44 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to having good friends and the support of good tuning companies. to be honest without 3 friends, my car would be stage 0 .







they know who they are.


----------



## abarlow (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

ahhhh I see, 
well damn, It seems like the east coast is where I need to be. 
so far, everything that I've done to my car besides the flash I've done myself in my garage using **** tools and no experience so its kind of trial and error. 
It looks like I really need to relocate if I'm gonna take this car as far as I want to take it.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (abarlow)*

naw, dont relocate. just do what my buddy tom did. check all DIYs available and start learning. it isnt rocket science. ( I am one to talk) haha I wish Tom could see this. sometimes I am lost with someone holding my hand. but I find that most of this stuff is common sense. I can now do a full suspension job on a mk5 if I had the right tools and time.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_naw, dont relocate. .

Exactly, especially from Utah to the east coast. You'll have more friends to help you since the scene is bigger but you don't have any money to buy parts to have them help you install.
It would be like in the Sesame street christmas special when Burt sells his paper clip collection to buy Ernie a soap dish for his rubber duckie and Ernie sells his rubber duckie to buy a cigar box for Burt's paper clip collection. You can have one but not both, you need a Mr. Hooper then to come bring you your paper clips and rubber duckie... I think thats called Texas?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Exactly, especially from Utah to the east coast. You'll have more friends to help you since the scene is bigger but you don't have any money to buy parts to have them help you install.
It would be like in the Sesame street christmas special when Burt sells his paper clip collection to buy Ernie a soap dish for his rubber duckie and Ernie sells his rubber duckie to buy a cigar box for Burt's paper clip collection. You can have one but not both, you need a Mr. Hooper then to come bring you your paper clips and rubber duckie... I think thats called Texas?










ROFL


----------



## abarlow (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Well, I'm kind of a n00b when it comes to much of this VW & Front Wheel Drive. (I built a 350 HP DSM when I was 16 though)
How hard is installing a LSD and BT. Am I going to need a shop to do that? I'm kinda screwed on 2 person jobs though cuz I live alone and have no one to help me with the car haha.








Sorry for all the questions guys I just have a ton. sorry if they're a bit noobish too


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (abarlow)*

totally doable alone for both of them, just make sure its a project weekend because one day prob won't be enough


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i didnt want to f-around with the LSD. I had a tranny shop do it. A clutch is do-able. I havent done one myself... yet.


----------



## abarlow (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

What would you guys recommend I do motor-wise to build this car? 
I'm thinking I wanna get the car to mid to high 300's 
As I said earlier, money is a pretty big factor because of my age and income. 
any companies wanna throw me some discounts to get me under way?!








or old parts. 
or prototype parts? 
anything?


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

.:R as a daily man you the man haha well Big ups to you man! Can't wait to see more of the Mkv and .:R later!!


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (abarlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abarlow* »_What would you guys recommend I do motor-wise to build this car? 
I'm thinking I wanna get the car to mid to high 300's 
As I said earlier, money is a pretty big factor because of my age and income. 
any companies wanna throw me some discounts to get me under way?!








or old parts. 
or prototype parts? 
anything?









First, you need to start by selling the menagerie of cars you have listed in your signature. Too many options there. Focus!!!
Second, get to school reading everything you can about what it is you want to do with the car. BTW, mid to high 300s is so 2003 — You will find quickly as you experience grows so will your desired HP. 
Most importantly get your hands dirty. It is the best way to get started, PERIOD. Start small, like a GT4088 and an a Precision 850 Intercooler, while your at it install the 034EFI IIC....








Just kidding... but if you start now that project won't be far off as the funds become available. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

so whats instore for the 2.0?


----------



## abarlow (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
First, you need to start by selling the menagerie of cars you have listed in your signature. Too many options there. Focus!!!
Second, get to school reading everything you can about what it is you want to do with the car. BTW, mid to high 300s is so 2003 — You will find quickly as you experience grows so will your desired HP. 
Most importantly get your hands dirty. It is the best way to get started, PERIOD. Start small, like a GT4088 and an a Precision 850 Intercooler, while your at it install the 034EFI IIC....








Just kidding... but if you start now that project won't be far off as the funds become available. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sorry, 
Updated the sig to make more sense, 
The mkV is the only one I have right now. 
actually, these are probably the right people to ask the following question:
how "daily driver" is an mkV that is making 400+ hp?
That is why i was a little hesitant about something too extreme because I want my 2.0 to be a daily that can humiliate the evo/sti kids when it needs to. (mid to high 300s should do this no problem) 
For my next mod (next month), I'm stuck between a Downpipe/stage 2 software or water meth. The disadvantage of getting the DP is that if/when I do a turbo swap i'll have to get rid of it. 
Thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (abarlow)*

400hp will have no issues driving 7 days a week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (abarlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abarlow* »_
Sorry, 
Updated the sig to make more sense, 
The mkV is the only one I have right now. 
actually, these are probably the right people to ask the following question:
how "daily driver" is an mkV that is making 400+ hp?
That is why i was a little hesitant about something too extreme because I want my 2.0 to be a daily that can humiliate the evo/sti kids when it needs to. (mid to high 300s should do this no problem) 
For my next mod (next month), I'm stuck between a Downpipe/stage 2 software or water meth. The disadvantage of getting the DP is that if/when I do a turbo swap i'll have to get rid of it. 
Thoughts?


sounds like you need a k04 kit


----------



## abarlow (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (brian92390)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian92390* »_
sounds like you need a k04 kit

I'm plannin on the S3 kit or the APR stage 3 kit....
as soon as I find a few thousand









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_400hp will have no issues driving 7 days a week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This is JUST what I was hoping to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_400hp will have no issues driving 7 days a week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Agreed, my A3 is doing close to 400whp right now and is my daily since diesel and 18mpg is a waste and my Mk4 needs tires. It's done just shy of 4K miles since july 3rd!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (brian92390)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian92390* »_
sounds like you need a k04 kit

Agreed on this also, if funds and support are somewhat limited it's probably your best bet.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Bank of America funds all my projects..lol


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Bank of America funds all my projects..lol

lol. rent owns me.


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
lol. rent owns me.

mortgage and my wife owns me!!! took me 3 months 2 get flashed!!!


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (abarlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abarlow* »_
That is why i was a little hesitant about something too extreme because I want my 2.0 to be a daily that can humiliate the evo/sti kids when it needs to. (mid to high 300s should do this no problem) 


that should no doubt do it. i have just intake, downpipe, stage 2 and i pulled 2 car lengths on an STI with exhaust and intake from a roll 3 different times. i would love to imagine having another +100whp


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

hey Jeff, how many of these 87,000 views are your own...whore....lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

51,439 makes me feel good bout myself


----------



## abarlow (May 15, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey JC, 
About what RPM's do the GT30 spool at? 
I was on ATP's website and they were talking about how there is still low-end driveability with the gt3071r kit, can you verify this? 
I am REALLY looking to move forward on the BSH gt30 kit with the fueling options. 
If I go with that big of turbo, should I consider internals pre-bt or jsut when the funds come? 
How much power can the stock clutch handle?
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (abarlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abarlow* »_Hey JC, 
About what RPM's do the GT30 spool at? *starts spooling in the high 2k range and fully spooled in the mid to high 3k range depending on load*I was on ATP's website and they were talking about how there is still low-end driveability with the gt3071r kit, can you verify this? 
I am REALLY looking to move forward on the BSH gt30 kit with the fueling options. 
If I go with that big of turbo, should I consider internals pre-bt or jsut when the funds come?*do internals as the funds allow, stock motor can handle close to 400hp*
How much power can the stock clutch handle?*all depends on driving style i beat my car every chance i get so i replaced my clutch before it had a chance to fail*
Thanks!











_Modified by [email protected] at 8:19 AM 7-31-2008_


----------



## abarlow (May 15, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What kind of power should I expect from the BSH gt30 kit with software, intake & the kit with injectors & pump?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (abarlow)*

on pump gas 350whp and with a snow performance kit from bsh will get you close to around 390whp


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*









Soon you will checking out the high school girls and thinking "they didn't look like that when I was in high school"








Enjoy your day.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

haha thanks dre, hopefully i will win enough money in Atlantic City this weekend to buy that new ecu







you gonna stop by and gamble some of your money away?


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Happy birthday jeff!
put it all on black!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

Happy birthday jeff are you old enough to drink yet?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Happy birthday jeff are you old enough to drink yet?









haha i wish i was just turning 21 i am almost an old man now lol


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
haha i wish i was just turning 21 i am almost an old man now lol
naaaah dude


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

happy bday man .... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abarlow (May 15, 2008)

Happy birthday son!


----------



## GTIBOIL (Jan 24, 2007)

at 350whp would i have to worry alot about the stock internals?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (GTIBOIL)*

thanks guys!!!
and at 350whp their should not be a doubt in your mind about the stock motor, you will be around 19-20psi on 93oct..you won't break any internal parts at those power levels


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

happy birthday sirrrr. 
my sisters birthday too.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

made it out of Atlantic City only 200 bucks in the hole..i should have quit when i was 700 bucks up







thanks everyone for the happy B-day!!
on another not i should be receiving my launch control to test out some times this week, if all goes good maybe tracking the car this friday night at island dragway


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good LUCK! you'll need it as soon as I catch up










_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 6:32 PM 8-3-2008_


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

nice i ordered my WOT box friday...not that i really need one with my stock car


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (brian92390)*

wow man nice build!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

haha thanks man, in the near future the car is getting an intake manifold like andre's with duel fuel rails and it will be running on motec http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Eurojet and SStune http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
we are going to try and do something along these lines for an intake manifold, however the car will still be FSI

more info to come in the near future, pic is just to give an idea of the direction we are headed










_Modified by [email protected] at 4:15 AM 8-5-2008_


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

did u start testing the WOT box yet?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

never received it yet







haven't even gotten a confirmation email, i would have taken it to the track this friday if i would have gotten it early this week to install and test it


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

I was told he still needed wires to finish the harness or something so who knows when these things will ship it was supposed to be monday. I was kinda hoping to hit the track this weekend but i dunno know


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Branman)*

damn that sucks, by the time i get mine and install it i am going to be ready for motec


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_damn that sucks
 I said the same thing this is killin me


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_ I said the same thing this is killin me 

i was told today that these things will be shipping out in 1-2 days, geuss i am going to the track this friday in my .:R and not my GTI


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What does the WOT thing do. Is it a Two-Step device?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i was told today that these things will be shipping out in 1-2 days, geuss i am going to the track this friday in my .:R and not my GTI

my buddy ran 14.7 with intake in his mkV R...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_What does the WOT thing do. Is it a Two-Step device?

it is 2-step but it's not going to build boost because it can't retard the timing, and it also has flat shift so you can shift with out lifting your foot off the gas pedal


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
my buddy ran 14.7 with intake in his mkV R...

my goal is to go 13.99 or quicker with that car since it is my daily driver


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i was told today that these things will be shipping out in 1-2 days, geuss i am going to the track this friday in my .:R and not my GTI

well hopefully i will have it by this weekend at least. I can install and test it during next week. im







ing until i get this confirmation


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (Branman)*

Jeff you got to let me know whats good when you get this WOT box thingy. i was reading about it and it sounds cool!


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_haha thanks man, in the near future the car is getting an intake manifold like andre's with duel fuel rails and it will be running on motec http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Eurojet and SStune http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How are you going to get around the intake flapper motor thingy? Didn't someone give up on producing a intake mani because they couldn't get the thing to work right?


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_
How are you going to get around the intake flapper motor thingy? Didn't someone give up on producing a intake mani because they couldn't get the thing to work right? 


Dear Sir,
This is a public technical forum, not a Dr. Suess book. Please write in proper english and describe parts as intended by the manufacturer. Sorry I had too. I feel like I was talking to my GF about the Washer or something...LOL









intake flapper motor thingy = Throttle Body Drive by Wire??????
If that's what you meant then Motec has all the power to run cars DBW.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*



[email protected] said:


> haha thanks man, in the near future the car is getting an intake manifold like andre's with duel fuel rails and it will be running on motec http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Eurojet and SStune http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> we are going to try and do something along these lines for an intake manifold, however the car will still be FSI
> 
> more info to come in the near future, pic is just to give an idea of the direction we are headed
> You are freaking nuts


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

running motec you will not need the flapper motor anymore because you start with nothing as a tune, to create a file for the ecu you "start from the ground up", with that said the new motec ecu is going to be able to control FSI injectors, hpfp, the module on the stock fuel pump, etc. etc. etc. and give me the capability to expand in whatever direction i need!!!


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_running motec you will not need the flapper motor anymore because you start with nothing as a tune, to create a file for the ecu you "start from the ground up", with that said the new motec ecu is going to be able to control FSI injectors, hpfp, the module on the stock fuel pump, etc. etc. etc. and give me the capability to expand in whatever direction i need!!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_Dear Sir,
This is a public technical forum, not a Dr. Suess book. 








Well said, that being said, blogging drunk is tough work. I'm amazed I even spelled things decently.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

They need to sticky this thread. so much solid info in one place about the fsi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
my goal is to go 13.99 or quicker with that car since it is my daily driver

cams?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
cams?

i might do cams, that would be a "HPA stage 2", i am working with HPA right now to get their "stage 1" kit


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i might do cams, that would be a "HPA stage 2", i am working with HPA right now to get their "stage 1" kit

what's their stage 1?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
what's their stage 1?

software (HPA manifold specific)
HPA intake manifold
downpipes
race cats
"B" pipes
and then i believe they are going to try to put a flange the the B pipe to fit the Eurojet rear muffler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
software (HPA manifold specific)
HPA intake manifold
downpipes
race cats
"B" pipes
and then i believe they are going to try to put a flange the the B pipe to fit the Eurojet rear muffler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wow i wonder how much that is gonna cost, i am also curious to see the power gains..


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
wow i wonder how much that is gonna cost, i am also curious to see the power gains..

http://hpamotorsports.com/cvp.htm


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
http://hpamotorsports.com/cvp.htm

looks sweet......we'll see what times the car runs, since its awd&dsg you dont have to worry about consistency


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
looks sweet......we'll see what times the car runs, since its awd&dsg you dont have to worry about consistency









yeah the R32 pulls some awesome 2.1/2.2 sixty foots







throttle reaction needs to be better using launch control and it also needs to launch somewhere around 5k not a lame 3k


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yeah the R32 pulls some awesome 2.1/2.2 sixty foots








throttle reaction needs to be better using launch control and it also needs to launch somewhere around 5k not a lame 3k

my buddy wasnt getting anything better than 2.3 because it would just bog...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

i am gonna run the car tonight and see what it runs, i am actually going to run both my R32 and GTI tonight...the GTI got a new file yesterday and feels *much much* more powerful (same boost...20psi)
i should also have up to date dyno sheetswith 93 in the tank tomorrow night too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:02 AM 8-8-2008_


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

any info on your wot box yet? i just got my confirmation email today...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (brian92390)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian92390* »_any info on your wot box yet? i just got my confirmation email today...

mine was shipped on the 7th, i will install it wed. or thursday next week
and the track was closed tonight do to rain earlier in the day, if possible i will try to get some dynos in tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

well not only was the track closed last night, but the dyno was booked today so i didn't get to dyno...but my WOT box showed up today so i installed it


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

so we gunna get a diy for this or what????


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (pootey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pootey* »_so we gunna get a diy for this or what????

they have instuctions on the website and they also send a set in the box which were awesome step by step directions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif no need to do a diy since they did an awesome job with that..on a side not since i have a GT30R it doesn't build even 1 pound of boost but this should atleast allow me to make my 60 foots consistant and the flat shift is awesome


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

so me being an electrician can actually do it myself ... i can be a little alliterate at times .


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

ohhh i just checked the sight and i see what your talking about. Last time i chacked they didn't have directions for the gti.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (pootey)*

yes, wiring is my biggest down fall..i can't think of anything i hate worse and i was able to do this in 45 minutes from start to finish


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

which one do you order when you buy it, no-lift shift and launch control for $189


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (pootey)*

yeah thats it


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

hummmmmm. i might just have to get this. Is there any way to turn it off ???


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yes, wiring is my biggest down fall..i can't think of anything i hate worse and i was able to do this in 45 minutes from start to finish

wow so it should take a normal person with slight mechanical knowlage about 10 mins hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_
wow so it should take a normal person with slight mechanical knowlage about 10 mins hahaha

yup


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (pootey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pootey* »_hummmmmm. i might just have to get this. Is there any way to turn it off ???

not sure why you would want to turn it off since it does not affect normal driving at all but i guess if you wanted to you could put a toggle switch on the ground wire that you put near the fuse panel on the side of the dashboard


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

got mine on as well very easy install. Here is a vid. of the launch control outside the car. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j4Rek8ir3s


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Branman)*

Very cool guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

can you still do burn outs? does it throw any codes? i have to wait 'till tomorrow since it's sunday


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (brian92390)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian92390* »_can you still do burn outs? does it throw any codes? i have to wait 'till tomorrow since it's sunday









you can definetly still do burnouts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
you can definetly still do burnouts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

can _*i*_ still do burnouts? stock...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (brian92390)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian92390* »_
can _*i*_ still do burnouts? stock...

if you could do a burnout before the module you can do a burnout with the module http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sweet Jc i need to get me one !


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5Rabbit* »_sweet Jc i need to get me one !

order it up and we can install it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This 2 step seem pretty shi#ty to me... Jeff we need to take your car out on a closed course with the slicks and see how it launches


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (TheBox)*

it's not that bad at all, the flat shift is awesome and worth the money on its own, and the launch control i found out tonight can build 4psi at 5k and 9psi at 6k


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I got a question for you Jeff(or any other drag racer reading).
If you were able to build 15psi of boost at launch, would that make the car quicker in the 1/4mile? Im just wondering if the power at launch would make the car spin more(less traction) and cause you to have a slower time or crappy 60ft.
This question is specific to the car in question, not other cars that are already configured for boost at launch.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

it will only benfit you if you can put the power down to the ground, i have a problem spinning first do to the turbo spooling up so quick and building so much low end torque...but if you had the power to turn 26x9" slicks all the way down the track launching at like 10psi with a 35R would deff benifet a setup like that but for 400hp with a turbo that spools up crazy quick like mine building boost is not needed at this point


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_










Love the way that looks... Good luck with the rest of this.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
Love the way that looks... Good luck with the rest of this. 

that is not the one on my car, that is on andre's 2.5L turbo rabbit..i posted that picture as an example of almost what the setup will be like


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so how do you like the 2step thing....!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5Rabbit* »_so how do you like the 2step thing....!

I will let you know once i get it on slicks!!! 80% chance of rain at the track tomorrow now


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I hate rain, especially when you don't need it lol...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

the rain here has been insane, it rains on every track day


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the rain here has been insane, it rains on every track day
boooooooooo


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

i feel like i am never gonna make it back to the track


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i feel like i am never gonna make it back to the track









take the r32 in the rain


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
take the r32 in the rain









rain+R32=donuts


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
rain+R32=donuts









now add that fance HD Camera to that . . . .


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
now add that fance HD Camera to that . . . .
















and 4 chicks in bikini washing the car down







when the car is stopped of course


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
and 4 chicks in bikini washing the car down







when the car is stopped of course










you are no fun


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
and *[email protected]* in bikini washing the car down







when the car is stopped of course


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

and on the butt of the bikini says "revo inside"


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

o man.....


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_and on the butt of the bikini says "revo inside"


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*

haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_and on the butt of the bikini says "revo inside"

Then technically it's full of ****, but as we all know, hot girls in bikinis don't poop.


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Then technically it's full of ****, but as we all know, hot girls in bikinis don't poop.















 
no, no get it right it will be very hot....from running lean


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (FSI-King)*

hey hey no trash talking unless i need to break out the new plans that are going to let no FSI around catch it unless every tuner is going to be selling 10 second kits







im saving all details of that build until its done i have many different companies building many different parts right now but most parts wont be ready for the next 2-3 months...engine hit the engine stand today








for now we will stick to this setup in the thread








just a side note, its going to be a 1 off kit nothing that will be production http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

you lucky bastard. any clues ?????


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_hey hey no trash talking unless i need to break out the new plans that are going to let no FSI around catch it unless every tuner is going to be selling 10 second kits







im saving all details of that build until its done i have many different companies building many different parts right now but most parts wont be ready for the next 2-3 months...engine hit the engine stand today








for now we will stick to this setup in the thread








just a side note, its going to be a 1 off kit nothing that will be production http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Im excited to see what your putting together, im hoping it doesnt come to that with my car as im still trying to keep it as a daily driver


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (pootey)*

daily driver, well ballanced built strong, big valves, huge turbo high revs, 8 injectors..........motec







nough said will fill everyone in with more this winter








engines already on the stand, thanks [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

ohhh schweet .... cant wait to see what u have in the bag man.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Jeff is the color of this car change to Jazz blue. this is like dejavu.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (TheBox)*

might as well be







nothing wrong with going a little crazy on the car..as long as i can still drive it everyday


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Damn one off kits....
Just make sure the new turbo don't have a warped compressor housing.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

o god dont remind me about that







its the reason i parted out the last car...damn frustration


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Damn. This is going to be even more awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

you're crazy jeff !


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Oh man.....


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yea then that turbo became my frustration!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (TheBox)*

i had a half hour during lunch today to strip down some parts and take a blurry ass picture


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looks like the start of a sweet project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

you had half hour and the head is still on !?
Slacker


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Jealous


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_you had half hour and the head is still on !?
Slacker









not takin the head off until someone has valves, springs and cams ready for me


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

moar pics!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (brian92390)*


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

here are some more clear pictures


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_you had half hour and the head is still on !?
Slacker









srsly, crank should be out in 30 minutes


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i work slow, i like to study everything as i am taking it apart







no rush engine internals are still weeks away, i am in talks right now with bobQ to get him the head as soon as the springs, valves and cams are ready to go


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

what cams are you doing? custom grind?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

still undecided on exactly what cams, prob whatever bobq recommends since i am most likely going to have him clean and assemble the head


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_still undecided on exactly what cams, prob whatever bobq recommends since i am most likely going to have him clean and assemble the head
 
Bob Q has a bunch of engine internals coming for the 2L FSI engine .







Bob.G


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

so who is this mysterious Bob Q character


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (shortydub)*

bobq does alot of engine rebuilding with vw and audi product


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_so who is this mysterious Bob Q character









Bob q has had his hands on alot of pwerful 4cy vw engines and proven parts to go in them .







Bob.G
http://www.qedpower.com/


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

bob is a real good guy, and i should have one of the intake manifolds i am going to have made in 2 weeks, i am putting together a couple different engine packages with different fuel and manifold options with different tuning solutions also, i will see what works best and let you all know by laying down some good numbers on the rollers and the track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

New personal best 1/4 mile pass for me tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
R/T... .761
60'... 1.820
330... 5.157
1/8... 7.857
MPH... 93.47
1000... 10.154
1/4... 12.087
MPH...117.08
my last pass of the night had the best sixty foot i have ever pulled in this car and prob would have been an 11.9 pass but i had an intercooler pipe blow off







but i am totally happy with the 12 flat..couldn't ask for more out of 19psi


----------



## solo8788 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good time! Did you use the WOT box?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

awesome time man, hope the box helped you


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (solo8788)*

the WOTbox deff helped a bunch, it is so easy to hit every gear every time with the flat shift function


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

that turboed r32 last night was wild


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (dmitry88)*

yes it was wild, and he was a nice guy too, most people with custom cars like that aren't cool people to talk to but that guy was great..i would give him a helping hand any day of the week
did you see when me and him ran heads up when i went [email protected] and he went [email protected], he was cooking down the track


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

obviously lol at first i wasnt sure if that was an R or not but the way that thing hooked down the track was awsome. how bout that ferrari .. learn how to drive! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (dmitry88)*

how do you own a ferrari and make a 20 second 1/4 mile pass


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_how do you own a ferrari and make a 20 second 1/4 mile pass









You think about the repair bill if you break anything..


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You think about the repair bill if you break anything..

it was like a mid 90's ferrari, he brought it on a trailer made 2 passes i saw, first was a 20 second was a 19 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
almost like the kid in the brand new shelby mustang that i saw run a 16







whats wrong with these people


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i don't know, but here is something for your reading pleasure








http://www.motec.com.au/forum/...p=321


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

went to the track again today after going [email protected] on friday night
i went 
[email protected]
[email protected] (not sure what happned to the trap on that run)
[email protected]
[email protected]
not bad for a hot day








next friday *if* i have my "newest" revo file i will be at etown looking to not only dip into the 11's but dip well into the 11's










_Modified by [email protected] at 12:12 PM 8-24-2008_


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

u running at etown or island this friday?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (dmitry88)*

if i have my new file i will be leaving work early friday and going to etown, if i don't have a new file i will be leaving work normal time and going to island


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_if i have my new file i will be leaving work early friday and going to etown, if i don't have a new file i will be leaving work normal time and going to island

Post up here if you are going to e-town, I would deff want to see the car run.


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_
Post up here if you are going to e-town, I would deff want to see the car run.

x2


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Bob q has had his hands on alot of pwerful 4cy vw engines and proven parts to go in them .








Bob.G
http://www.qedpower.com/


nice nice! i am very very local to bob q.. about a 20min drive away.. i should go check out his shop somtime


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (b00stin_02917)*

i will be at raceway park tonight if anyone wants to stop by http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i will be at raceway park tonight if anyone wants to stop by http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i may come up...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

just let me know, i think i am going to leave work around 4 to get up their around 5-5:30


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i will be there also


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (TheBox)*

cool call me on your way up


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i will be at raceway park tonight if anyone wants to stop by http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wish I can but tonight I got work. You still going on friday?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

if i have my new file by friday i will be their, if not i will prob go local to island
their should be a bunch of us up their tonight..me, andre, pat "patryk R32", kid eddie from my work, possibly mark, jr"thebox"(looking to go 11's tonight) and possibly others










_Modified by [email protected] at 8:02 AM 8-27-2008_


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_if i have my new file by friday i will be their, if not i will prob go local to island
their should be a bunch of us up their tonight..me, andre, pat "patryk R32", kid eddie from my work, possibly mark, jr"thebox"(looking to go 11's tonight) and possibly others









_Modified by [email protected] at 8:02 AM 8-27-2008_

my car is in the body shop - it got scratched again








but i will be looking to go 14s it the K-Powah


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

damn dude scratched again? what are you doin bangin everyones girl or something?








that k series is calling for a 75 shot


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_damn dude scratched again? what are you doin bangin everyones girl or something?








that k series is calling for a 75 shot









yeah my friend rolled into it lol..
i know dude, i have a nitrous kit layin around too .... my girlfriend would pwn me for the nitrous tho:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

i am in the talks with BMF to do their nitrous kit on my mk5 R32 and pats mk4 R32, the HPA CVP program was to much money for the small hp gains


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_if i have my new file by friday i will be their, if not i will prob go local to island

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

new personal best for me, [email protected] the best part of the night is how consistant the car is, i got 4 passes in and went [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected]


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_new personal best for me, [email protected] the best part of the night is how consistant the car is, i got 4 passes in and went [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected]









yeah it was a good time man. k powah was consistent too - consitentyl slow that is








also a good time out of J.Rs car 12.4


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
yeah it was a good time man. k powah was consistent too - consitentyl slow that is








also a good time out of J.Rs car 12.4 

now he just needs to learn to drive his own car like jon does








he can't be affraid to break hsit!!!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
now he just needs to learn to drive his own car like jon does








he can't be affraid to break hsit!!!

he ran a 12.5 himself b4 tho


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

ok then he just needs to learn to be quick and consistant, once he gets the WOTbox i am sure he will be back driving his own car and pulling much better times, what was your best time in the k-powa


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

When is that 11sec pass coming?








Also, heading out to englishtown tomm?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

i am waiting for an answer on if i am getting a new reflash or not, once i have the new flash 11's will be a breeze http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ok then he just needs to learn to be quick and consistant, once he gets the WOTbox i am sure he will be back driving his own car and pulling much better times, what was your best time in the k-powa

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]
getting out of hole is funky but i kept it in vtec every shift YoO


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

wow that is consistant, when do you get your GTI back?


----------



## Couch Gentleman (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ 11's will be a breeze http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Tapp dethroned


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Couch Gentleman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couch Gentleman* »_
Tapp dethroned









not yet, it's tough to always be the quickest, their is always someone out their quicker and faster but yes i will deff be in the 11's in the *very very* near future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_wow that is consistant, when do you get your GTI back?

i am picking it up tonight . . .
that cop was jerk yesterday


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

should have out run him in the k-powa


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_should have out run him in the k-powa

lol yeah


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i am waiting for an answer on if i am getting a new reflash or not, once i have the new flash 11's will be a breeze http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








...I hope you get the file for tomm. It also seems its evo vs. sti/wrx day.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

yeah which means their are going to be a bunch of 9, 10 and 11 second cars up their, and i hope to be hangin in with them...although my throttle body took a crap on the way home from the track last night http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yeah which means their are going to be a bunch of 9, 10 and 11 second cars up their, and i hope to be hangin in with them...although my throttle body took a crap on the way home from the track last night http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Deff got to show them some of what the GTI can do.
Got no replacement for throttle body tomm?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_
Deff got to show them some of what the GTI can do.
Got no replacement for throttle body tomm?

well this mourning i cleared the faults and adapted the throttle body and it seems to be ok now, i will drive it til it happens again and then at that point i will replace it


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Jeff--
We're workin on it right now buddy








11s or bust tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_Jeff--
We're workin on it right now buddy








11s or bust tomorrow









now that sounds like a plan to me!!!!


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_
11s or bust tomorrow









There we go!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
my car is in the body shop - it got scratched again










I told you to stop calling Jeff's girl, next time you will listen...lol
I saw her 1st










_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_Jeff--
We're workin on it right now buddy








11s or bust tomorrow









That's what I'm talking bout


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

jeff careful you dont go lean!!! that stock intank pump is prob maxed out!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_jeff careful you dont go lean!!! that stock intank pump is prob maxed out!!

data logs son, everything is with in spec








and my car kept stalling last night cuz on the way home my throttle body took a crap if you didn't read a couple posts up alread, i cleared the ecu and adapted it and it seems ok now...we will so how long its ok for


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:50 AM 8-28-2008_


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Some reason I thought you installed the APR pump?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (TheBox)*

The W/M helps lower his fuel demand A LOT, his injector duty cycle is actually pretty low compared to mine without the W/M and duty cycle on my pump is not maxed so he certainly has headroom.
What you have to remember is that in 99.9% of cars the pump runs at 100% duty cycle all the time. If the pump in here is at 95% it is still not even maxed out.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_Some reason I thought you installed the APR pump?

i have the APR high pressure pump with a stock intank pump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Cool right on!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

pics from last nite








k-powah

















































JR










_Modified by prodigymb at 1:05 PM 8-28-2008_


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (TheBox)*

So what is the operational Fuel Pressure for your 2.0FSI GT30R? I am still in the 1.8t world at 43PSIG at idle...


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

DAMN those BBS's r hot


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_DAMN those BBS's r hot

 yeah doooooode http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_So what is the operational Fuel Pressure for your 2.0FSI GT30R? I am still in the 1.8t world at 43PSIG at idle...









depends, fuel fuel pressure of the high pressure system will reach 130 bar under load, low pressure fuel system can be anywhere between 4 and 6.5 bar depending on running conditions


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

GT35 sounds awesome at 2 bar


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_GT35 sounds awesome at 2 bar









get my computer to request 2 bar and i will borrow andre's turbo


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

lets see what the 3071r can do! I am just hoping i don't have to pull my motor to change my wastegate spring. I've only got a halfbar spring in it now and it was a little soft before.. Now it really doesn't seem to like it.
do you recall what color/colors you had in yours?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

my wastegate came with a .9 bar spring according to the box it came in


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_my wastegate came with a .9 bar spring according to the box it came in

Cool, I don't recall my box being labeled even though most are and need to find the extra one, think it was yellow?? but also can't recall what is in it.. colorwise..


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_So what is the operational Fuel Pressure for your 2.0FSI GT30R? I am still in the 1.8t world at 43PSIG at idle...









1500PSIG.....lol


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I told you to stop calling Jeff's girl, next time you will listen...lol
I saw her 1st


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

prodigymb where's your gti?


_Modified by SilverStoneMk4 at 4:13 PM 8-28-2008_


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_lets see what the 3071r can do! I am just hoping i don't have to pull my motor to change my wastegate spring. I've only got a halfbar spring in it now and it was a little soft before.. Now it really doesn't seem to like it.
do you recall what color/colors you had in yours?


Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_new personal best for me, [email protected] the best part of the night is how consistant the car is, i got 4 passes in and went [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected]









What changed? awesome times! what's the deal on the new file? I've been out of the loop for a few days


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
What changed? awesome times! what's the deal on the new file? I've been out of the loop for a few days

same file i was on before, just getting more consistant with the more seat time i have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

Nice 4 wheel burnout.









_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_pics from last nite


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
same file i was on before, just getting more consistant with the more seat time i have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ahmmm, what about the WOT, did it not help? Along with stickier tires.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

Heading out to englishtown tomm JC?


----------



## gilotin661 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

wow JC. you went all out. and i like to see that. 
i just hope your service manager (mr Troise) hires me.
i can still learn few things from anybody.. including you of course http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
Ahmmm, what about the WOT, did it not help? Along with stickier tires.

WOTbox helps alot shifting threw the gears, sixty foots are still about the same and i am running the same tires i have been all year


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_Heading out to englishtown tomm JC?

i think island because it is STI vs. EVO tonight at etown and their will be a million cars


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (gilotin661)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilotin661* »_wow JC. you went all out. and i like to see that. 
i just hope your service manager (mr Troise) hires me.
i can still learn few things from anybody.. including you of course http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









you came to douglas to apply for a job? and our new service manager is an awesome guy, much better than the people that had no clue what they were doing before him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_Heading out to englishtown tomm JC?

now i am leaning more towards etown tonight, i just checked weather.com and it says rain at island tonight but says 70 and clear over etown


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

2nd that!! service manager is cool as hell!


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
now i am leaning more towards etown tonight, i just checked weather.com and it says rain at island tonight but says 70 and clear over etown

Do it! Since its FWD day too. It should not be to crazy with evo's and sti's since its not a weekend. I will deff be out there and was hoping to see your car run.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

im trying, i am still waiting to hear about my new reflash


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_im trying, i am still waiting to hear about my new reflash

Gotcha! LMK if you are heading out there.


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

yea let us know. i plan on going


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (brian92390)*

i will be heading up to etown around 5-5:30 today


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i will be heading up to etown around 5-5:30 today

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

leaving for etown now


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (brian92390)*

new times for me tonight, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

as soon as i got there it started raining. i was the kid looking at you as you were driving down the side of the track.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (brian92390)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian92390* »_as soon as i got there it started raining. i was the kid looking at you as you were driving down the side of the track.

i didn't notice but i wish i would have, i always like to put a face to the name http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

when do you plan on going next. i kept my tickets


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (brian92390)*

i will prob be back up their the next street legal friday which i think is in 2 weeks


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

boooooooooo








This is what you need
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


_Modified by Audi4u at 3:46 PM 8-30-2008_


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

haha, sweet vid. 
You guys should make it to cecil county dragway sometime. We could all meet up on like a sat. They are open from 8am-4or5pm and we could chill and race. Cecil barely sees and serious dubs there.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_haha, sweet vid. 
You guys should make it to cecil county dragway sometime. We could all meet up on like a sat. They are open from 8am-4or5pm and we could chill and race. Cecil barely sees and serious dubs there.

it's tough to go to far, we do not trailer any of our cars..so if they break its a big tow bill to get home








i think we need an SStune inclosed trailer


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

yeah your right, i would feel pretty darn bad if you guys drove here and then broke your car.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_









damn that is sweet....ill take 2


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

yeah the owner of SStune def. needs to pick one of these up









_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

pocket change


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yeah the owner of SStune def. needs to pick one of these up










I'll buy the trailer if you buy the SUV to pull it...lol


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

i'll pay for the gas to fill the suv...lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I'll buy the trailer if you buy the SUV to pull it...lol

i have my chevy 1500, let me go outside and see if it says the towing capacity


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I'll buy the trailer if you buy the SUV to pull it...lol

my owners manual says my truck can tow a trailer up to 5,000 pounds, our cars weigh about 3100 with out us in it..so that leaves about 1900 pounds to work with, and a trailer with brakes would be idle


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Jeff this place is in pa
http://www.allprowest.com/3Custom_Car_Haulers.html
Lets measure the cars and go down and check out what we need. Even if its not enclosed, but the prices are so close we might as well get the enclosed one. 
One with enough space for the car, tools and spare parts would be nice.
All we would have to worry aout is your 1500 breaking down. Now *THAT* would be funny.....hahahah


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Jeff this place is in pa
http://www.allprowest.com/3Custom_Car_Haulers.html
Lets measure the cars and go down and check out what we need. Even if its not enclosed, but the prices are so close we might as well get the enclosed one. 
One with enough space for the car, tools and spare parts would be nice.
All we would have to worry aout is your 1500 breaking down. Now *THAT* would be funny.....hahahah

yeah i was looking at their website too, those trailers weigh around 3k pounds so that would put the total weight around 6200 pounds of weight being towed, maybe the trailer place will know if we can tow that much weight if the trailer has it's own braking system..or maybe i should look into buying a new truck


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

oh god here we go hahaha


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (TheBox)*

whats the tow limit of the r32...lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

haha prob less than the weight of a motorcycle trailer lol


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You're gonna need a F-250 to really do it right. A One car hauler loaded with tools will way in the 6/7000 lb. range.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

then maybe our best bet is to just buy a regular car trailer


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have a Nissan Frontier and can tow 5000 lbs. I use an open 16 footer Steel trailer at 1500 lbs plus my Rabbit and Support stuff at 2700 lbs.
If you went with an aluminum version of my open trailer you could easily use a 1500 truck to tow one car and tools. It is super nice and gives you confidence to go ALL-OUT at the track.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re:  (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_I have a Nissan Frontier and can tow 5000 lbs. I use an open 16 footer Steel trailer at 1500 lbs plus my Rabbit and Support stuff at 2700 lbs.
If you went with an aluminum version of my open trailer you could easily use a 1500 truck to tow one car and tools. It is super nice and gives you confidence to go ALL-OUT at the track. 

my only worry about my truck is although it is a chevy 1500 full size it is only a 4.3 vortec..i know what was GM thinking not putting a 5.7 in every truck? but i guess if it is rated for 5k it is ok


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
my only worry about my truck is although it is a chevy 1500 full size it is only a 4.3 vortec..i know what was GM thinking not putting a 5.7 in every truck? but i guess if it is rated for 5k it is ok

My Frontier is a 4.0 V-6, but it does have 267 Ft Lbs of Torque. The 4.3 is a stout motor for a V-6.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (brian92390)*

Take your sub boxes and 3 amps out of the back,your headrest screens,2 NOS bottles,and that .032 will be all but a memory......11's are yours.....................

JK man,insane #'s,it is just a matter of time........


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
My Frontier is a 4.0 V-6, but it does have 267 Ft Lbs of Torque. The 4.3 is a stout motor for a V-6.

I'd be worried about that with the weights mentioned.
I'd say an F-350 diesel like I used to have.... made a great tow-rig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
I'd be worried about that with the weights mentioned.
I'd say an F-350 diesel like I used to have.... made a great tow-rig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Yeah I was too, but the Frontier towed everything from gainesville to Englishtown for WF13 in two non-stop trips. I do have electric brakes which help a great deal. 
I would love to upgrade to a 2500 Diesel but I am good for now.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
Yeah I was too, but the Frontier towed everything from gainesville to Englishtown for WF13 in two non-stop trips. I do have electric brakes which help a great deal. 
I would love to upgrade to a 2500 Diesel but I am good for now.

You were towing the weights mentioned with that? 5k range?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
my owners manual says my truck can tow a trailer up to 5,000 pounds, our cars weigh about 3100 with out us in it..so that leaves about 1900 pounds to work with, and a trailer with brakes would be idle

There you have it. Even at capacity on the towing, it would be scary at the limits.
Usually 2/1 is what you want unless you have large loads that you are prepared to tow up hills at 35mph. You'll get there, but put a huge strain on crank bearings and rings.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
You were towing the weights mentioned with that? 5k range?

4200 lbs +/- 100 lbs, yeah. Plus the truck was loaded up. BTW, I am not saying it is optimum, previous posts I made have already said go bigger if you can, but my truck has worked out better than i had hoped.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

Well good! I want to point out that if the selected trailer and a MKV GTI and gear were inserted, that might be a chug chug boat!
Well, that's me and my towing exp, and there's TONS of that. Just be safe, 2x check the safety chains, ball, and the hitch mounting points. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (syntrix)*

This is what you need, GO BIG OR GO HOME!!








WITH THIS


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_This is what you need, GO BIG OR GO HOME!!

That is overkill for towing if it is what I think it is. There's a fine line between torque and cost of fuel now!
But it's getting a little off topic. What's the latest on the build up?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
That is overkill for towing if it is what I think it is. There's a fine line between torque and cost of fuel now!
But it's getting a little off topic. What's the latest on the build up?

well the plan is to finish off the year on revo software, and then after that i will be switching to SEM do to the need to have control of the injectors i will need for the massive amount of fuel the motor will need..
as for going 11's on the revo software, that is still right around the corner they are just finishing up a new file for me hopefully this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what year is your 1500? that's pitiful that its only 5K lbs.. my 4L grand cherokee could do 5K lbs (think it was like 4800 or something).. 
Every half ton currently out can do at least 8500lbs I believe. Heck the Tundra with a single cab, 2wd and short bed can do like 11,500 lbs??? Spec an F150 right and you can do 12,000 IIRC. Some airbags to level the bed and brakes on the trailer (anything over about 3K lbs I think they high recommend) a truck rated to 5K should be able to do 7500 no problem, just be careful and go slow... partially because you will have to









It is not so much the engine but the whole package, trans, brakes, suspension. There are guys with RAM 3500 dually cummins from around my year which are rated at about 15K I believe that tow 40K GCVW. Just to get you an idea of how much that is a 1 ton dually with a 48ft trailer, 2 cars, compressor, generator and gear is going to only put you at about 24K or so!
I'll sell you my 97 2500 cummins with open steel trailer, and 8ft plow for 10K delivered


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

it is a 1998 chevy 1500 4.3 vortec 4 speed auto


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
well the plan is to finish off the year on revo software, and then after that i will be switching to SEM do to the need to have control of the injectors i will need for the massive amount of fuel the motor will need..
as for going 11's on the revo software, that is still right around the corner they are just finishing up a new file for me hopefully this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Just have revo make a good tune no need to got SEM, these me9s are really good ecu for tuners


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Hightboostvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hightboostvr6t* »_
Just have revo make a good tune no need to got SEM, these me9s are really good ecu for tuners 

This is true only if you don't change up much. If you like to experiment with different turbos and the like Stand alone is mandatory unless of course you own the chip tuning company. The fastest cars out there are on stand alone...


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Hightboostvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hightboostvr6t* »_
Just have revo make a good tune no need to got SEM, these me9s are really good ecu for tuners 

We have made Jeff a great tune and he will be the first to tell you that he has no problems with it. As he mentioned in this thread his plans to go to standalone are based on injectors and ability to tune it himself (and andre







). There are options for larger injectors but they are costly if they still don't get him to where he needs that is at least a grand out window with no one really to even buy them off him, since software and those that can tune for them are limited. 
While don't necessarily agree with his choice to go standalone, it is his to make and it has NOTHING to do with lack of good tuning.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Hightboostvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hightboostvr6t* »_
Just have revo make a good tune no need to got SEM, these me9s are really good ecu for tuners 

it's simple as this







REVO has done an awesome job with the fueling options that are availble for FSI currently..however my setup will require an amount a fuel that no FSI fuel injector is capable of producing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 600whp is the final goal


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Hightboostvr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hightboostvr6t* »_
Just have revo make a good tune no need to got SEM, these me9s are really good ecu for tuners 

i also forgot to add that i will be using the new INA intake manifold that deletes the flapper motor and uses a larger throttle body http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it's not revo's fault i am going SEM they have been awesome to me and i owe them to go 11's on their software..do you know how long it took 1.8T's to go [email protected] at only 20psi







(years)...


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:27 AM 9-1-2008_


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i also forgot to add that i will be using the new INA intake manifold that deletes the flapper motor and uses a larger throttle body http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it's not revo's fault i am going SEM they have been awesome to me and i owe them to go 11's on their software..do you know how long it took 1.8T's to go [email protected] at only 20psi







(years)...

_Modified by [email protected] at 8:27 AM 9-1-2008_

Hey, you are benefiting from many a blown motor and tuning tribulation. Revo has learned from their past experiences and iterating faster now. Just like all the different tuning companies. BTW, I love it. I love that you can call up a vendor today, order a bunch of stuff and be a 12 second car. It is good for the community and great for Dubbers everywhere...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

yes it awesome, it's only a matter of time that we catch up to other car brands like honda, it makes me feel good to go on a wed. or friday night and their are only 1 or 2 honda's running quicker et's than me


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
Hey, you are benefiting from many a blown motor and tuning tribulation. Revo has learned from their past experiences and iterating faster now. Just like all the different tuning companies. 

You are really out of line in this thread with all the anti-revo comments that you clearly don't know anything about.
We cleared up that tuning is not an issue and now we learned from blown motors??? Grow up! 
Just because a car had Revo software in it when a rod went doesn't mean it had anything to do with our software. Incorrect hardware for what we spec'd and pushing things beyond hardware limits that cannot be entirely controlled with software is NOT the fault of the software.
My Personal favorite 1.8t comment i that we don't run enough timing, but we remove safety measures to control it while others run more timing, and some how with no timing and supposedly no power we blow up motors... Yeah that makes soooo much sense...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i can't complain about tuning 1 bit.. i have had 2 cars on revo BT software, my mk4 went [email protected] and my mk5 has gone [email protected] so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i can't complain about tuning 1 bit.. i have had 2 cars on revo BT software, my mk4 went [email protected] and my mk5 has gone [email protected] so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
I have to say Jeff car's tuning performs and drives great and when he goes to the dyno those same numbers are backs up by his 1/4 mile trap speed 370ish whp on pump =116 mph customers results speak for them self. 
There supposly other tuner making 400+WHP dynoed on race gas only running 116mph and that dose not add up in my book LOL










_Modified by rracerguy717 at 12:59 PM 9-1-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The REVO tune is %110 on Jeff's car. actually to tell a secret the car has no timing pull when running 20psi to 8krpms http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
To be honest I never expected REVO to take the car this far. Before the pitch forks and torches go up hear me out. When have you ever heard of the ability to buy a hardware turbo kit, fueling kit of your choice, and drive down to your local REVO dealer take the car to the track and run 11 seconds. When you sit ack and think about it, .......NUTS!
I know this software hasn't been released yet but the car is only at 20psi. I can only imagine 22-25 or even 30








The reasoning for Jeff wanting to go Standalone is because of available hardware not because of REVO. The fsi fueling to make 600whp just doesn't exist as of yet. actually they do exist at about $4400 for a set of 4.
I rather spend that money on the Engine management that could be resold and get most of the money back than to put it in injectors that no one can use without a custom tune.
I also want to educate some people on standalone vs oem ecu. 
The ecu he would be using is a MOTEC ecu. I am not a dealer or distributor for motec. the ecu has a 32bit processor running at 32mhz(and its been that way for a few years!)
It has input and outputs to put most oem ecu to shame. It can be emission exempt the last time I checked. How could a SEM be emmisson exempt your probably asking? That would be because alot of the design and testing done to the catalytic system in the car you drive are done with motec ecus(and ecus on the same level.) I have actually seen it personally being done.
With added equipment motec can run up to 4 ecus in parallel to run an engine, run 4 DBW throttles, rotary engines, 12 wideband sensors, 8 egt sensors, 4 stage nitros control, 4D fuel and 4D ignition maps, store 4 selectable maps(tune) these are just stuff from the top of my head.
alot of the drag cars running <8 sec 1/4 mile run these type of ecus.
Pick a function a stock ecu can do and the motec can do it. 








Sorry for the long post.
Andre
SsTuNE


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
Hey, you are benefiting from many a blown motor and tuning tribulation. *Revo has learned from their past experiences and iterating faster now. Just like all the different tuning companies. BTW, I love it. *I love that you can call up a vendor today, order a bunch of stuff and be a 12 second car. It is good for the community and great for Dubbers everywhere...









I blew a motor or two developing the engine in my car too....

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You are really out of line in this thread with all the anti-revo comments that you clearly don't know anything about.
We cleared up that tuning is not an issue and now we learned from blown motors??? Grow up! 
Just because a car had Revo software in it when a rod went doesn't mean it had anything to do with our software. Incorrect hardware for what we spec'd and pushing things beyond hardware limits that cannot be entirely controlled with software is NOT the fault of the software.
My Personal favorite 1.8t comment i that we don't run enough timing, but we remove safety measures to control it while others run more timing, and some how with no timing and supposedly no power we blow up motors... Yeah that makes soooo much sense...

















I was talking about the ENTIRE community. Everyone developing stuff from REVO, APR, Unitronic, TAPP. I was talking about the development of rods and pistons when we got to the point of needing them, the hard work SO many have put into the effort to make 1.8t a leader in performance. I have never and would never blame a blown engine on a specific tuner, and anyone that does doesn't know the complexities of tuning making big HP.
The OP said he was happy how fast he was able to get his 2.0BT into the 12s, I was relating it was a long road and only the past experience from the 1.8t world lead to the quick development.
Chris, I am sorry, I did not know this thread was an advertisement for REVO, I thought it was a thread about 2.0BT. Car


_Modified by hypothetical at 11:37 AM 9-1-2008_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
I was talking about the ENTIRE community. 

You said learned from blown motors and Revo, it doesn't matter if you mentioned entire community because this thread is about Jeff and involves our software and nothing came from any blown motors. Not his previous 1.8t tunes he had or his current 2.0t tunes.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

I just want to say that when I bought my car I had REVO stage 1 then TBE CAI and stage 2 and were more than pleased with both. I'm now running ATP 3071 (thread coming soon) with a Revo beta file based on jeff's car and I coundn't ask for much more. The car runs smooth as stock around town. Unless you press the gas you don't even know there's a 400hp setup under the hood. I have not had one fuel cut or CEL with stage 1 2 or 3 and I've never had more support than I've got from REVO.


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i also forgot to add that i will be using the new INA intake manifold that deletes the flapper motor and uses a larger throttle body http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it's not revo's fault i am going SEM they have been awesome to me and i owe them to go 11's on their software..do you know how long it took 1.8T's to go [email protected] at only 20psi







(years)...

_Modified by [email protected]las at 8:27 AM 9-1-2008_

So i guess your FSI is not really going to be an FSI any more


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Hightboostvr6t)*

i am going to have more than 1 intake manifold made the first we will test non-FSI the second we are going to test will be FSI with a secondary set of injectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

_Modified by SilverStoneMk4 at 9:28 PM 9-1-2008_


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://www.autoblog.com/2006/0...-3-6l/

Not sure you have seen this. lexus has port and direct injection combined.

Rather than running a full out motec, I would probably opt for a less expensive injector controller to run only the port injectors, and leave the fsi system alone.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (enginerd)*

that is really awesome for a factory motor, the reason i want to just go motec and get it done is because i can swap an ecu like motec to any car i desire and i can have it control other things like say haldex if need be


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Did you get a new file?
Are we going to the track today?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

no track tonight, i believe nick and chris are busy with a different engine this week, maybe possibly friday night i might have a new reflash and track times..or maybe the week after http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

^Wish we had a track here in hawaii, so you think with your new reflash, we'll be seeing 11.9's, 11.8's?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (SilverStoneMk4)*

once the new file is done it will deff be in the 11's..how far into the 11's i can't say i will let the car speak for itself


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (SilverStoneMk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverStoneMk4* »_^Wish we had a track here in hawaii
What's the point of having a fast car, if you can't do anything with it legally?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_no track tonight, i believe nick and chris are busy with a different engine this week, maybe possibly friday night i might have a new reflash and track times..or maybe the week after http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What could be possibly be more important than getting that 11s monkey off your back....lol


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_What's the point of having a fast car, if you can't do anything with it legally?

ya the streets don't make good tracks and telling the cops your dialing in your suspension isn't going to get you off


----------



## GTiMK5_TJ (Jun 29, 2008)

whats the intake ur putting on this?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (GTiMK5_TJ)*

the intake manifold is going to be made by INA engineering


----------



## GTiMK5_TJ (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i meant air intake lol sorry







yea im a newb


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (GTiMK5_TJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiMK5_TJ* »_i meant air intake lol sorry







yea im a newb

im not going to be getting a new intake, i will keep using the one that came with the ATP kit


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (SilverStoneMk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverStoneMk4* »_^Wish we had a track here in hawaii, so you think with your new reflash, we'll be seeing 11.9's, 11.8's?









Did they close the track on the Big Island or is it just on a different island than you are on? The fastest Old School Rabbit was in Hawaii for a long time in the late 90s, he had to be running somewhere. Here's a video of some Bugs doing it up.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfzmAGo6RhM


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_What's the point of having a fast car, if you can't do anything with it legally?


I guess it's that Ego thing and also there's alot of competition here some of us fly to the maui for the track or the big island. But I understand the legal part, one of us mkv's here in hawaii got busted for racing







...


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
Did they close the track on the Big Island or is it just on a different island than you are on? The fastest Old School Rabbit was in Hawaii for a long time in the late 90s, he had to be running somewhere. Here's a video of some Bugs doing it up.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfzmAGo6RhM




Nope track on the big island is still open with the track on maui too! I know what car your talking about seen it but not in action more like deactivated...







Well enough thread jack! Can't wait to see your gti in the 11's Jc!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the intake manifold is going to be made by INA engineering

You'll be the first with there intake manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (SilverStoneMk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverStoneMk4* »_
You'll be the first with there intake manifold?

as far as i know i will be the first with their manifold


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
as far as i know i will be the first with their manifold


Nice














!!!!


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

both of the manifolds will be produced by INA?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (brian92390)*

yes both manifolds i will have made will be from INA


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (SilverStoneMk4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverStoneMk4* »_
You'll be the first with there intake manifold?

yup- he will infact have the first one.
flanges are being milled, injector bosses are done, and plenum design is finalised...wont be long till its ready


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (bulldogger72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_
yup- he will infact have the first one.
flanges are being milled, injector bosses are done, and plenum design is finalised...wont be long till its ready

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
on another note i got tired of looking at my rock chipped votex front end so sunday i will be painting and installing a R32 front end to match my Eurojet R32 rear end


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

R32 front will be sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
on another note i got tired of looking at my rock chipped votex front end so sunday i will be painting and installing a R32 front end to match my Eurojet R32 rear end

All show and no go








Speaking of no go where is my buddy JR







j/k


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

jc, You know how to do it right man. I am interested in this manifold.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
All show and no go








Speaking of no go where is my buddy JR







j/k


OOOOOO i see how it is


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_

OOOOOO i see how it is












_Modified by Audi4u at 4:24 PM 9-5-2008_


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (SprintA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SprintA3* »_R32 front will be sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

x2!!!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (SilverStoneMk4)*

Hey Jeff, I want to try this on your car.
I think this might be what we need to get that monkey off your back!










_Modified by Audi4u at 12:30 PM 9-6-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

can't go over the stock map sensor, if we could that would work great but unless we clamp the map it won't work


----------



## nick2.0Tgti (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i love this build haha
im actually saving now to buy a gt30 setup


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_can't go over the stock map sensor, if we could that would work great but unless we clamp the map it won't work

Not going over it, this will keep the boost as tight as possible to the requested boost without exceeding the map sensor. your stock sensor is good for more than 20psi.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

how does that work? we already have an n75 controller, does that delete it?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

the n75 stays the manual in between the turbo and the n75 manifold.
the ecu still has the control of the boost but you can trim the boost with the manual controller a little or alot.
so the boost will still follow the predefined boost curve of the ecu.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The way it is installed would not allow the ECM to control boost for safety.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The way it is installed would not allow the ECM to control boost for safety. 

I don't agree


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The only way it could work and still have factory safety control is if the boost controller was set lower than wastegate spring pressure which the n75 defaults to if something goes wrong.
If wastegate spring pressure was 10psi and that boost controller was set to 15 psi. It would mean that the lowest the wastegate could open would be 15psi since the N75 would not see any pressure to send through to the wastegate until then.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The only way it could work and still have factory safety control is if the boost controller was set lower than wastegate spring pressure which the n75 defaults to if something goes wrong.
If wastegate spring pressure was 10psi and that boost controller was set to 15 psi. It would mean that the lowest the wastegate could open would be 15psi since the N75 would not see any pressure to send through to the wastegate until then. 

My question is can you install a MBC or EBC to prevent boost spikes and run a nice steady psi? If so were to install it.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

but since it two controller in series, you wouldn't need to adjust the 1st to fifteen the stock electric would still use the duty cyce to regulate to say 14psi and the manual, being a restriction would only have to be adjusted to bring up the the pressure slightly. so in fail safe the n75 would turn off and the difference would be the slightly increased pressure of 11-12psi instead of 10.
and even if that not safe enough you would still have
timing pull
electric diverter valve (would give 0 psi)
and the electric throttle body (30 percent fail safe or no throttle at all)
Doesn't really matter, was just a thought trying to get a little more boost for Jeff.


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I think I actually lined up against you([email protected]) once.. I got my ass handed to me but I like your car alot...I had a green 2g eclipse gst.. you ran ran 12.093 @118.. I was trying to dial in my dual stage boost controller and my car was breaking up ended running a shi**y 15.6 @93mph 


_Modified by Wishing on a Vr at 3:30 PM 9-8-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wishing on a Vr* »_I think I actually lined up against you once.. I got my ass handed to me but I like your car alot...

which track and how long ago? what kind of car were you in?


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
which track and how long ago? what kind of car were you in?
English town green 2g eclipse turbo










_Modified by Wishing on a Vr at 3:34 PM 9-8-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wishing on a Vr* »_English town green 2g eclipse turbo

hmm don't remember but if you see me again make sure you stop me and say whats up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
hmm don't remember but if you see me again make sure you stop me and say whats up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 Yea no prob.. Its just that i recognized the car and I found my timeslip from the aug 28th and i was like ahhhh, thats who you are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wishing on a Vr* »_ Yea no prob.. Its just that i recognized the car and I found my timeslip from the aug 28th and i was like ahhhh, thats who you are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

28th or 29th? the 28th would have been a thursday and i don't remember being up their on a thursday but i deff was up their the 29th that was the night it was cut short for rain when i went [email protected]


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
28th or 29th? the 28th would have been a thursday and i don't remember being up their on a thursday but i deff was up their the 29th that was the night it was cut short for rain when i went [email protected]
correction the 29th the friday i had the left lane. toyota side =you
.843 rt
1.861 60ft
5.188 330ft
7.874 1/8
93.45 mph
10.170 1000ft
12.093 1/4
118.24 mph


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*

yup that was me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and i installed my R32 front end tonight and it looks great..i need to get new washer covers though because i scrathed the covers before i painted them..minor trimming was required to fit the FMIC but nothing is visible it was just minor triming behind the side grilles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yup that was me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and i installed my R32 front end tonight and it looks great..i need to get new washer covers though because i scrathed the covers before i painted them..minor trimming was required to fit the FMIC but nothing is visible it was just minor triming behind the side grilles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

When can we see pics?


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

Englishtown tomorrow JC?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_Englishtown tomorrow JC?

not this week, i have been crazy at work being shorted handed this week and i just need to relax tonight..maybe next week
and pics of the front end will come as soon as i repair and respray the washer covers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

here are some pictures from when we were painting last night before everything had clear on it
































big block cars ftw?


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

Lookin good! Post up when the next track session is.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_Lookin good! Post up when the next track session is.

first track day after REVO gets me a new software update


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

[email protected] i know this is a little OT, but i installed the n2mb wotbox in my car yesterday and today i noticed my cruise control no longer works. I love using cruise control on my way to school to i'm really pissed. does your cruise still work?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*

i honestly didn't notice the cruise.. i will check tonight for you and check back


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
first track day after REVO gets me a new software update









If you get one let me know who's ass to kiss I need a tweek here and a tweek there


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
If you get one let me know who's ass to kiss I need a tweek here and a tweek there









pm'd


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

cool thnks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

here are some pictures i took when i got home from work tonight, sorry it was rainging out


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_here are some pictures i took when i got home from work tonight, sorry it was rainging out

















.
.
.


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

























So, what changed?
.
.
.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by elRey at 9:23 PM 9-12-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*

anyone want to buy a GTI front end?


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

you tool! you put the r32 badge on?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub)*

it came on the new grille, i think i am gonna put the stock chrome GTI badge on


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

word on the cruise control?


----------



## FSIGTI (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_you tool! you put the r32 badge on?

He has more power than an R32 so why not... lol


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

r20


----------



## Hightboostvr6t (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_here are some pictures i took when i got home from work tonight, sorry it was rainging out

















car looks really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I really like the R32 front.


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

Any trimming was required to fit the R32 front ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL_3grab* »_Any trimming was required to fit the R32 front ?

very minor trimming, nothing you can see once the main grille is installed and all mounting tabs are still their..just need to trim a little extra bumper material
and as for the cruise i still need to check that i have not drivin the car since saturday and the car is coming apart until next spring any day now


----------



## Couch Gentleman (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_anyone want to buy a GTI front end?









PM Sent.


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
very minor trimming, nothing you can see once the main grille is installed and all mounting tabs are still their..just need to trim a little extra bumper material


Thanks
I've always thought there is no room for GTI FMIC with R32 swap


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

so no 11s till next year?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (brian92390)*

not unless i get a reflash by the time i take the car apart http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

r32 front looks nice jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

Looks nice!!


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey JC, long break from my VW tuning bug.. i am keeping it at bay, good to see the car is coming along nicely.
Ill PM you, and maybe [email protected] for old times sake..


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

the dyno day is official.. u down ?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4033286


_Modified by pootey at 7:53 PM 9-17-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (pootey)*

yes i will be at the dyno day, i will be looking to make somewhere around 40-50whp more than what i am making now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
who else is coming???


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nah u


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

dunno yet, should start getting some responses from people


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (pootey)*

r32 back end r32 front end... whats next? r32 AWD?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (ShutItDown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShutItDown* »_r32 back end r32 front end... whats next? r32 AWD?

ya never know


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

new personal best tonight [email protected] with a 1.770 sixty foot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

W00t!! 
congrats on 11's
fix your sig


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*

fixed


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

good pass! Told you that you can hit 11's.... i actually said 11.7's but maybe next time when someone doesn't break down for an hour and half.... definitely gotta bring the HD camera next time!


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Patryk R32)*

Great time Jeff congrats


----------



## FSIGTI (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_new personal best tonight [email protected] with a 1.770 sixty foot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any Video?? 
Also the weather was great tonight for racing


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

this was with the new software? at etown?


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: (brian92390)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Branman)*

weather was great last night, 59 degrees..this was not new software it was the same software i have been running for about a month now, and it was at horrible island dragway..it would deff go quicker at etown since i am spinning the crap out of first and second..20/21 psi it was holding last night, pump and meth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

jc....install the damn Schrick's man !!!
Its TIME...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

the long block in my car is staying just like it is for now, i have a spare BPY engine i bought from [email protected] and i will be building that from top to bottom and we will see how high i can rev that with a balanced bottom end, valves, springs and cams


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

nice job jeff. now when is the r32 going to be in the 11s? i know its only a matter of time


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_new personal best tonight [email protected] with a 1.770 sixty foot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Holy f*ck balls that is moving!!!! dont you need a cage to be in the 11s???? Congrats JC.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_nice job jeff. now when is the r32 going to be in the 11s? i know its only a matter of time









haha that R32 is slow as balls, chip, intake and exhaust that hunk o junk went [email protected] at island a couple weeks ago







i think that one is going to stay my daily driver haha


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_
Holy f*ck balls that is moving!!!! dont you need a cage to be in the 11s???? Congrats JC. 

down to 12.00 you only need a helmet and fire jacket
11.99-11.50 you just need the same as above and metal valve stems
11.49-10.00 you need all the above with the addition of a certafied cage (believe thats all you need if their is wrong please someone let me know i will be needing that information shortly after my next reflash







)


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
haha that R32 is slow as balls, chip, intake and exhaust that hunk o junk went [email protected] at island a couple weeks ago







i think that one is going to stay my daily driver haha

You see, I am not the only weird one that wants a fwd car as his fast show car, and an AWD R32 as a daily. lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (FSIGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSIGTI* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any Video?? 
Also the weather was great tonight for racing

no video and yeah you can't beat 59 degrees on a race night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
here is the break down of the time slip
R/T.. .498
60'.. 1.770
330.. 5.072
1/8.. 7.727
MPH.. 94.52
1000.. 9.998
1/4.. 11.888
MPH.. 119.94
i am incredible pleased with the car, this is a setup that you could bolt on and drive every day of the year, Thank god for awesome companies making awesome product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nothing is custom built everything is off the shelf top quality parts


----------



## outlaw (May 12, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good Job bro!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_new personal best tonight [email protected] with a 1.770 sixty foot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

way to go Jeff!! I'm so hating you and Tapp right now but it give's me hope that I can get there one day. I guess I need to start going to the track and looking for some wheels










_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 4:11 PM 9-20-2008_


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Jeff it's thanks to you I was able to tune my car so thanks for leading the way!


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_new personal best tonight [email protected] with a 1.770 sixty foot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

about time!









congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Great time! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

Excellent work Senior. Nice to see some solid 11s, time for tens!!


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*

VIDEO or it didnt happen.


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
haha that R32 is slow as balls, chip, intake and exhaust that hunk o junk went [email protected] at island a couple weeks ago







i think that one is going to stay my daily driver haha

and how did that with those mods not even make it into the 14s?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (ShutItDown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShutItDown* »_VIDEO or it didnt happen.

i got a time slip and about 20 people their watchin







i do wish i got it on video though..it was very exciting, i knew i had it and just had to hit 3rd and 4th when i saw the 1/8th mile et and trap flash on the board


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (ShutItDown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShutItDown* »_VIDEO or it didnt happen.








i personally saw it...was actually lined up after him and saw his whole run from the tree....i saw the 11.88 flash on the board and i was like....damn jeff is going to be happy... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

So what cams are you gonna be installing ?
Are the Cat Cams ready ?
Or are you getting the Schrick's ??


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

cat cams are not ready, but i will be waiting as long as it takes, i won't pay that kind of money for schricks


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_cat cams are not ready, but i will be waiting as long as it takes, i won't pay that kind of money for schricks

Well pricing is according to quality.
And i don't mean Cat Cams are bad, but they are not Schricks.
Cam upgrade in this engine is both a performance increase as well as a protective measure.
Plus, did you read my post about a possible 25+ HP gain on the Schricks ?


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
haha that R32 is slow as balls, chip, intake and exhaust that hunk o junk went [email protected] at island a couple weeks ago







i think that one is going to stay my daily driver haha

Great numbers on the 2.0t but i am confused on the *.:R*. Mine runs very consistent 14.50s @ 92 with just Unitronic Stage 1+. I wouldn't worry about it either, you have the really fast car, and a nice AWD for everyday. Great job getting into the 11s


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm disappointed how much slower the new R32s are than the MkIVs... 92mph??? A V6 Camry traps 97...


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_I'm disappointed how much slower the new R32s are than the MkIVs... 92mph??? A V6 Camry traps 97...









And yet I still want one.







But it's really too bad it's a porker.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Well pricing is according to quality.
And i don't mean Cat Cams are bad, but they are not Schricks.
Cam upgrade in this engine is both a performance increase as well as a protective measure.
Plus, did you read my post about a possible 25+ HP gain on the Schricks ?









i hear ya on that but once my new intake manifold is on it will delete the FSI so i won't have to worry about the hpfp cam lobe


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
Great numbers on the 2.0t but i am confused on the *.:R*. Mine runs very consistent 14.50s @ 92 with just Unitronic Stage 1+. I wouldn't worry about it either, you have the really fast car, and a nice AWD for everyday. Great job getting into the 11s

the night i ran my R was a couple nights after waterfest it was still about 100 degrees out and humid..i might go back now that it's cool and play with the revo sps settings but then again i don't really care that car is just to get me around town when i have my car apart doing work







but yeah i have seen alot of R's going 14's, "patryk R32" even went 13.8 in his stock mk4 R32...maybe i just can't drive automatic (DSG)


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Well pricing is according to quality.
And i don't mean Cat Cams are bad, but they are not Schricks.
Cam upgrade in this engine is both a performance increase as well as a protective measure.


I've seen schricks crack in half







.. just saying to put it out there.. not like OMG schricks are crap.
But what makes the cats any less quality than schricks. What makes the schricks.. omg they are schricks.. Why isn' the statement I am not saying shricks are bad but they are not cats?
A land rover costs a lot more than a rav 4.. I'd buy the 4 before a land rover is I was looking for a quality vehicle.

But on that note, my main concern with any cams is the pump lobe. Has anyone had the schricks in period let alone long enough to know it will hold up? I've already killed one cam having a follower wear through since I didn't check it (before people knew to check them with pumps). I'd really hate to trash a cam that will cost as much as my turbo to replace.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I've seen schricks crack in half







.. just saying to put it out there.. not like OMG schricks are crap.
But what makes the cats any less quality than schricks. What makes the schricks.. omg they are schricks.. Why isn' the statement I am not saying shricks are bad but they are not cats?
A land rover costs a lot more than a rav 4.. I'd buy the 4 before a land rover is I was looking for a quality vehicle.

But on that note, my main concern with any cams is the pump lobe. Has anyone had the schricks in period let alone long enough to know it will hold up? I've already killed one cam having a follower wear through since I didn't check it (before people knew to check them with pumps). I'd really hate to trash a cam that will cost as much as my turbo to replace. 

You are right Chris, but as i said in another forum, i'd rather check/replace my follower every 5000 miles than to start having fuel cuts cause my OEM cam lobe has been slowly ground flat.
Having a CF fail and having the piston ride the cam, is something UNAVOIDABLE in these engines, IF you don't keep checking your CF.
I have 15000 miles with the Autotech, and even though i've never had a CF fail (mind you i'm on my THIRD now), my cam seems to be taking a beating.Its not damaged, but it sure looks like its flattening out...
As for the Schricks, well no one can say with certainty they will last forever, but what i'm pretty sure of is that its much much stronger than ANY OEM cam.
As for the damage part, well if you have a piston riding a camshaft, i doubt ANY replacement cam can take it for any period of time.
Now if the problem is do you switch a damaged Schrick or a damaged OEM cam....i guess with all the side damage caused by it, i think that would be the least or your problems..


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

I've had a HPFP in for over 12,000 and still on original CF both it and cam look fine


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_I've had a HPFP in for over 12,000 and still on original CF both it and cam look fine

Well that settles it then !!!
You should donate your car for research !!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

nice run Jeff


----------



## FSIGTI (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I guess this is in response to the whole video or it didnt' happen things huh... LOL...
Good time once again and Congrats

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Your car is only fast cause that track is 1200000ft below sea level AND it was a full moon.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Your car is only fast cause that track is 1200000ft below sea level AND it was a full moon. 

lol hater


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

HAHA! So did you end up finishing Andre's Motor Jeff on Sat! missed a good party


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5Rabbit* »_HAHA! So did you end up finishing Andre's Motor Jeff on Sat! missed a good party









we didn't end up getting anything done, we had a crazy weekend trying to get a bunch of odds and ends done







i almost can't wait for the season to be over so i can start the new tear down and make some big big power next year


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
lol hater


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

How much power are you making? Like high 4's?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (04 GLI Luva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 GLI Luva* »_How much power are you making? Like high 4's?

i have not dyno'd in a couple months, i will be at the dyno day at forcefed though


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Well done JC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Well done JC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

my new goal before i switch off to SEM and the new intake manifold is to run [email protected] as the car sits now with only a software change http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i hope to do it at show n go if all goes as planned


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
my new goal before i switch off to SEM and the new intake manifold is to run [email protected] as the car sits now with only a software change http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i hope to do it at show n go if all goes as planned









Damn...that's fast man! I would love the Passat to run under 13sec, but I would leave my tranny on the track before I even got anywhere close. Definitely looking forward to the end results with the newer software. Btw, I know you have probably mentioned this before in the thread, but what are your final goals for the GTI?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
Damn...that's fast man! I would love the Passat to run under 13sec, but I would leave my tranny on the track before I even got anywhere close. Definitely looking forward to the end results with the newer software. Btw, I know you have probably mentioned this before in the thread, but what are your final goals for the GTI?

not sure on the final goals, i guess to go as quick as possible and still be able to drive my car on the street http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

10's would be epic.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (ShutItDown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShutItDown* »_10's would be epic.









we expect our first clean pass on SEM to be in the 10's, and we plan on doing that still on the 3071R
but on the REVO beta software we want to run [email protected], i think that would be pretty incredible for everyday end users!!


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
my new goal before i switch off to SEM and the new intake manifold is to run [email protected] as the car sits now with only a software change http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i hope to do it at show n go if all goes as planned
















....I will be at show-n-go and hope to see those kind of numbers. Just nutzz!


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_







....I will be at show-n-go and hope to see those kind of numbers. Just nutzz!
lets hope it doesn't break down the first run again like last show and go


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
my new goal before i switch off to SEM and the new intake manifold is to run [email protected] as the car sits now with only a software change http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i hope to do it at show n go if all goes as planned









What boost are you on now? 125MPH gonna take 60-70 more HP. It is a pretty lofty goal on the GT3071, but I am the first to say go for it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
What boost are you on now? 125MPH gonna take 60-70 more HP. It is a pretty lofty goal on the GT3071, but I am the first to say go for it. 

i am at 20/21psi now, once REVO comes threw with the new software it should be 27/28psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i think the car is very capable, even if the car only goes 122/123 thats still very very respectable


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i am at 20/21psi now, once REVO comes threw with the new software it should be 27/28psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i think the car is very capable, even if the car only goes 122/123 thats still very very respectable









Ha ha, 119 is very respectful. Especially on 20/21. Damn!!!


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

damn, that's more than i was expecting the software to do. i thought it was just going to be a minor revision to tweak a few things.
next time you go to etown, i want to be there.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i am at 20/21psi now, once REVO comes threw with the new software it should be 27/28psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Now that's boost for ya! Hypothetically what would you need to run that much boost with the gt30 kit other than rods and pistons? Is it still reliable and streetable at those power levels?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_
Now that's boost for ya! Hypothetically what would you need to run that much boost with the gt30 kit other than rods and pistons? Is it still reliable and streetable at those power levels?

you need rods, (stock pistons will do the job) yes it will still be just as reliable as 20psi, you need injectors capable of the task, and the correct software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ill be going to the track tonight.. if i don't fall asleep here at work haha. was up to 4 in the am finishing my car


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_Ill be going to the track tonight.. if i don't fall asleep here at work haha. was up to 4 in the am finishing my car

i will prob run home, and then grab my .:R and take a ride down prob be their around 7:30-8 o'clock


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i will prob run home, and then grab my .:R and take a ride down prob be their around 7:30-8 o'clock
going from 11s to 15s...how does that feel? Kind of like going from a streetbike to a scooter?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_going from 11s to 15s...how does that feel? Kind of like going from a streetbike to a scooter?

im not running the car .:R im just gonna drive it up their to watch jr's car break 11's


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so your going down later on! let me know what time and i will meet you and film !


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5Rabbit* »_so your going down later on! let me know what time and i will meet you and film !

i will be their around 8 but i am not running tonight, i am just going to watch jr's car break 11's


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_Ill be going to the track tonight.. if i don't fall asleep here at work haha. was up to 4 in the am finishing my car

Good stuff JR. Looking forward to the results tonight. Vic said your car was in pieces last night, glad you got it all back together in time. Best of luck man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you need rods, (stock pistons will do the job) yes it will still be just as reliable as 20psi, you need injectors capable of the task, and the correct software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

WOW! So pushing all that power, 450whp and that much PSI all you really need is rods, injectors, software and HPFP. Absolutely amazing what this 2.0t motor can do.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_
WOW! So pushing all that power, 450whp and that much PSI all you really need is rods, injectors, software and HPFP. Absolutely amazing what this 2.0t motor can do.

just wait til you see the Eurojet hardware kit once it is released







i will be ditching the ATP stuff for the Eurojet stuff when the time comes


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
just wait til you see the Eurojet hardware kit once it is released







i will be ditching the ATP stuff for the Eurojet stuff when the time comes









So eurojet is coming out with a BT kit? I am guessing Tubular manifold? Are we going to see it sometime in the near future because I know they are working on the rabbit turbo kit and the K04 kit for the 2.0t.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_
So eurojet is coming out with a BT kit? I am guessing Tubular manifold? Are we going to see it sometime in the near future because I know they are working on the rabbit turbo kit and the K04 kit for the 2.0t.

as far as i know i think they are working on FSI hardware, and if indeed they are i will deff be using it, nothing wrong with the ATP stuff for the price but i know if Eurojet does do a kit it will be top notch and tubular http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: just to put it out their this is my opinion not 100% fact until Eurojet releases something!!


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:40 AM 9-24-2008_


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Gotcha! Looks like alot of choices will be available by spring/summer time when I am ready to go with a BT.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

the shots i saw of eurojets bt manifold were cast. hopefully they change that though, after seeing the response to the 2.5l mani they are developing.


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_the shots i saw of eurojets bt manifold were cast. hopefully they change that though, after seeing the response to the 2.5l mani they are developing.

weren't those only for the ko4s?


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (brian92390)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian92390* »_
weren't those only for the ko4s?

no. ill see if i can find the thread or pics of it.
edit, here you go: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3941458


_Modified by shortydub at 12:59 AM 9-25-2008_


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

hmm you're right. that thread brings back bad memories.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (brian92390)*

i received my new throttle body today that will be mounted to my INA intake manifold once finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

is that a stock tb?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_is that a stock tb?

it is a 3.2L touareg tb, our stock FSI tb is way way smaller


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i like where this is going !!! more info please!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

more to come when the manifold is done


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
it is a 3.2L touareg tb, our stock FSI tb is way way smaller

i didn't know the specs on the stock tb, but i was gonna say holy **** if that was the size of it.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5Rabbit* »_i like where this is going !!! more info please!

i second that


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

does that throttle body bolt right up or will you have to redrill?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (brian92390)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian92390* »_does that throttle body bolt right up or will you have to redrill?

the new intake manifold is designed for this bigger tb


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*

Nice Job!! OEM drive shafts as well?










_Modified by gr8ryde at 5:20 PM 10-12-2008_


----------



## emo_dubber (May 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the new time


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

92.8 stroke FTW.
I hate to say it but there is no need for SEM, just donate the money to me....lol
REVO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Can't wait for the manifold to be done !


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (99.5Rabbit)*

whoa nice!!!


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

JC, is the car hitting the track tommorow at Show-N-Go?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

yeah i will be their


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I might just come out then! I will see how many of these







I have tonight.


----------



## iSot (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

JC do you know perhaps something about, if there is going to be (by INA) bolt-on performance intake manifold solution for TFSI engine, which could fit to Stock throttle body ? Your intake manifold I suppose is not going to be bolt-on solution for stock TB







and btw. That is huge







How big is the standard throttle body inlet housing ?







- iSot



_Modified by iSot at 6:32 AM 10-19-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (iSot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iSot* »_which could fit to Stock throttle body

STock throttle body was designed around a "package".Once you start deviating from that package by changing the turbocharger,downpipe,MAF size,chip,etc then you need to reassess the package and come up with a solution.
The stock throttle body is 60mm which is too small for what we want to do.R32 75mm and 80mm units will be used.


----------



## iSot (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Ok, so your opinion is that replacing Throttle body + intake manifold for bigger/better, its not going to give so much more better results for my K04 Stage 2+ setup (future 100 and maybe 104oct programs) , that its would be wise to upgrade and replace these parts ? 
Maybe, but I'm not ready yet to lose lower torque performance, what K04 gives












_Modified by iSot at 4:41 PM 10-19-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (iSot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iSot* »_Ok, so your opinion is that replacing Throttle body + intake manifold for bigger/better, its not going to give so much more better results for my K04 Stage 2+ setup (future 100 and maybe 104oct programs) , that its would be wise to upgrade and replace these parts ? 
Maybe, I'm not ready yet to lose lower torque performance, what K04 gives









You will see a performance gain on a K04.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
You will see a performance gain on a K04.









Give us some teaser pics or something already!!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
You will see a performance gain on a K04.









But K04 is not a true stage 3 if you really want to get into it... 

I have seen a picture of the EJ tubular manifold... it looks awesome!!


----------



## iSot (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
You will see a performance gain on a K04.









Hmmm.. This is quite interesting








Do I perhaps need to make some changes for the software, that I could make sure to get flawless operation results and all benefits/performance levels from the upgraded throttle body/intake manifold ?







+ x2 I'm also like to see some teasers







- iSot



_Modified by iSot at 6:08 PM 10-19-2008_


----------



## iSot (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
But K04 is not a true stage 3 if you really want to get into it... 

I have seen a picture of the EJ tubular manifold... it looks awesome!!









What is "true" stage 3







? Yep... with GT2871R you will get more, but I like that lower power band what K04 makes


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (iSot)*

the only bt option IMO is the 3071r or the 3076r that Revo or Unitronic supports... the k04 is barely smaller than the gt2871r and all of the tuning companies have taken note. the common consensus is that if you want bigger than a k04, you better go t3!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_the only bt option IMO is the 3071r or the 3076r that Revo or Unitronic supports... the k04 is barely smaller than the gt2871r and all of the tuning companies have taken note. the common consensus is that if you want bigger than a k04, you better go t3!

wait till you see the low end power difference between our dyno sheet we will post later and the APR 500hp dyno sheet posted yesterday...the choice is clear 3071 all the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif where they are making 250 wheel torque we are making 400







"it's all about the power under the curve"


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
wait till you see the low end power difference between our dyno sheet we will post later and the APR 500hp dyno sheet posted yesterday...the choice is clear 3071 all the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif where they are making * 250 wheel torque we are making 400







"it's all about the power under the curve"* 
 
Oh snap LOL 
I remember those days when APR all they talked about was "power under the curve " , with the 1.8T stage 3 when they made alot less they other BT kits 
With this 2L TFSI APR response is " rev it to 7K before you get power







Bob.G


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

remember that USP is still using the APr manifold with an adapter to t3 which is highly restrictive... but i agree 3071 .63ar t3 all the way!!!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_remember that USP is still using the APr manifold with an adapter to t3 which is highly restrictive... !
 
Sam made plenty of hp with a similar 3076 with APR manifold .







Bob.G


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Sam made plenty of hp with a similar 3076 with APR manifold .







Bob.G

...direct port nitrous, headwork, and intake manifold as well.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (FSI-King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSI-King* »_
...direct port nitrous,.
 nope Sam made over 550whp on turbo only.







Bob.G


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ nope Sam made over 550whp on turbo only.







Bob.G
 with head work, and intake manifold


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
wait till you see the low end power difference between our dyno sheet we will post later and the APR 500hp dyno sheet posted yesterday...the choice is clear 3071 all the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif where they are making 250 wheel torque we are making 400







"it's all about the power under the curve"

jeff that tune is no where near done that file was rushed for fixxfest.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (FSI-King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSI-King* »_
jeff that tune is no where near done that file was rushed for fixxfest. 

i understand that, ours is not a final tune either but it is physically impossible to pull your powerband back another 1000 rpm to meet ours with just software
just wait until you see the graph the 3071R turbo is def impressive on this engine, hands down..i have mutual respect for different setups and all ways of making power but this turbo is incredible all around 


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:30 AM 10-20-2008_


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i understand that, ours is not a final tune either but it is physically impossible to pull your powerband back another 1000 rpm to meet ours with just software
just wait until you see the graph the 3071R turbo is def impressive on this engine, hands down..i have mutual respect for different setups and all ways of making power but this turbo is incredible all around 

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:30 AM 10-20-2008_

I am waiting, post the sheet already







, I understand what your saying, however that low-mid range torque doesn't benefit you too much in the quarter, as much as the extra power the 3076 will give up top.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (FSI-King)*

just waiting to gather everything together


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_just waiting to gather everything together

hurry up Jeff!


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: (FSI-King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSI-King* »_
I am waiting, post the sheet already







, I understand what your saying, however that low-mid range torque doesn't benefit you too much in the quarter, as much as the extra power the 3076 will give up top.

it's not all about drag though.. even though he's still faster so far.
but with the power you're both making he'd win from a roll and on a road course.. versatility>top end


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (bernB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bernB5* »_
it's not all about drag though.. even though he's still faster so far.
but with the power you're both making he'd win from a roll and on a road course.. versatility>top end

understood, but we're trying to go 10's not 2:01 at Sebring


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah u


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: (FSI-King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSI-King* »_
understood, but we're trying to go 10's not 2:01 at Sebring









also understood, but at this rate, on c16 jc could be running 10's and a 2:01








either way, best of luck to both of you.. funny how short it took the 2.0tfsi to make it to low 11's compared to the 1.8t


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (FSI-King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSI-King* »_
understood, but we're trying to go 10's not 2:01 at Sebring









if your going for 10's your soon to pass me, my goal was to take an off the shelf turbo kit anyone could buy and push it as hard as i can, i plan on throwing a roll bar in my car over the winter and just going 11.4/11.5 every pass down the track


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
if your going for 10's your soon to pass me, my goal was to take an off the shelf turbo kit anyone could buy and push it as hard as i can, i plan on throwing a roll bar in my car over the winter and just going 11.4/11.5 every pass down the track










sounds like you met your goal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FSI-King (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (bernB5)*



> also understood, but at this rate, on c16 jc could be running 10's and a 2:01
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think there is that much more power to be made on c16 rather than 93 and water/meth. After all water/meth is usually used as a substitute for race gas. However, with race gas and water/meth you will be able to run even more timing although you are probally pretty close to the limit of what the ecu will allow you to add.


----------



## FSIGTI (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Show me the DYNO Graph!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (FSIGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSIGTI* »_Show me the DYNO Graph!!!!!!









soon, very soon


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (FSI-King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSI-King* »_
I dont think there is that much more power to be made on c16 rather than 93 and water/meth. After all water/meth is usually used as a substitute for race gas. However, with race gas and water/meth you will be able to run even more timing although you are probally pretty close to the limit of what the ecu will allow you to add. 


there is becuase what happens is that the W/M does not spry evenly in all cyl. so you might have timing correction in some cyl. when you run stright meth!! which is good or run race gas too then that will get rid of all correction (should)


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_

there is becuase what happens is that the W/M does not spry evenly in all cyl. so you might have timing correction in some cyl. when you run stright meth!! which is good or run race gas too then that will get rid of all correction (should)

jr you hit the nail right on the head, i can't wait to get back on the dyno with 100oct in the tank


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Screw all you guys, I will make 800hp on my 2871. 














I kid I kid. Just trying to add some humor to the watered down pissing match.


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (bernB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bernB5* »_
funny how short it took the 2.0tfsi to make it to low 11's compared to the 1.8t 
Funny you say that, because i remember just LAST november (the end of november) i was beating jeff in the 1/4 mile even when he had slicks on...all the car had was a reflash for him...
Now a few months later and 300HP more later, it will run circles around me...its a 3 second faster car in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (FSIGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSIGTI* »_Show me the DYNO Graph!!!!!!








 
I got view of it this morning and all I can say is WOW







R32T tq and spool . 
Revo did a great job with the tune and has got this TFSI engine BT software figured out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Bob.G


----------



## uber_mkv (Oct 23, 2008)

JC, have u ever had it on the street with street tires? if so how does it do?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (uber_mkv)*

of course i drive it on the street, its my every day car, 1-3 is useless, but with the sps plus i can turn down the boost and timing and run around at 300 or 350 or 400hp whatever i feel i need at the time


----------



## uber_mkv (Oct 23, 2008)

what is the sps plus?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (uber_mkv)*

it is a controller from revo that plugs in the obd2 port that controls boost, fuel and timing


----------



## 96734gti (Feb 17, 2008)

JC: I'm pretty sure I remember reading that you were gonna swap out your intake manifold, Is this still happening?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (96734gti)*

i am gonna try it eventually but right now i am sticking with the stock ecu


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

what all changed with the setup to achieve 500whp? other than the software?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW03Getta* »_what all changed with the setup to achieve 500whp? other than the software?

nothing just software


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

my hero!!!!...LOVE THE CAR...


----------



## milkwasabadchoice (Sep 12, 2006)

how'd your skullnick engineering wastegate modification turn out? 
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (milkwasabadchoice)*

haha you should see the horrible welds i will send you pm


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i need more details... more pictures, more everything.


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (VW03Getta)*

Just a curious question, looking at the rough surface on the inside of that exhaust manifold, would it benefit from something like Extrude Hone, or does that not matter on a turbo car?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

had to go down to page 3 or the threads to find this one... JC must be brewing something BIG up with all the silence








Can't wait to see


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Is it true you're going back to stock jeff?
If so i want 1st dibs on the parts..


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_turbo comes off saturday anyone wanna buy it?
moving on to prob just having the .:R


Man...why? That sucks man...I was really hoping to see where you were gonna take this thing. So, I guess you won't be in this forum very much from here on out huh?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

looking into a 1989 rallye golf, i want a part of vw history in my garage


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*








Sorry to see you go Jeff.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_looking into a 1989 rallye golf, i want a part of vw history in my garage









I got factory 93 SLC v-6 bone stock down to the factory light wheels if you want vw history .


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thats really too bad guess the pressier was to much







Have Chris give me a call I'll finish the production file










_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 7:08 PM 11-8-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_thats really too bad guess the pressier was to much







Have Chris give me a call I'll finish the production file










LOL


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Is it true you're going back to stock jeff?
If so i want 1st dibs on the parts..

you want the turbo the stock one is going back on right now
the 3071 is still in awesome shape


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

how much?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_how much?

for the whole turbo kit or just the turbo?
better yet pm'd


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_looking into a 1989 rallye golf, i want a part of vw history in my garage









how about i just kick you in the nuts! thats about the same thing


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
how about i just kick you in the nuts! thats about the same thing


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So what turbo did you get? HTA 3582? Cant be selling if you are installing Recaro seats


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_So what turbo did you get? HTA 3582? Cant be selling if you are installing Recaro seats

don't really see the connection between *Eurojet* racing seats and what turbo is on the car








and to answer your question a HTA3582 will never ever see my car nice try though







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


































_Modified by [email protected] at 11:17 AM 11-8-2008_


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well i heard you got your seats and all this talk of you getting rid of your car made no sense. 
So if you took that turbo off then you have to replace it with something. no?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_Well i heard you got your seats and all this talk of you getting rid of your car made no sense. 
So if you took that turbo off then you have to replace it with something. no?


no where does it say i am getting rid of the car, it says i am getting rid of the turbo setup


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

right on


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ok, so how much do you want for those seats?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Murder'd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murder’d* »_Ok, so how much do you want for those seats?









i will never part with these seats







if worst comes to worst i will make office chairs out of them


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Call me nutty, and I really like your build and what you've done and what you're doing with the car... but jumping / parting out so quickly just seems kinda rash to me. Just seems like an emotional decision. Are there any practical reasons you're bailing from doing any more work on the car?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i will never part with these seats







if worst comes to worst i will make office chairs out of them








 
Jeff those seats look real good in your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Bob.G


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_Call me nutty, and I really like your build and what you've done and what you're doing with the car... but jumping / parting out so quickly just seems kinda rash to me. Just seems like an emotional decision. Are there any practical reasons you're bailing from doing any more work on the car?

cause hes a bozo!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
cause hes a bozo!

whats goin on tonight todd? anything good...


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

So I know Obama says hes bringing "Change" but damn this is crazy.. Jeff, it will be ok... its only 4 years! lol


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (bwzimmerman)*

damn man, sucks to see you bust it all up.
oh wells, gotta do what you want


----------



## iSot (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm thinking, that there could be coming soon something else like EJ setup







-iSot


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

He is going to put a 2.5 5 cylinder in it....lol


----------



## APR M1 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_










Just like that? Did USP 600 whp dyno sheet scare you back into stock?








Nice seats BTW. That’s a lot of lateral support for a straight liner……the turn at the end of the strip is not that sharp.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (APR M1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APR M1* »_
Just like that? Did USP 600 whp dyno sheet scare you back into stock?








Nice seats BTW. That’s a lot of lateral support for a straight liner……the turn at the end of the strip is not that sharp. 


once the cage, harness's, k03 and big brake kit is on i am coming to find you on the road course


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

JC is that a MEGA FAST on your back seat?


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

at least a K04...?


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so wait, this project is canned? why


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_so wait, this project is canned? why

project not canned but might take a dfferent twist


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

just weird because i thought the 3071 and a final tune would make a great road course setup. good luck, whatever the case. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bernB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bernB5* »_just weird because i thought the 3071 and a final tune would make a great road course setup. good luck, whatever the case. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

having 420 wheel torque in the 4,000 rpm range prob wouldn't stick your tires to the ground on the road course







but hella sick anyways
don't worry i just get restless i am sure i will be back soon...i always seem to find my way back to the 1320


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
having 420 wheel torque in the 4,000 rpm range prob wouldn't stick your tires to the ground on the road course







but hella sick anyways
don't worry i just get restless i am sure i will be back soon...i always seem to find my way back to the 1320

Sounds like an excuse to make it AWD.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi *tear down* thread....
lol


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi *tear down* thread....
lol

who is this masked man?? sanke coffee???


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
who is this masked man?? sanke coffee???


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

wait wait wait, 3071 to a K03? shouldn't this be the other way around? BTW, lovin the seats. i thought that EJ scrapped the seats because they didn't hold up to their safety standards? oh well, looks like i will be looking into those as well


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*

i got the seats used, Eurojet no longer sells them but they have plenty of other wonderful product


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
having 420 wheel torque in the 4,000 rpm range prob wouldn't stick your tires to the ground on the road course







but hella sick anyways
don't worry i just get restless i am sure i will be back soon...i always seem to find my way back to the 1320

i'm thinking, profec b spec II with the steering wheel mounted button to switch from high to low boost... off the wastegate for the twisties and 25psi for the straight, it'd be an animal, and easy to tame with the proper suspension/tire setup. efff the 1320








ps- did you get those seats from frankie?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bernB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bernB5* »_
i'm thinking, profec b spec II with the steering wheel mounted button to switch from high to low boost... off the wastegate for the twisties and 25psi for the straight, it'd be an animal, and easy to tame with the proper suspension/tire setup. efff the 1320








ps- did you get those seats from frankie?

yeah i got them from frankie for a very sweet price, along with the harnesses


----------



## iSot (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_so i guess it's time for a 2L fsi *tear down* thread....
lol








There was once a build up thread... Now there is nothing !! 
Why going back to stock so suddenly







Stock K03 is not so great for MKV...


----------



## VW03Getta (Jan 27, 2007)

i never saw the big dyno sheet


----------



## brian92390 (Jul 29, 2007)

what happened to the intake manifold plans?


----------



## APR M1 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (brian92390)*

He's not going back to stock you fools. He's going for a bigger turbo. A turbo that will make 606+whp


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (APR M1)*

shh.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (brian92390)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian92390* »_what happened to the intake manifold plans?

It is coming


----------



## iSot (Mar 6, 2008)

So mysterious...










_Modified by iSot at 1:05 AM 11-11-2008_


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (APR M1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APR M1* »_He's not going back to stock you fools. He's going for a bigger turbo. A turbo that will make 606+whp









He's got that monkey on his back








I cant wait to hear some news on this new project


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (APR M1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APR M1* »_He's not going back to stock you fools. He's going for a bigger turbo. A turbo that will make 606+whp









607 bob!


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (APR M1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *APR M1* »_He's not going back to stock you fools. He's going for a bigger turbo. A turbo that will make 606+whp








Jeff's new turbo just came in today. here is a picture of him and the turbo.










_Modified by Patryk R32 at 12:38 PM 11-13-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*

damn yo that picture makes me look good, makes me look like i lost like 75 pounds


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
It is coming









Variable runners mayhaps?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
having 420 wheel torque in the 4,000 rpm range prob wouldn't stick your tires to the ground on the road course







but hella sick anyways
don't worry i just get restless i am sure i will be back soon...i always seem to find my way back to the 1320

_If you left the set-up the way it is... you'd rule the road course._ My buddy (for the 1st time) put 4 slicks on the car with the instructor riding along with him, they approached a turn @ a very high rate of speed & he said to the instructor "we're never gonna make it". The instructor said "relax & turn the wheel"







. Well he did & his 650hp Z06 Corvette stuck to the road like glue. He was amazed! the instructor told him "it's even better in a smaller (wheel base) car" i.e. VW GTI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nadir (Jan 14, 2007)

what intercooler do you use? and pls tell me can u drive the car in the city ... or the lag is verry big?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (nadir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nadir* »_what intercooler do you use? and pls tell me can u drive the car in the city ... or the lag is verry big?

I use a Eurojet intercooler as well as their exhaust too, the turbo spools very very quick low end is still very nice i drive threw new york city all the time no problem, its not like driving a 1.8T with a 30R at all


----------



## nadir (Jan 14, 2007)

tnx, the 2000 tfsi it is a powerfull engine


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

so this is a done deal?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*











_Modified by [email protected] at 8:49 AM 12-6-2008_


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

u still have your 3071?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*

nope gone


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

damn!


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*

Any updates on future plans JC?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

nothing as of yet


----------



## 07veedub (Dec 4, 2008)

well your pretty much driving my hopes and dreams lol sick parts


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_nothing as of yet








...I hope to hear something along the lines of BT whether it be K04 or GT72. 
You ever checked the view count on this thread JC? Nuts!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

next tme i post an update it will be good news http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its tough to even work on the GTI usually it just sits in my work parking lot, its not easy having an 07 GTI (which is a money pit), 08 .:R32, and 08 GMC sierra i never know which one to mod










_Modified by [email protected] at 2:58 AM 12-17-2008_


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hey JC, i was looking at a video of my friend Rick's MKIII GTi 1.8 BT swap as he was running at show and go 2008 and it looks like he is running you, is this you, or another rediculously fast MKV?








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SCbOBS6xiY


_Modified by zoidmk5 at 9:26 AM 12-17-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*

where is the video? it was prob me


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sorry, the dumba$$ that i am forgot to add the video. here ya go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SCbOBS6xiY


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*

yup that was me







his GTI is pretty sick spring show n go should be a good time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that will prob be the next update on my car










_Modified by [email protected] at 6:41 AM 12-17-2008_


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yup that was me







his GTI is pretty sick spring show n go should be a good time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that will prob be the next update on my car









_Modified by [email protected] at 6:41 AM 12-17-2008_

yeah, well Rick has been working on some new things of his own as well. i will totally make the trip just to see that race. he builds some really amazing stuff. he's got a Caddy with a TDi swap too. the car has 9's in it, i know it does, but we will see when his new sh!t is done


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*

that car deff has 9 seconds in it, i want to see him spray that nitrous setup on it


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_that car deff has 9 seconds in it, i want to see him spray that nitrous setup on it









i'm really not too sure what he has run on spray and what he has ran without, but either way, it is a freakin bullet


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*

JC is back at it! Cant wait for the update.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_JC is back at it! Cant wait for the update.








 
Hopefully we both can make it back around the same time at the same Dyno ( 1320 ) that we went to early march of this year . 
I would like to see the results of my updated flash and Race gas program.







Bob.G.


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Hopefully we both can make it back around the same time at the same Dyno ( 1320 ) that we went to early march of this year . 
I would like to see the results of my updated flash and Race gas program.







Bob.G.

Still on APR? How does the car feel now?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*

Bob i drove my car saturday for the first time in weeks, all seems good just need a slight software change


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Bob i drove my car saturday for the first time in weeks, all seems good just need a slight software change








 
Great!!!!! should make good power then


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (my07blkgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my07blkgti* »_
Still on APR? How does the car feel now?
 
Anything was better than I had before LOL 
Deff and improvement 
Im sure the Race gas program will be more aggressive and should show a strong improvement , will have to see.







Bob


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Anything was better than I had before LOL 
Deff and improvement 
Im sure the Race gas program will be more aggressive and should show a strong improvement , will have to see.







Bob

Cant wait to see the dyno and hope everything works out for you!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*



[email protected] said:


> next tme i post an update it will be good news http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its tough to even work on the GTI usually it just sits in my work parking lot, its not easy having an 07 GTI (which is a money pit), 08 .:R32, and 08 GMC sierra i never know which one to mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

low pressure fuel system is on the way to me coming from cali, should be here late this week or early next week...then its just race gas and we are back to the dyno


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_low pressure fuel system is on the way to me coming from cali, should be here late this week or early next week...then its just race gas and we are back to the dyno









wait, but what is the new turbo going to be?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zoidmk5* »_
wait, but what is the new turbo going to be?

its going to be fun, twenty pounds last night put a







on my face


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zoidmk5* »_
wait, but what is the new turbo going to be?
K03


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_K03

not even close man, its an HTA-ko3 with a 1.06 exhaust housing


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
not even close man, its an HTA-ko3 with a 1.06 exhaust housing
AKA pea shooter


----------



## iSot (Mar 6, 2008)

Over 600whp+ ... Thats all folks


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (iSot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iSot* »_Over 600whp+ ... Thats all folks









to be honest i would love 600whp if it happens, i was plenty happy with the 500whp i was making i just don't like a turbo that spools so quick i like something that takes a little longer to come on to make delivery much more smooth, i love myself a huge exhaust housing!!!!


----------



## coolstrybrah (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
its going to be fun, twenty pounds last night put a







on my face








...Cant wait for some info!


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
to be honest i would love 600whp if it happens, i was plenty happy with the 500whp i was making i just don't like a turbo that spools so quick i like something that takes a little longer to come on to make delivery much more smooth, i love myself a huge exhaust housing!!!!

werd ... i hate big torque down low .... that's how you break sh!t. i don't mind a lil lag


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_
werd ... i hate big torque down low .... that's how you break sh!t. i don't mind a lil lag









i want the same power i was making before just everything shifted to the right about 1,500-2,000rpm


----------



## iSot (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
to be honest i would love 600whp if it happens, i was plenty happy with the 500whp i was making i just don't like a turbo that spools so quick i like something that takes a little longer to come on to make delivery much more smooth, i love myself a huge exhaust housing!!!!

LoL..







Have you ever heard that you could accelerate more gentle if you "afraid/dont like" that huge increased power levels







I'm seeking a good lower torque/whp benefits a little bit more different ways







-iSot



_Modified by iSot at 2:23 PM 12-29-2008_


----------



## corradodonato (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (iSot)*

this guy knows his stuff !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (corradodonato)*

got some odd's and end's to get together and then i should be back on the dyno saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and if all goes right and atco is open on sunday i will be their too


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
to be honest i would love 600whp if it happens, i was plenty happy with the 500whp i was making i just don't like a turbo that spools so quick i like something that takes a little longer to come on to make delivery much more smooth, i love myself a huge exhaust housing!!!!

Can't rig something up that bleeds off boost at low vehicle(rear wheel) speeds? solenoid valve duty cycle based on rear wheel speed sensor signal + RPM signal or something.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (elRey)*

not worth my time when you can have a nice big turbo and make tons of power with out having the boost cranked threw the roof


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_
Can't rig something up that bleeds off boost at low vehicle(rear wheel) speeds? solenoid valve duty cycle based on rear wheel speed sensor signal + RPM signal or something.

That would require complex electronics and programming.


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
That would require complex electronics and programming. 

and it doesn't seem like the best way to spend money, when you can just run a bigger hotside, get rid of the early boost and quick spool, and gain some power up top. 
andre! what's up man? hope all is well


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
That would require complex electronics and programming. 

Most boost controllers on the market already have a speed sensing feature or a micro switch for low/high boost setting. Wiring the switch to a free wheel speed sensor actually is a pretty good idea.
I have to admit though, JC's bigger turbo seems more fun.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
Most boost controllers on the market already have a speed sensing feature or a micro switch for low/high boost setting. Wiring the switch to a free wheel speed sensor actually is a pretty good idea.
I have to admit though, JC's bigger turbo seems more fun.


boost controllers with speed sensing are $500+. My post was in response to a question asked. 
I can guarantee even the simplest electronic boost controller has a micro controller with programing.


----------



## FSIGTI (Oct 9, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

I think the update is that he is working on his .:R32 right now...


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_I think the update is that he is working on his .:R32 right now... 

exactly what i am doing


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
exactly what i am doing

well you said on the dyno by Sunday, whats the hold up?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zoidmk5* »_
well you said on the dyno by Sunday, whats the hold up?









it went on the dyno just to see how it was running on lower boost levels, i didn't crank it up and go all out, i am giving some thought into possibly selling the car if i can get the money i am interested in selling it for







i would want 25K for the car if i sold it


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

come on man, you can't give up on it like that
you should come down to MIR on March 1st for a track day we are having. should be some insane cars coming out. 10 sec MKII and MKIII 1.8T's, and a bunch of high dollar sports cars coming out.


_Modified by zoidmk5 at 5:40 PM 2-1-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zoidmk5* »_come on man, you can't give up on it like that
you should come down to MIR on March 1st for a track day we are having. should be some insane cars coming out. 10 sec MKII and MKIII 1.8T's, and a bunch of high dollar sports cars coming out.

_Modified by zoidmk5 at 5:40 PM 2-1-2009_

im certainly not giving up, i just want to open my options to building other vw's also.. i mean i am not making a for sale thread but if i am offered the right money i would def let the car go with out a doubt, if no one offers me money i will continue to build but a comfortable 500whp 2 year old car is not easy to come across for as low as 25K


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
im certainly not giving up, i just want to open my options to building other vw's also.. i mean i am not making a for sale thread but if i am offered the right money i would def let the car go with out a doubt, if no one offers me money i will continue to build but a comfortable 500whp 2 year old car is not easy to come across for as low as 25K









point well given. well, you should still get that car together and tuned up within the next month to bring it out to MIR to show the people of MD what the MKV can really do.


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*

archived


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_archived
















it was thanks for bring back from the end but their are no updates until INA posts one


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## rissa422 (Jan 17, 2009)

What cr did you end up running? I'm thinking about running my 3076 on stock pistons with custom unitronic tune and water/meth. Is stock too high or with the right tune can high be utilized?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rissa422)*

i run stock compression


----------



## nadir (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

any news?
tell us about your car?
we ar w8ing an hight 10 sec


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (nadir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nadir* »_any news?
tell us about your car?
we ar w8ing an hight 10 sec


it is getting their, i have a very tight budget so i need to pace myself i only spend $100-150 a week on the GTI i got other bills and cars/trucks to mod also







in time it will be finished i think my next custom part is almost finished...
o yeah and i will be posting about another part to the market later in the week, something us guys have bin wanting for a long long time


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Solid cant wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

yea man cant wait to see this beast


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
o yeah and i will be posting about another part to the market later in the week, something us guys have bin wanting for a long long time

AIN'T that the truth!!
Someone told me the stuff is already on eBay!! Hurry up!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (KingVR)*








i forgot my camera today but i will bring it in tomorrow


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

revvvvv!!


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: (INA)*

hasnt been bumped in so long. 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (MKV John.)*

car is retired until paid off (52 more weeks to go)


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

srsly?


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John.* »_srsly?

x2


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Twelvizm)*

yeah i currently own the 07 GTI, 08 R32 and a 08 GMC Sierra so i want to pay the GTI off so i can buy a mk6 too
so their will be no updates for a little while


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yeah i currently own the 07 GTI, 08 R32 and a 08 GMC Sierra so i want to pay the GTI off so i can buy a mk6 too
so their will be no updates for a little while

wait for the Golf R


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (wazzap1101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wazzap1101* »_
wait for the Golf R









that is exactly what i am waiting for, then the mk5 .:R will get traded in..im not in love with that car..i though i would be, thought it would be superior to the mk4 and it just didn't have the heart the mk4 .:R has


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
that is exactly what i am waiting for, then the mk5 .:R will get traded in..im not in love with that car..i though i would be, thought it would be superior to the mk4 and it just didn't have the heart the mk4 .:R has

Yup. I kinda perfer the MK4 .:R over the MK5 .:R also. Maybe the MK6 is just what the doctor ordered. And knowing you, there'll probably be a GT3582R in there in no time








AWD + Boost + German Engineering + JC= King of NJ







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (wazzap1101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wazzap1101* »_
Yup. I kinda perfer the MK4 .:R over the MK5 .:R also. Maybe the MK6 is just what the doctor ordered. And knowing you, there'll probably be a GT3582R in there in no time








AWD + Boost + German Engineering + JC= King of NJ







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha the Golf .:R would be replacing a daily driver so it wouldn't get a 35R maybe an APR stg3 at best but most likely just a reflash


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
haha the Golf .:R would be replacing a daily driver so it wouldn't get a 35R maybe an APR stg3 at best but most likely just a reflash








aww, but APR stage 3 would probably be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hmm, I wanted to see a 10 sec car though, if anyone can do it, JC can


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (wazzap1101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wazzap1101* »_







aww, but APR stage 3 would probably be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hmm, I wanted to see a 10 sec car though, if anyone can do it, JC can









you will see it when my car is back out, once my car is back on track it will be going high 9's low 10's but will don't be Daily driver worthy like the car was before coming apart


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you will see it when my car is back out, once my car is back on track it will be going high 9's low 10's but will don't be Daily driver worthy like the car was before coming apart

I cant wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you will see it when my car is back out, once my car is back on track it will be going high 9's low 10's but will don't be Daily driver worthy like the car was before coming apart


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you will see it when my car is back out, once my car is back on track it will be going high 9's low 10's but will don't be Daily driver worthy like the car was before coming apart

cant wait for someone to come back from Tanning


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

bump for updates.

how is the new mean green machine coming along?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

its coming along good, some updates are in the mk5 section since it no longer has an FSI.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...100-apart-decided-to-splash-on-some-new-paint......


----------

